# 309/100 PMV Applications through Ottawa / Canada



## YYC2BNE

OK, here we go, brand new for 2016. I thought we could use a new thread to use for Canadian apps or others that get processed through Ottawa, to replace the old 2011 thread that started as a question.

Questions, answers, tips, tricks, complaints about the snow, post it all here.


----------



## YYC2BNE

My wife is the applicant in my case. She applied online in October 2015 and included her medical and Police check with the other documents uploaded.


----------



## AusCan

My defacto is the Canadian, he applied jun 9th, 2015, online..
My signature gives our timeline


----------



## YYC2BNE

For anyone wondering about Police Check in Canada the check we require is a Certified Police Check. I called the RCMP detachment in Calgary and the officer told me there are no longer many local Police Services that do the fingerprinting required for a Certified Police Check. Calgary Police Service does NOT do the certified police check (with Fingerprints). He referred a few private companies that do that. We paid the same amount listed on the RCMP site at one of those 3rd party companies. Takes just a few days for the check but a few weeks for the document to get mailed out.

This may not be the case in every city/town. Best to call your local detachment and ask.


----------



## Achieco

I applied June 19,2015, submitted police clearance upfront, medical done in July and still no CO. Police clearance will expire in March


----------



## YYC2BNE

Archieco, are you a PR in Canada and hold a Philippine passport?

If so, where does your app get processed?


----------



## Achieco

YYC2BNE said:


> Archieco, are you a PR in Canada and hold a Philippine passport?
> 
> If so, where does your app get processed?


Yes im PR in canada with Philippine passprt and my application was submitted online to be processed in ottawa


----------



## YYC2BNE

OK, so apps get processed in the country of residence


----------



## Achieco

YYC2BNE said:


> OK, so apps get processed in the country of residence


Yes apps is process in the country of residence but my processing lead-time depends on my nationality.


----------



## YYC2BNE

I have asked this before but has anyone applying from Canada started looking at moving companies? Any tips on what to ask for, what to avoid etc?


----------



## Bingxing

I applied in July 22, Ottawa resident, Vietnamese passport. Health exam in July 30st, police Check in July 31st. No CO yet. 

Cheers and best of luck to all,


----------



## Achieco

Hello!

Received request for additional documents yesterday and CO has been assigned to my application.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Sound like you're almost there.


----------



## Achieco

YYC2BNE said:


> Sound like you're almost there.


have an idea how long will it take once they received the additional docs requested? CO told me to submit by Feb 9, 2016 if not, the decision will be made based on what they have. I remember one of my police clearances will expire on March 31.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Well just going on what I've seen others post when they get asked for additional info or medicals after that long a wait, it usually seems like it's a few days to a few weeks. I saw some people say they got the grant email the same day they submitted what was asked for.


----------



## Achieco

YYC2BNE said:


> Well just going on what I've seen others post when they get asked for additional info or medicals after that long a wait, it usually seems like it's a few days to a few weeks. I saw some people say they got the grant email the same day they submitted what was asked for.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Peepslewry

We applied May 6th 2015
Medical and police clearance requested November 27th
Medical and police clearance applied for December 4th
Medical received by the department December 14th

We are still awaiting the police clearance as there was a mistake made with our return address and it took forever to change it. Have spoken to our CO and as soon as they receive it she will make her decision.
Hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## willowtree

My wife lodged her application for a 309/100 partner visa in Canada in early January 2015. In April 2015, we received a request for more information, including medical and police checks, and provided the requested information promptly. We have heard nothing since then. Has anyone else been waiting 12+ months for a 309/100 visa? Thanks


----------



## Achieco

Hi there,

Does anyone know what are the documents/personal information I can access thru Private Act Canada? I have a problem getting PCC in UAE, my first request didn't returned back and since I have no one to help me get one, my CO told me to just request a copy of my previous UAE PCC from CIC Canada which I submitted when I was applying to migrate here. I already requested online but wasn't sure if the document I need can be accessed, I don't want to wait for 30 days processing just to know I can't. Please help, I'm getting frustrated


----------



## Achieco

Hello Everyone!

Anyone got their visa yet?


----------



## YYC2BNE

Not us. I don't expect any word until May or June at the earliest, which is good because it will take until then to get my house ready to sell and get rid of 23yrs of "stuff" that I don't want to take with me.


----------



## AusCan

We had req of information on 17th dec 2015, had it all uploaded on the 26th dec 2015 now just waiting


----------



## katfromcan

*not yet*

i applied 3 months ago. not a peep yet.


----------



## Bingxing

I applied in July 22 and just got an email from CO yesterday requested Form 80. We submitted it right away. We are very excited to hear back after 6 months and a half of waiting. Look forward to good news soon.


----------



## AusCan

We got the letter yesterday morning for hubby to leave the country ) so he's going for a nice holiday to Fiji On the 15th. He was told to leave by the 23rd... Yay I'm so glad it's nearly over


----------



## YYC2BNE

Nice. I'm betting the fishing is good in Fiji.


----------



## Jane Joseph

Applied May 8, 2015. CO requested info Nov 28th. Info uploaded Feb 11th. CO emailed the next day advising to leave country in order to finalise visa. Time to book flights!


----------



## YYC2BNE

Jane Joseph said:


> Applied May 8, 2015. CO requested info Nov 28th. Info uploaded Feb 11th. CO emailed the next day advising to leave country in order to finalise visa. Time to book flights!


Congrats! So 9 months but that included getting info and upload and review time. Not bad.


----------



## YYC2BNE

You know, Canada tends to be similar to the US in so many aspects. I Just saw a post about a Spouse visa being granted in just over 4 months out of the US. Now why can't the Aussie Embassy in Ottawa be more like Washington when it comes to processing visas. lol


----------



## YYC2BNE

Just got an email today asking for more information. I'll get that uploaded tomorrow. Nice to know we've been looked at.


----------



## Achieco

Is there anyone here have a complicated case?
how long does it take to know the decision once you have provided them all the documents requested?

Thanks


----------



## YYC2BNE

Mine seems straight forward. Married a long time, no kids, reams of documentation to provide. I think they're just verifying I became a CA Citizen after 2002.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Well, after the email asking for an additional document yesterday I scanned and uploaded the info today. Within hours we had a visa grant email for a 100 visa. Need to fast forward our purging of stuff.


----------



## Achieco

Thanks YYC2BNE..that was fast ..congrats.

I hope mine won't take that long though I applied for another tourist visa because my husband can't wait until September to finish the full 15 months of processing.


----------



## Peepslewry

YYC2BNE said:


> Well, after the email asking for an additional document yesterday I scanned and uploaded the info today. Within hours we had a visa grant email for a 100 visa. Need to fast forward our purging of stuff.


Congrats!!!! Happy to hear that they processed things so quickly!
We are still waiting on RCMP 110 days and counting.
Good luck with your purging and move.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Are you serious? You're still waiting for the RCMP check?


----------



## Peepslewry

YYC2BNE said:


> Are you serious? You're still waiting for the RCMP check?


Yes still waiting on RCMP check. Applied December 4th have sent countless emails and left messages asking why it's taking so long and and only just received a email back last week that was in response to one email dated over 2 months ago. 
The email stated they process 30,000 every month and allow 120 plus days for processing.
We made the mistake of getting one from the Calgary police that we included in our application but of course they need the RCMP one. 
The Calgary Police clearance came back with nothing on it so we are very confused why this one is taking so long.
The whole thing has been very frustrating as we are not receiving any real answers.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Yep, that's crazy. We originally did the same thing. I was pissed off that the Calgary Police Service didn't say it was not a Certified Police Check. So we spent the money doing that then realised the mistake and got the RCMP one done. It only took 3 weeks for it to come in the mail.


----------



## gazatron

Hey!

I visited this forum a few times recently while filling out the application. Figured I'd join the conversation. 

Visa Submitted March 7 2016

I am the applicant, Alberta to Australia. My wife and I have been married for three years, and we have no kids. We are also getting our dog prepared for the import/quarantine process. 

I was told it was best to wait for the CO to request my medical and police check rather than submit it right away and risk the certificates expiring. Is this true?


----------



## YYC2BNE

Well it's kind of up to you. There seems to be two trains of thought on this one. 
They do tell you to wait as, if your app goes longer than a year, the Police Check and Medical will expire and you'll need to redo them. 

Some people are in regions where apps are listed as being longer than 12 months to process and applicants report it taking that long. Other people are in regions where the apps are, from reports, taking less time than posted by Immigration.

So there are some that "front load" the application with everything so it is "decision ready". The theory is it gets looked at and decided on well within the 12 months.

Areas I have seen that seem to be taking less time to approve are applications through Washington in the US which seem to be averaging 6 months or so and through Ottawa which seem to be around 8 months.

It comes down to are you willing to spend the time and effort to redo the Police check and medical again if a decision is not made in that 12 months.


----------



## gazatron

Hey YYC, 

Thanks for the info. I think I'll sort those in the second month. Congrats on your speedy process. I'm crossing my fingers in hopes that ours will be quick and acceptance also.


----------



## chookie

Hi everyone! 

I just discovered this awesome forum. 
I would like to share you my story! 

Ive applied for a PMV on 19th March 2016. 
Im a 30 year old Aus citizen (born here) and engaged to my 21 year old first cousin from central america (high risk country). Not common in that side of the country but legally able to marry under the catholic church. We both share the same surname (convenient for me!!! lol) 

Ok.... so the thing is this... I met him for the first time 7 months ago. we have been inseparable since. By inseparable I mean we have been in touch via phone, messages etc everyday! 

Back in November 2015, I helped him apply for him to come on a Australian Student visa for a few reasons... 1- He wanted to come study English here and 2. we were literally still getting to know each other and wanted to see where things were going... unfortunately, the student Visa got rejected because Immigration believed he had no strong enough ties to go back to his home country at the end of his course. FYI He had to quit university a year ago due to it was unsafe to be arriving home at 5-6pm in the evening! (violent gangs etc) He has not been able to find work either! 

So since the 7 months ive known him.... I have seen him on 3 different occasions. totaling 2 months. 

Im stressing big time like i literally have nightmares of this visa being refused. I feel like I have the worst luck in the world!!!! 

I have submitted everything we needed to submit the same time we applied- his medicals, police check etc. We have plenty of receipts and plenty of pics to show we have been together etc.... My dreaded and feared question is...... Should I risk in applying for a Tourist visa for him to come while we wait for the PMV? Im soooo afraid he will have another rejection application to his name! that would be 2 negatives going against him PLUS the fact that we are cousins PLUS the fact that hes 9 years younger PLUS the fact that he has no job over there AND ive only known him for 7 months! 

The relationship is as genuine as every single one of yours and its soo not fair that we have our whole lives on hold for possibly a year or so!!!!!  

Im 30!!!!!!!! Im not getting any younger and we want to have kids soon! Im soooo terrified it will be refused! 

Im also terrified having to wait for this whole lonnnnng process!!!!!!!!! Its only been 2 weeks since I applied and im full on stressing! I cant imagine myself in 5 to 10 months time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I assume my case will take much longer because of the complexity of the case. 

The application is being assessed in Ottawa and im going through a Migration agent. He keeps telling me not to stress but I cant help but freak out!!!!!!!!!!! This is my life immigration are playing with here!!! 

Anyone else in a similar or complicated case like mine???? What have been the quickest approval given to someone who has applied in Ottawa from a high risk country??? Oh dear I have so many questions!!! Help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Anyone got any positive hopes for meee? 

P.S - My Migration agent asked him to do the medicals as soon as he received the automated email receipt after paying the hefty immigration fee. So we didnt wait for anyone to tell us anything... one other thing the migration agent said was that we will never get told when a CO is assigned... we just have to wait until we hear from them...

PPS- has anyone ever heard of a refusal of a PMV without asking any questions or information from them? I remember receiving his student visa refusal letter by email all of the sudden and my heart literally dropped and stopped!!!! The absolute worst feeling in the WORLD!!!!!!!! I wouldnt wish it upon anyone and this is that at that point, we wernt even boyfriend/gf yet! 

Sorry im blabbing on! Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## Bingxing

I applied in July 22nd 2015. We got an email asked for form 80 in early February, we provided the next day. Over 8 months since we applied and over 2 months since we provided the documents, still waiting.

So there are applications submitted after we did that have been finalized. Knowing that makes me even more impatient.



YYC2BNE said:


> Well it's kind of up to you. There seems to be two trains of thought on this one.
> They do tell you to wait as, if your app goes longer than a year, the Police Check and Medical will expire and you'll need to redo them.
> 
> Some people are in regions where apps are listed as being longer than 12 months to process and applicants report it taking that long. Other people are in regions where the apps are, from reports, taking less time than posted by Immigration.
> 
> So there are some that "front load" the application with everything so it is "decision ready". The theory is it gets looked at and decided on well within the 12 months.
> 
> Areas I have seen that seem to be taking less time to approve are applications through Washington in the US which seem to be averaging 6 months or so and through Ottawa which seem to be around 8 months.
> 
> It comes down to are you willing to spend the time and effort to redo the Police check and medical again if a decision is not made in that 12 months.


----------



## Bingxing

I guess my case might be a complicated one. We submitted in July, CO assigned in Feb 2nd. While someone applied in October and already got their visa in March, we are still waiting.

We book flight to Australia July 9 2016. Fingers crossed, hope the visa will come sometime from now till then.



Achieco said:


> Is there anyone here have a complicated case?
> how long does it take to know the decision once you have provided them all the documents requested?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## exidez

chookie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just discovered this awesome forum.
> I would like to share you my story!
> 
> Ive applied for a PMV on 19th March 2016.
> Im a 30 year old Aus citizen (born here) and engaged to my 21 year old first cousin from central america (high risk country). Not common in that side of the country but legally able to marry under the catholic church. We both share the same surname (convenient for me!!! lol)
> 
> Ok.... so the thing is this... I met him for the first time 7 months ago. we have been inseparable since. By inseparable I mean we have been in touch via phone, messages etc everyday!
> 
> Back in November 2015, I helped him apply for him to come on a Australian Student visa for a few reasons... 1- He wanted to come study English here and 2. we were literally still getting to know each other and wanted to see where things were going... unfortunately, the student Visa got rejected because Immigration believed he had no strong enough ties to go back to his home country at the end of his course. FYI He had to quit university a year ago due to it was unsafe to be arriving home at 5-6pm in the evening! (violent gangs etc) He has not been able to find work either!
> 
> So since the 7 months ive known him.... I have seen him on 3 different occasions. totaling 2 months.
> 
> Im stressing big time like i literally have nightmares of this visa being refused. I feel like I have the worst luck in the world!!!!
> 
> I have submitted everything we needed to submit the same time we applied- his medicals, police check etc. We have plenty of receipts and plenty of pics to show we have been together etc.... My dreaded and feared question is...... Should I risk in applying for a Tourist visa for him to come while we wait for the PMV? Im soooo afraid he will have another rejection application to his name! that would be 2 negatives going against him PLUS the fact that we are cousins PLUS the fact that hes 9 years younger PLUS the fact that he has no job over there AND ive only known him for 7 months!
> 
> The relationship is as genuine as every single one of yours and its soo not fair that we have our whole lives on hold for possibly a year or so!!!!!
> 
> Im 30!!!!!!!! Im not getting any younger and we want to have kids soon! Im soooo terrified it will be refused!
> 
> Im also terrified having to wait for this whole lonnnnng process!!!!!!!!! Its only been 2 weeks since I applied and im full on stressing! I cant imagine myself in 5 to 10 months time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I assume my case will take much longer because of the complexity of the case.
> 
> The application is being assessed in Ottawa and im going through a Migration agent. He keeps telling me not to stress but I cant help but freak out!!!!!!!!!!! This is my life immigration are playing with here!!!
> 
> Anyone else in a similar or complicated case like mine???? What have been the quickest approval given to someone who has applied in Ottawa from a high risk country??? Oh dear I have so many questions!!! Help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone got any positive hopes for meee?
> 
> P.S - My Migration agent asked him to do the medicals as soon as he received the automated email receipt after paying the hefty immigration fee. So we didnt wait for anyone to tell us anything... one other thing the migration agent said was that we will never get told when a CO is assigned... we just have to wait until we hear from them...
> 
> PPS- has anyone ever heard of a refusal of a PMV without asking any questions or information from them? I remember receiving his student visa refusal letter by email all of the sudden and my heart literally dropped and stopped!!!! The absolute worst feeling in the WORLD!!!!!!!! I wouldnt wish it upon anyone and this is that at that point, we wernt even boyfriend/gf yet!
> 
> Sorry im blabbing on! Thanks for letting me vent!


Sorry to say but the tourist visa will get rejected if you apply. I (Australian) and my partner (Colombian) tried for a tourist visa. We were still getting to know each other personally so this was the best road to take. However, it go rejected for the same reason as your tourist visa, no incentive to return back home. She had a job and declarations from my family and her family to say she will be returning home on this date etc, but they didnt buy it. She doesn't have any kids and is not married.

you best bet is prospective marriage visa as you are doing but you have to prove that the relationship is genuine and continuing. For me, I quit my job (I am also 30) and moved to Colombia while we wait the whole year for the response. It was a huge step but at the time signs were lining up (low oil price, people being made redundant, i started to hate my job, overworked, stressed). So i took the plunge. I'm going to get angry if it gets rejected with no answer. But with the price of the visa im sure they will be respectful and judge the application well. Just make sure you have all the information with all the proof. If anything is missing they will ask. We are currently 5 months in and haven't heard anything yet!


----------



## chookie

exidez said:


> Sorry to say but the tourist visa will get rejected if you apply. I (Australian) and my partner (Colombian) tried for a tourist visa. We were still getting to know each other personally so this was the best road to take. However, it go rejected for the same reason as your tourist visa, no incentive to return back home. She had a job and declarations from my family and her family to say she will be returning home on this date etc, but they didnt buy it. She doesn't have any kids and is not married.
> 
> you best bet is prospective marriage visa as you are doing but you have to prove that the relationship is genuine and continuing. For me, I quit my job (I am also 30) and moved to Colombia while we wait the whole year for the response. It was a huge step but at the time signs were lining up (low oil price, people being made redundant, i started to hate my job, overworked, stressed). So i took the plunge. I'm going to get angry if it gets rejected with no answer. But with the price of the visa im sure they will be respectful and judge the application well. Just make sure you have all the information with all the proof. If anything is missing they will ask. We are currently 5 months in and haven't heard anything yet!


Oh noooo  this is soo hard! Is your PMV getting processed in Canada? 
I'm planning to go through a migration agent because I know every word you write can be crucial! I hear other people on this forum that their partners are in a 3rd world country with no job or assets and they get approved for 1 year! I don't get it. I know I have to specifically say for tourist reasons. Regarding my PMV, I feel I have no problems with that. I submitted everything they needed and even more! If it gets refused for the simple fact we are cousins then I'll appeal for sure! Regardless I'll be appealing if they refuse! 
How long after you submitted your PMV you applied for the tourist visa? 
I really do wish you all the best! 
I would so quit my job and move over there with him in a drop of a hat, however it's realllllly dangerous in El Salvador just like I hear it is in Colombia! Be careful!


----------



## exidez

chookie said:


> Oh noooo  this is soo hard! Is your PMV getting processed in Canada?
> I'm planning to go through a migration agent because I know every word you write can be crucial! I hear other people on this forum that their partners are in a 3rd world country with no job or assets and they get approved for 1 year! I don't get it. I know I have to specifically say for tourist reasons. Regarding my PMV, I feel I have no problems with that. I submitted everything they needed and even more! If it gets refused for the simple fact we are cousins then I'll appeal for sure! Regardless I'll be appealing if they refuse!
> How long after you submitted your PMV you applied for the tourist visa?
> I really do wish you all the best!
> I would so quit my job and move over there with him in a drop of a hat, however it's realllllly dangerous in El Salvador just like I hear it is in Colombia! Be careful!


It definitely is a difficult process and a lot of guess work as to what they expect. Our PMV is getting process in Santiago, Chile.

We applied for the tourist visa first whilst i was in Australia and had a good job. We had the intention of getting married once she was here so she could stay longer (but they didnt know that). The sad thing about the tourist visa is that the decision is final and cannot be disputed. I got a local member of parliament involved to help on my behalf as I thought the decision was unfair with all the proof we supplied for the tourist visa. However, she got quickly shot down when she was investigating on my half.

I had helped frends with other tourist visas in the past but they only go through because they had kids back home. My partner doesn't have any kids.

It was after the tourist visa when I left Australia with the intention of either applying for a student visa, get married in colombia and go for the partner visa, or the prospective marriage visa. I paid for an interview with an agent and they told me the following:
1. student visa would get rejected because she already has been rejected for the tourist visa and they know there is some kind of relationship (alternative motive)
2. If you get married in Colombia you have to have substantial proof of the relationship and proof of living together for 12 months for the partner visa.
3. the PMV visa is made for people in your case and because it is a "temporary" visa, they are less critical about the evidence than the partner visa.
4. You can apply for a tourist visa again and hope for a different outcome but in my opinion you are just supplying the government with money.

I hope that helps and i wish you all the best also!


----------



## aussiesteve

chookie said:


> If it gets refused for the simple fact we are cousins then I'll appeal for sure! Regardless I'll be appealing if they refuse!


You are worrying over nothing, it is quite legal to marry your first cousin in Australia! Put your efforts into gathering evidence that supports your relationship. 
Good luck!


----------



## chookie

aussiesteve said:


> You are worrying over nothing, it is quite legal to marry your first cousin in Australia! Put your efforts into gathering evidence that supports your relationship.
> Good luck!


In that respect I have no issues whatsoever. I have produced plenty of evidence. Photos, receipts, boarding pass, over 1000 pages of whatsapp history and Skype calls. Even stat decs from my family and his family saying they fully support this relationship. Im just a little worried that they can also refuse on the fact that we have only known each other for 8 months. Is that too little? Even though the PMV has no time frame, I wonder if all those factors will be a negative decision!

Im a big stress head! Its only been 2 weeks since a submitted my application! Its going to be a lonnnnnnnnnng road ahead!


----------



## aussiesteve

chookie said:


> In that respect I have no issues whatsoever. I have produced plenty of evidence. Photos, receipts, boarding pass, over 1000 pages of whatsapp history and Skype calls. Even stat decs from my family and his family saying they fully support this relationship. Im just a little worried that they can also refuse on the fact that we have only known each other for 8 months. Is that too little? Even though the PMV has no time frame, I wonder if all those factors will be a negative decision!
> 
> Im a big stress head! Its only been 2 weeks since a submitted my application! Its going to be a lonnnnnnnnnng road ahead!


8 months should be more than sufficient for a PMV as long as you have provided supporting evidence of your ongoing relationship.


----------



## katfromcan

*hooray*

My visa was approved! I applied on October 20, 2015, with everything uploaded upfront. I didn't hear anything from them at all until I got the email on April 4, 2016 that my visa was granted! They gave me the subclass 100. Pretty easy!


----------



## YYC2BNE

katfromcan said:


> My visa was approved! I applied on October 20, 2015, with everything uploaded upfront. I didn't hear anything from them at all until I got the email on April 4, 2016 that my visa was granted! They gave me the subclass 100. Pretty easy!


Nice. Good for you guys! That's 2 x subclass 100 visa grants in the last few weeks processed in under 6 months. Go Canada Office. lol


----------



## Peepslewry

So we are still waiting for our RCMP check.
Today we received an email from the Ottawa office asking about our RCMP check. It stated the document was due on 25 January 2016 and to date they have not received it. 
First of all we were unaware of this date and have gone back and checked and was never notified of this date. I however updated our online file with the receipt and proof of applying prior to this date. I also emailed our case officer on January 26th 2016 stated we still had not received but got no response.
The kicker is the emailed continued to say the following 
"Please note that this email does not give you an extension of time to submit the outstanding documentation, and that a decision may be made on your visa application at any time after 15 April 2016."
I quickly emailed them and attached the receipt again and told them we were still waiting and if they could contact me in regards of what to do next.
I just received a call from them stating that the 15th will be upheld and no extension will be given and if they have not received the document by then they will the make a decision based on the information they already have.
I'm sick to my stomach that now we will be refused due to not having this document and will loose out on not only our dream to live in Australia as a family but a substainal amount of money.
I just don't know what to do next apart from wait with baited breath that it comes in the next week before the deadline.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Any way you can contact the RCMP and ask to have that check expedited? Maybe pay more or something?


----------



## Peepslewry

YYC2BNE said:


> Any way you can contact the RCMP and ask to have that check expedited? Maybe pay more or something?


We have contacted them on numerous occasions by phone and by email and have been told there is nothing they can do all we can do is wait. You can't even leave a message as their mailbox is full and emails aren't returned in a timely manner it took 2 months to get a response from one of my emails.
We contacted RCMP general enquiries and they said they can't do anything and they receive many complaints about the criminal check department.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Here's what I would do in your situation. I'd rush out to one of the accredited companies listed on the RCMP site and pay for them to do another check. If they have any expedited service pay for that, but at least get another one going. Seems like that other check got lost or tied up or something.

If you have no record it shouldn't take that long. Maybe redoing it you could get one in time to upload before they make that decision.

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/en/who-can-conduct-criminal-record-check


----------



## SweetCple

*Hi Chookie*



chookie said:


> In that respect I have no issues whatsoever. I have produced plenty of evidence. Photos, receipts, boarding pass, over 1000 pages of whatsapp history and Skype calls. Even stat decs from my family and his family saying they fully support this relationship. Im just a little worried that they can also refuse on the fact that we have only known each other for 8 months. Is that too little? Even though the PMV has no time frame, I wonder if all those factors will be a negative decision!
> 
> Im a big stress head! Its only been 2 weeks since a submitted my application! Its going to be a lonnnnnnnnnng road ahead!


Hi Chookie

First off, try to relax as i think you realize its gonna be a long road ahead, you dont want your health to take a dive, stress can play all sorts of roles on the body, we are at 13months waiting with no contact from embassy except for an email thru our agent in Adelaide who forwarded a screenshot onto my email showing the embassy has "assessment in process" as of 2nd Feb 2016..but nothing heard since,my fiancee lives in a high risk country also, you can read a little about our situation on my other posts ( i've only made a couple of posts since joining a few days ago with this forum)..I agree with you about its very tough & stressful & i really liked reading your post asking help!!

Take Care & Good Luck


----------



## chookie

SweetCple said:


> Hi Chookie
> 
> First off, try to relax as i think you realize its gonna be a long road ahead, you dont want your health to take a dive, stress can play all sorts of roles on the body, we are at 13months waiting with no contact from embassy except for an email thru our agent in Adelaide who forwarded a screenshot onto my email showing the embassy has "assessment in process" as of 2nd Feb 2016..but nothing heard since,my fiancee lives in a high risk country also, you can read a little about our situation on my other posts ( i've only made a couple of posts since joining a few days ago with this forum)..I agree with you about its very tough & stressful & i really liked reading your post asking help!!
> 
> Take Care & Good Luck


Hi SweetCple

Wow 13 months!!!!! That's inhumane! What country is your fiancé in? 
Did you apply for a Tourist visa during this time?

I totally know what you mean... I get physically sick! I even have nightmares!! It's taking over my life! lol

I'm going to apply for a tourist visa next week but knowing my luck, it's going to get refused! I know I shouldn't be so negative but I just can't help it!  I want this sooo bad!!


----------



## SweetCple

*Hi Chookie*



chookie said:


> Hi SweetCple
> 
> Wow 13 months!!!!! That's inhumane! What country is your fiancé in?
> Did you apply for a Tourist visa during this time?
> 
> I totally know what you mean... I get physically sick! I even have nightmares!! It's taking over my life! lol
> 
> I'm going to apply for a tourist visa next week but knowing my luck, it's going to get refused! I know I shouldn't be so negative but I just can't help it!  I want this sooo bad!!


Hi Chookie

If you read my post on page 4 of the thread titled
"Partner Visa - Moscow Waiting Room" you will read abit about our situation, she is from "Kyrgyzstan" the embassy is Moscow that is handling it
Yes we applied about 3 to 4months after lodging PMV..it got rejected so we put together a tonne of evidence and lodged a second time for tourist visa & it was denied again saying about not enough reason to return to her country, no history of travelling & a few other reasons which i can't recall now as i'm with my fiance in Kyrgyzstan currently for another few weeks & the info is at home in Oz.
What city are you located?

Good luck with ya Tourist Visa


----------



## Bingxing

Our visa was granted today, sub 309. Sooo happy. Almost 9 months of wait. Good luck to all who are waiting.


----------



## Achieco

Bingxing said:


> Our visa was granted today, sub 309. Sooo happy. Almost 9 months of wait. Good luck to all who are waiting.


Is your case complicated or straight forward?
Congrats!


----------



## Bingxing

Hi Achieco,

Finally we now have the visa which will allow us to live together for years to come. We are very happy, excited and look forward to it.

Best of luck!!



Achieco said:


> Is your case complicated or straight forward?
> Congrats!


----------



## Suz

YYC2BNE said:


> Here's what I would do in your situation. I'd rush out to one of the accredited companies listed on the RCMP site and pay for them to do another check. If they have any expedited service pay for that, but at least get another one going. Seems like that other check got lost or tied up or something.
> 
> If you have no record it shouldn't take that long. Maybe redoing it you could get one in time to upload before they make that decision.
> 
> Who can conduct a Criminal Record Check? | Royal Canadian Mounted Police


Peepslewry, I totally agree with YYC2BNE on this. I would have done this a while ago. You don't want to compromise the rest of your application. It totally sounds like the RCMP messed up on this somehow. Resubmit ASAP!!!!


----------



## RebeccatheCanadian

*Visa granted 5 months*

[*]Application for: partner visa 309
[*]Online application
[*]Application Date: Applied on Decemeber 1st 2015
[*]Approved: May 3rd 2016
[*]5 months processing time 
[*]Outbound application from Canada, processed through ottawa.
[*]No case officer assigned

Thought I would post as I just received my visa grant. I applied Decemeber 1st 2015 and we uploaded everything including police check and medical exam with initial application. We never updated them with any information after the initial application. I logged in and check status weekly, it always just said "received". We were never assigned a case officer. Logged in today (May 3rd 2016), and to my surprise in showed "finalized" and there was a grant letter in the application mailbox. Super happy with how quick it was, the quoted "12-15" month processing times had me worried.

Relationship details:
Been together 2.5 years
Married 1 year 2 months.

Applications details:
Provided lots of photo in pdf, organized by required evidence. Under each picture wrote a quick write up and dates associated with picture. I pre researched the categories so I was fully prepared before I even submitted.
This is the resource I used to prepare, highly recommend it:
Google: Australian partner visa online application tips
It's on the website: halftheclothes


----------



## YYC2BNE

Nice. Time to pack and sell the house Rebecca!


----------



## YYC2BNE

Peepslewry, what's going on with your RCMP check??


----------



## Peepslewry

YYC2BNE said:


> Peepslewry, what's going on with your RCMP check??


We had lost all hope as we were told Monday that it would be another month but to our surprise it came in the mail today!!!! Just uploaded to our application so fingers crossed they are quick with their decision.


----------



## YYC2BNE

Peepslewry said:


> We had lost all hope as we were told Monday that it would be another month but to our surprise it came in the mail today!!!! Just uploaded to our application so fingers crossed they are quick with their decision.


So they haven't made their decision yet. Should be quick once they see that added.


----------



## Peepslewry

YYC2BNE said:


> So they haven't made their decision yet. Should be quick once they see that added.


No decision yet thankfully we were able to hold them off as I uploaded all correspondence with RCMP (emails and phone calls). Hopefully they make the decision soon as we are now on a bit of a time crunch.

Out of curiosity how long did it take for everyone to hear back after the requested information was uploaded. When I spoke to our CO back in December she said as soon as she got medicals and RCMP check she would make her decision. This wait I think is more painful then waiting for the RCMP check.


----------



## Achieco

Hi there,

I'm on my 11th month now with complicated application due to PCC from Dubai was not provided. I submitted the CIC CAIPS showing I have submitted PCC from Dubai when I applied for PR here in Canada, and also submitted Immigration record from Dubai Immigration showing my last exit from the country and that my visa was cancelled prior to departure. And to date, no response from my case officer.

While waiting for partner visa decision, I applied for another family sponsored visa and granted for 3 months. Will it be a problem if my ticket is only one way? 
I don't know when should I exit Australia because my partner visa might come out soon.

Thanks in advance 

Have a great day...


----------



## Jane Joseph

Peeps - we waited 2 months for our info from another federal agency we uploaded it and received a decision the next day.


----------



## causten

*Feb 2016 applicant through Ottawa*

Hello, I have been an observer of this post and feel its my time to share my processing timeline. I am an Australian and Canadian citizen. Raised in Aus, moved to Canada in 2008 and ended up staying/ getting PR and eventually Canadian citizenship. Married a Canadian in 2015, had been living together with tied finances since 2012.

My question is, do you think there is a possibility to get the 100 visa granted right off the bat?

I see there are a few people with similar timelines, with applications submitted in Ottawa. My timeline is as follows:

Application date: Feb 22nd 2016
Police clearances: end of March 2016
Medicals:end of March 2016
Now we wait patiently....


----------



## tweety15884

This group has been quiet for a while so I reactivate it ;-)

Applied for PMV on September 26, 2016 through a migration agent. I will apply for my German and Canadian police check at the end of this month so I can upload them in December. My agent told me to wait with police checks and medicals until requested by the CO but I hope that uploading them earlier will speed up the process at least a tiny bit (I will also be on a 4 week vacation in January).

I saw a few high risk countries getting approved by Ottawa within 5.5 and 7.5 months last month so I hope that I won't have to wait too long either. I'm totally prepared to wait 12 months though ;-)

Good luck to everyone going through Ottawa


----------



## chookie

tweety15884 said:


> This group has been quiet for a while so I reactivate it ;-)
> 
> Applied for PMV on September 26, 2016 through a migration agent. I will apply for my German and Canadian police check at the end of this month so I can upload them in December. My agent told me to wait with police checks and medicals until requested by the CO but I hope that uploading them earlier will speed up the process at least a tiny bit (I will also be on a 4 week vacation in January).
> 
> I saw a few high risk countries getting approved by Ottawa within 5.5 and 7.5 months last month so I hope that I won't have to wait too long either. I'm totally prepared to wait 12 months though ;-)
> 
> Good luck to everyone going through Ottawa


Hi!

Yes there is a GOD!!! hahaha

My fiance is from El Salvador (High Risk country) and we applied for our PMV on 19 March 2016 and the visa was granted on 4th November 2016!! 7 months, 2 weeks and 2 days!!!!!!!!!!! He got phone interviewed 2 weeks prior to the approval!

I cannot believe it! Im still in shock! I thought we had a complicated case because im 9 years older than him AND we are first cousins! AND he had a student and tourist visa refused!

But every 2-3 months I would update evidence of our relationship. I went with a Migration agent.

Im not going to lie, those 7 months 2 weeks and 2 days was the longest, excruciating time in my life!!!!!!!!!!

He now has to enter Australia before 22nd January 2017 however I booked a trip to go visit him and I depart in 2 weeks and I was meant to return back to Australia on 26th Jan. Now that the visa is granted and must enter before 22nd of Jan, I now have to change my return airfare, apply for my fiance to get a transit visa via USA, get the same return flight as me!

But I dont care, the main thing is the visa is granted and now concentrate on our lives together!!! Sorrrrry to blab on but im just soooooooo happy my dream has come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## kj44

Just an update for anyone who has recently applied for the partner 309 visa from the Ottawa office. 

We submitted our application 30th August 2016, and received a request for more information (medical and police checks) on Monday - 2.5 months after we applied! 

I've spoken to the office a few times as well, and they have been saying that they're trying to clear the backlog - so hopefully that means quicker processing times for everyone! 

We're still waiting for a RCMP Criminal Record check with no idea when that will come through (we applied end of August for that too, and because my partner has fingerprints on file for a dismissed DUI, it means it can take up to 120 business days to receive back )). 

We've uploaded the proof that we've applied for it, as well as the AFP police check which we did yesterday (which by the way, we received an email saying they had processed it the same day we applied online - yay for Australia). Medicals are booked in for early December now. 

We had planned on getting the police checks and medicals organized to be uploaded in December anyway, but my jaw dropped when we received the email from our case officer asking for it - 2.5 months seems crazy early to already be looking at our case (mind you, we are definitely not complaining!!). Now fingers crossed the RCMP check comes back soon, and we will be all set to have all the requested info uploaded in the next month!!


----------



## tweety15884

That's awesome.

We applied a month after you and I'll get my police checks ready before I go on my 1 month vacation on Christmas


----------



## tweety15884

Got a request from the embassy in Ottawa today for

- medical exam
- German and Canadian police certificate
- Form 80
- NOIM (already submitted)

Time to submit documents: only 14 days! Some of my documents will take about 4 weeks.

I can't believe they already contacted me


----------



## kj44

tweety15884 said:


> Got a request from the embassy in Ottawa today for
> 
> - medical exam
> - German and Canadian police certificate
> - Form 80
> - NOIM (already submitted)
> 
> Time to submit documents: only 14 days! Some of my documents will take about 4 weeks.
> 
> I can't believe they already contacted me


I panicked about the 14 days too, as I remembered people always saying they had 28 days. So I called the embassy the next day & they said that so long as you submit proof you've applied for things, booked medical appointments within 14 days, that's fine - they know these things take longer. They're just asking for people to get organized quicker now than before as they're trying to push applications through quicker. Hope this helps!!


----------



## tweety15884

kj44 said:


> I panicked about the 14 days too, as I remembered people always saying they had 28 days. So I called the embassy the next day & they said that so long as you submit proof you've applied for things, booked medical appointments within 14 days, that's fine - they know these things take longer. They're just asking for people to get organized quicker now than before as they're trying to push applications through quicker. Hope this helps!!


I'm in shock lol. I didn't expect any requests for like 6 months. It hasn't even been 2 yet ;-) I applied for the German (I need to get this one translated once I receive it) and Canadian police certificate and will book the medical tomorrow....


----------



## kj44

tweety15884 said:


> I'm in shock lol. I didn't expect any requests for like 6 months. It hasn't even been 2 yet ;-) I applied for the German (I need to get this one translated once I receive it) and Canadian police certificate and will book the medical tomorrow....


The place we booked the medical at we asked for an appointment confirmation that we could scan and upload as proof, as the earliest appointment we could get was in a month. So once we had that, we scanned and uploaded to our immi account, as well as the application paperwork for both police checks. We also emailed as well, just to be safe! I've now received the Australian police check and uploaded, so at least that's out of the way.

I am so nervous about the RCMP check, as it's been 3 months since we applied, and I know how long it can take (6 months!!). I was so hoping they wouldn't ask for more information before it arrived  And now I am hoping they will understand that it may not be here for at least a month or two  Every time I have spoken to the embassy, they have been really helpful and understanding, so I am crossing my fingers that we will be okay and the RCMP check arrives before they start telling us they will make a decision without it like @Peepslewry...


----------



## tweety15884

kj44 said:


> The place we booked the medical at we asked for an appointment confirmation that we could scan and upload as proof, as the earliest appointment we could get was in a month. So once we had that, we scanned and uploaded to our immi account, as well as the application paperwork for both police checks. We also emailed as well, just to be safe! I've now received the Australian police check and uploaded, so at least that's out of the way.
> 
> I am so nervous about the RCMP check, as it's been 3 months since we applied, and I know how long it can take (6 months!!). I was so hoping they wouldn't ask for more information before it arrived  And now I am hoping they will understand that it may not be here for at least a month or two  Every time I have spoken to the embassy, they have been really helpful and understanding, so I am crossing my fingers that we will be okay and the RCMP check arrives before they start telling us they will make a decision without it like @Peepslewry...


I'm leaving Canada for a month on December 24 so I really hope I can do my medical before that.


----------



## tweety15884

I got my medical and police checks done within the requested timeframe. Now I received an email from an immigration officer that I have to submit a new NOIM / letter from the celebrant that we will get married within 9 months from today.

I thought booking the wedding for November 2017 would be realistic but I guess we have to change the date to an earlier one now


----------



## Selwyn

tweety15884 said:


> I got my medical and police checks done within the requested timeframe. Now I received an email from an immigration officer that I have to submit a new NOIM / letter from the celebrant that we will get married within 9 months from today.
> 
> I thought booking the wedding for November 2017 would be realistic but I guess we have to change the date to an earlier one now


Oh that surprises me! I thought same as you too and which is why I booked for Jan 2018 even though the Marriage Celebrant initially (purposely) sent an earlier date (July/Aug 2017 I think) even if we initially advised her for Jan 2018. When we told her about her error in date she said she purposely put an earlier date so that DIBP 'may' process the application quicker. But reason we chose Jan 2018 is because on the booklet itself it says "the date should be set far enough in the future to allow for the time it takes to process your visa application"....

But in your case, at least you have a comfort that your application is being looked at ;-)


----------



## tweety15884

Selwyn said:


> because on the booklet itself it says "the date should be set far enough in the future to allow for the time it takes to process your visa application"....


Exactly, that's what we thought. I can't imagine they would approve the application soon. We just applied &#128514; I sent my CO another email asking for clarification.

We would change our legal wedding to an earlier date but our main event with friends and family will still be in November. They will fly in from all over the world. I can't change the date on them now


----------



## Selwyn

tweety15884 said:


> Exactly, that's what we thought. I can't imagine they would approve the application soon. We just applied &#128514; I sent my CO another email asking for clarification.
> 
> We would change our legal wedding to an earlier date but our main event with friends and family will still be in November. They will fly in from all over the world. I can't change the date on them now


Yes definitely! Keep us posted ;-)


----------



## eddycabreram

*another high risk country*



chookie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes there is a GOD!!! hahaha
> 
> My fiance is from El Salvador (High Risk country) and we applied for our PMV on 19 March 2016 and the visa was granted on 4th November 2016!! 7 months, 2 weeks and 2 days!!!!!!!!!!! He got phone interviewed 2 weeks prior to the approval!
> 
> I cannot believe it! Im still in shock! I thought we had a complicated case because im 9 years older than him AND we are first cousins! AND he had a student and tourist visa refused!
> 
> But every 2-3 months I would update evidence of our relationship. I went with a Migration agent.
> 
> Im not going to lie, those 7 months 2 weeks and 2 days was the longest, excruciating time in my life!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He now has to enter Australia before 22nd January 2017 however I booked a trip to go visit him and I depart in 2 weeks and I was meant to return back to Australia on 26th Jan. Now that the visa is granted and must enter before 22nd of Jan, I now have to change my return airfare, apply for my fiance to get a transit visa via USA, get the same return flight as me!
> 
> But I dont care, the main thing is the visa is granted and now concentrate on our lives together!!! Sorrrrry to blab on but im just soooooooo happy my dream has come true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYY!!!!


Im Venezuelan and I applied from Mexico where I live on february 2016. My CO extended 3 times the time to do the medicals for my non migrating kids, since my ex was giving me a headache with it. I finally did them in december, since then, radio silence from Ottawa. I asume that the CO by giving 3 extensions was really eager to continue with the process. But we are so frustrated now that we are almost on the 12th month since lodging the visa... Yours, was a relief to read...


----------



## cbr2011

*Stuff!*



YYC2BNE said:


> Not us. I don't expect any word until May or June at the earliest, which is good because it will take until then to get my house ready to sell and get rid of 23yrs of "stuff" that I don't want to take with me.


Yes! Stuff! What is everyone doing with their 'stuff'. This part of the process is completely overwhelming me!


----------



## cbr2011

I see some of you had an approval within no time! Amazing!
That being said, what was the turn around time for you to have to go to Australia from Canada?
We were going to apply by end of June this year, but we aren't really prepared to go until after we sell our home next Feb/March.

I have another question, which I will likely ask on the main forum as well to obtain more opinions...

My spouse and I have been together for almost 15 years, kids, straight forward application. Great marriage. 
Do we honestly need to show text messages and the like? We send each other DIY and funny video's on fb and our text messages consist of - how are the kids? gud. k.

I am thinking it makes better sense to include financial contracts we held for former mortgages and vehicles as proof of relationship longevity, no?
Would love some personal insight on this.

Tia!


----------



## Eh?

It's been a little quiet around these parts, does anyone have any updates on their applications?


----------



## cbr2011

2 months since lodging it - No communication thus far.

I just posted a thread about Medicals.

Do they send you an official letter asking to get the medical done? Or is it just expected?


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> 2 months since lodging it - No communication thus far.
> 
> I just posted a thread about Medicals.
> 
> Do they send you an official letter asking to get the medical done? Or is it just expected?


Where in Canada are you applying from?

We did our police checks already, those were easy. However it appears that all of our local panel physicians won't book you for a medical until you are asked by DIBP to do so.


----------



## cbr2011

Eh? said:


> Where in Canada are you applying from?
> 
> We did our police checks already, those were easy. However it appears that all of our local panel physicians won't book you for a medical until you are asked by DIBP to do so.


Toronto Area

I booked one today - Its in a couple weeks

I didn't get a letter but on the left column there is a health assessment area - I clicked on it, completed the assessment, printed it and I have now booked.

I was wondering if I HAD to wait to be told to complete this part or if this is it... This is the informal 'notice' to proceed.


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> Toronto Area
> 
> I booked one today - Its in a couple weeks
> 
> I didn't get a letter but on the left column there is a health assessment area - I clicked on it, completed the assessment, printed it and I have now booked.
> 
> I was wondering if I HAD to wait to be told to complete this part or if this is it... This is the informal 'notice' to proceed.


You weren't asked by DIBP to submit a medical?

Just be careful, the medical and police checks are only good for a year (I believe) so hopefully someone will see your application before they expire.

All the panel physicians in BC won't see you until you've been told to come to them. Kind of sucks. That's the only thing we have left to do, other than a few minor tweaks to our application.


----------



## cbr2011

Us also.

We are unclear as to dh's background check in Australia. We will complete one but we have not rushed to obtain it as we have not really spent any time there of significance.
Mine was returned very quickly.
Otherwise, I assume that with not hearing anything for two months it only makes sense now to complete the health medical if it's available to be done.

I wonder why they hold off there in BC?


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> Us also.
> 
> We are unclear as to dh's background check in Australia. We will complete one but we have not rushed to obtain it as we have not really spent any time there of significance.
> Mine was returned very quickly.
> Otherwise, I assume that with not hearing anything for two months it only makes sense now to complete the health medical if it's available to be done.
> 
> I wonder why they hold off there in BC?


Beats me. But I've tried the panel physicians in the lower mainland and they each say to wait until you are requested and they won't book you in. Kind of sucks.

As for police checks, we just got my partners AFP check back, she has her RCMP check and I have mine as well. Just need to tweak a few things and submit.


----------



## cbr2011

I can't promise managing it, but would it be beneficial to have a running list of our application time and approvals?
I noticed it on another thread for the London Australian Embassy location - It was nice to browse through.

I will start it - If anyone else wants to run with it (should I fail at keeping it going) please feel free to!

Grant approved:

Applied:
cbr2011 sc309/100 Aug 2017


----------



## Rutts

I submitted my application on Aug 29/2017 . I believe me and my wife have all our info that's needed submitted.

The only activity on my account is me logging in to check if something has changed. 

I'm starting to make peace with the fact that I have to spend another winter in yyc well my wife is going into a nice Summer.


----------



## 292905

*What to upload to prove medical assessment*

Hi,

Just got my medical done herein NYC and apparently the doctor sends the results to DIBP directly. Is there anything I should upload? The receipt?


----------



## cbr2011

TGNY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got my medical done herein NYC and apparently the doctor sends the results to DIBP directly. Is there anything I should upload? The receipt?


Did you happen to receive anything from your doctor as confirmation of payment or attending the appointment?
If so, I might be inclined to update with the section for attachments Medical Examinations - Evidence of Intention to Undergo... "Provide evidence of your intention to undergo a medical examination. This may include a certified copy of your receipt for a medical examination"

OR

Health, Evidence of

I haven't gotten this far yet - my Medical is booked in Dec.


----------



## al_ghazal

TGNY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got my medical done herein NYC and apparently the doctor sends the results to DIBP directly. Is there anything I should upload? The receipt?


Click the 'information provided' button if they requested it, if they didn't request it you can click on the 'health assessment' part on your application (via immi account-look on the left hand side) and it will say when it's been received/cleared by DIBP. From memory my husbands came through in 24 hours after the assessment and that was from Africa too!


----------



## 292905

cbr2011 said:


> Did you happen to receive anything from your doctor as confirmation of payment or attending the appointment?
> If so, I might be inclined to update with the section for attachments Medical Examinations - Evidence of Intention to Undergo... "Provide evidence of your intention to undergo a medical examination. This may include a certified copy of your receipt for a medical examination"
> 
> OR
> 
> Health, Evidence of
> 
> I haven't gotten this far yet - my Medical is booked in Dec.


I did just that, upload the receipt. And in the immi Health assessment section there was a note that read:

Examinations in progress
A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


----------



## McFisher

Has anyone actually received a grant recently for their 309/100 visa from Ottawa? I see in the London thread there are lots of approvals happening quite quickly but I have no idea of how things are moving Ottawa.


----------



## Rutts

McFisher said:


> Has anyone actually received a grant recently for their 309/100 visa from Ottawa? I see in the London thread there are lots of approvals happening quite quickly but I have no idea of how things are moving Ottawa.


Im wondering the same... I'm hearing stories of other Canadian friends that have had to wait two years to get approved. That seems like a long time to keep a married couple apart.


----------



## McFisher

Rutts said:


> Im wondering the same... I'm hearing stories of other Canadian friends that have had to wait two years to get approved. That seems like a long time to keep a married couple apart.


Two years! Well that won't do. Was theirs a pretty basic situation or did they have something particular that caused the delay?


----------



## Rutts

McFisher said:


> Rutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im wondering the same... I'm hearing stories of other Canadian friends that have had to wait two years to get approved. That seems like a long time to keep a married couple apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Two years! Well that won?t do. Was theirs a pretty basic situation or did they have something particular that caused the delay?
Click to expand...

I'm hoping my wife is over exaggerating it.. when we applied for her Canadian pr we were told 9-12 month and we got it back in 3... I'm 2 months into my app and I'm hoping its May at the latest.


----------



## cbr2011

McFisher said:


> Has anyone actually received a grant recently for their 309/100 visa from Ottawa? I see in the London thread there are lots of approvals happening quite quickly but I have no idea of how things are moving Ottawa.





Rutts said:


> McFisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im wondering the same... I'm hearing stories of other Canadian friends that have had to wait two years to get approved. That seems like a long time to keep a married couple apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Two years! Well that won?t do. Was theirs a pretty basic situation or did they have something particular that caused the delay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping my wife is over exaggerating it.. when we applied for her Canadian pr we were told 9-12 month and we got it back in 3... I'm 2 months into my app and I'm hoping its May at the latest.
Click to expand...

We are just over 3 months in from applying and no word - married very long term and children. Kids are citizens of AUS. 
I have seen very little progress for Canada citizens based on this forum as well. UK seems to be getting expedited service.


----------



## McFisher

cbr2011 said:


> We are just over 3 months in from applying and no word - married very long term and children. Kids are citizens of AUS.
> I have seen very little progress for Canada citizens based on this forum as well. UK seems to be getting expedited service.


I applied in May so coming up on 6 months. Married 6 years, no kids. No word on anything yet. Going down for Christmas but coming back is going to be very hard.


----------



## cbr2011

McFisher said:


> cbr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just over 3 months in from applying and no word - married very long term and children. Kids are citizens of AUS.
> I have seen very little progress for Canada citizens based on this forum as well. UK seems to be getting expedited service.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in May so coming up on 6 months. Married 6 years, no kids. No word on anything yet. Going down for Christmas but coming back is going to be very hard.
Click to expand...

Six months and no word? Wow. Did you happen to get your medical done yet?
When we were making the decision between going abroad now vs. applying from Cda we called them. They highly recommended offshore. Processing times then was about 11 months from Ottawa. We are in no rush - but I am antsy to get kids started in school in 2019 I have to admit.


----------



## 292905

YYC2BNE said:


> OK, here we go, brand new for 2016. I thought we could use a new thread to use for Canadian apps or others that get processed through Ottawa, to replace the old 2011 thread that started as a question.
> 
> Questions, answers, tips, tricks, complaints about the snow, post it all here.


I just realized your moniker...Calgary to Brisbane...just booked flights to Calgary for Christmas. I'm hoping for a rematch of the Stampeders and Ottawa (I refuse to call them the RedBlacks). I watched last year's Grey Cup in a pub in St.Kilda at 9am on a Monday morning....locals thought I was nuts screaming at the TV...

On to immigration matters. I am Canadian born, though live in NY, so my application apparently goes through Washington DC. I hold passports in both countries, but used my Canadian as my primary hoping my app would get processed through Ottawa. Have had no contact as of yet, so not sure where it is.


----------



## McFisher

cbr2011 said:


> Six months and no word? Wow. Did you happaen to get your medical done yet?
> When we were making the decision between going abroad now vs. applying from Cda we called them. They highly recommended offshore. Processing times then was about 11 months from Ottawa. We are in no rush - but I am antsy to get kids started in school in 2019 I have to admit.


I did. I saw the doctor last Monday. Everything was loaded by Thursday and it now says health clearance provided no further action required. Then the standard "the case will be assessed in time, don't call us we'll call you, etc. " My husbands already started working back in aus so I'm pretty anxious to get a move on.


----------



## Eh?

Bumping this up. 

Any good news for my fellow Canadians?


----------



## Person12

Applied on the 13 Nov. Have not heard anything so far.


----------



## Fenster

Myself and my gf are getting ready with an application. Not feeling overly optimistic about applying through Ottawa due to the length of time it appears to take. Has anyone considered landing in Oz as a tourist and applying through an 820?


----------



## Eh?

Fenster said:


> Myself and my gf are getting ready with an application. Not feeling overly optimistic about applying through Ottawa due to the length of time it appears to take. Has anyone considered landing in Oz as a tourist and applying through an 820?


*raises hand*

We have.


----------



## aussiesteve

I know it may be a slip of the younger, and I may sound pedantic, however NEVER refer to you partner as your "gf" when it comes to immigration matters relating to a partner visa.
You will have a hard enough time proving your relationship without giving them extra ammunition!


----------



## aussiesteve

That should have read slip of the tongue!


----------



## Fenster

aussiesteve said:


> I know it may be a slip of the younger, and I may sound pedantic, however NEVER refer to you partner as your "gf" when it comes to immigration matters relating to a partner visa.
> You will have a hard enough time proving your relationship without giving them extra ammunition!


Understood. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fenster

Eh? said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> We have.


And how did it go? Was there any questions asked when you were at the border with regards you leaving the country etc?


----------



## Eh?

Fenster said:


> And how did it go? Was there any questions asked when you were at the border with regards you leaving the country etc?


Sorry, I should have clarified. We didn't end up going that route, largely because I didn't want to chance being on a bridging visa for 20 months. There are merits to doing it in Australia, for sure, but we are here together in Canada, so we just decided to do it here.


----------



## Fenster

Eh? said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified. We didn't end up going that route, largely because I didn't want to chance being on a bridging visa for 20 months. There are merits to doing it in Australia, for sure, but we are here together in Canada, so we just decided to do it here.


Ah I see. Thanks for clarifying.

Me (Irish-applicant) and my partner(aussie sponsor) are in the process of getting our documents together at the mo. Been with each other since summer 2014, living with each other since June 2015. The problem we have is with our living situation for much of that time. We were living with housemates to reduce our expenses. I believe that won't be a problem if we were to explain that to a CO.
However, we were paying our rent in cash and our bills were being paid by a housemate whom we would then pay cash to. We did have a joint account for this time but unfortunately it had very little activity over this time as we were using our own accounts.She is on that lease from June 2015 with me (and another housemate). We have tons of pics from trips we did together and with each others families and weddings etc but very little in the way of financial responsibility. 
We moved in with each other in March of last year and since then much of this has changed. We have lots of activity on our joint account, have bills (in our own names but addressed to the same address) and have our own lease together.
I realise there's a lot of information here and thank you to anyone who has read up to this point already. I'm wondering if we have enough to apply now or should we wait for a few more months? As I'm sure is the case with the rest of you, we're both super keen to get moving on the process due to the lengthy timelines.


----------



## cbr2011

Fenster said:


> Myself and my gf are getting ready with an application. Not feeling overly optimistic about applying through Ottawa due to the length of time it appears to take. Has anyone considered landing in Oz as a tourist and applying through an 820?


We have a pretty straight forward situation and yes. We thought about going over and applying from Australia but the timeline there to wait is ridiculous compared to what we are typically seeing from low risk countries like UK and Canada.

That being said...
Today, I noticed that the processing times for a 309 changed from 11-16 to 11-15 offshore.

Nearly six months in. Have delayed my medical now because of timing but have it booked regardless as we should see an outcome under a year from when I complete it (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Fenster

cbr2011 said:


> We have a pretty straight forward situation and yes. We thought about going over and applying from Australia but the timeline there to wait is ridiculous compared to what we are typically seeing from low risk countries like UK and Canada.
> 
> That being said...
> Today, I noticed that the processing times for a 309 changed from 11-16 to 11-15 offshore.
> 
> Nearly six months in. Have delayed my medical now because of timing but have it booked regardless as we should see an outcome under a year from when I complete it (fingers crossed!)


Interesting. I wonder has there been anyone from the Canadian group that has gotten it at the speeds that are being processed elsewhere (London)?


----------



## McFisher

I’m coming up on 8 months and nothing yet.


----------



## cbr2011

I am not sure I have seen a Canadian yet processed since joining these boards lol
And perhaps now everyone is hibernating in this cold


----------



## cbr2011

Rutts said:


> I submitted my application on Aug 29/2017 . I believe me and my wife have all our info that's needed submitted.
> 
> The only activity on my account is me logging in to check if something has changed.
> 
> I'm starting to make peace with the fact that I have to spend another winter in yyc well my wife is going into a nice Summer.


What Visa did you apply for Rutts?


----------



## Fenster

How do they decide which office your application goes to? For example, if I apply from Vancouver but am Irish...does my application go to London or Ottawa or is it dependent on the centre you choose in your application.


----------



## sheilae

Fenster said:


> How do they decide which office your application goes to? For example, if I apply from Vancouver but am Irish...does my application go to London or Ottawa or is it dependent on the centre you choose in your application.


It seems it goes by where you are a citizen.


----------



## ottawasydneycouple

Hi everyone,

My wife (Canadian) and I (Australian) are in Ottawa - we applied after months of prep on December 29th 2017. Together over 4 years, married for nearly 2, no kids, but tons of proof of a shared life, so we're hoping to get the 100 visa from the get go. We've taken a punt and preloaded all of our police checks, medical, and the evidence of relationship onto our application now, to expedite the application once we're assigned a case officer.

We actually got our last stat dec in yesterday, and her medical was approved on immi this week. Waiting for a case officer to contact us, hoping it'll be before our police checks expire in November! Things seems to move slowly for Canadians, at least compared to the Brits!

Thanks again to everyone on this forum for all the info, it's been a huge help.


----------



## cbr2011

ottawasydneycouple said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife (Canadian) and I (Australian) are in Ottawa - we applied after months of prep on December 29th 2017. Together over 4 years, married for nearly 2, no kids, but tons of proof of a shared life, so we're hoping to get the 100 visa from the get go. We've taken a punt and preloaded all of our police checks, medical, and the evidence of relationship onto our application now, to expedite the application once we're assigned a case officer.
> 
> We actually got our last stat dec in yesterday, and her medical was approved on immi this week. Waiting for a case officer to contact us, hoping it'll be before our police checks expire in November! Things seems to move slowly for Canadians, at least compared to the Brits!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone on this forum for all the info, it's been a huge help.


I should have looked here first before mentioning it on the other post lol (sorry about that)


----------



## Fenster

ottawasydneycouple said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife (Canadian) and I (Australian) are in Ottawa - we applied after months of prep on December 29th 2017. Together over 4 years, married for nearly 2, no kids, but tons of proof of a shared life, so we're hoping to get the 100 visa from the get go. We've taken a punt and preloaded all of our police checks, medical, and the evidence of relationship onto our application now, to expedite the application once we're assigned a case officer.
> 
> We actually got our last stat dec in yesterday, and her medical was approved on immi this week. Waiting for a case officer to contact us, hoping it'll be before our police checks expire in November! Things seems to move slowly for Canadians, at least compared to the Brits!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone on this forum for all the info, it's been a huge help.


Two questions and please forgive my ignorance, I'm still trying to wrap my head around the whole process

1. How come you went for the 100 as opposed to the 309?
2. How have you managed to upload your medicals already? I thought they contact you when they require them?


----------



## cbr2011

Fenster said:


> ottawasydneycouple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife (Canadian) and I (Australian) are in Ottawa - we applied after months of prep on December 29th 2017. Together over 4 years, married for nearly 2, no kids, but tons of proof of a shared life, so we're hoping to get the 100 visa from the get go. We've taken a punt and preloaded all of our police checks, medical, and the evidence of relationship onto our application now, to expedite the application once we're assigned a case officer.
> 
> We actually got our last stat dec in yesterday, and her medical was approved on immi this week. Waiting for a case officer to contact us, hoping it'll be before our police checks expire in November! Things seems to move slowly for Canadians, at least compared to the Brits!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone on this forum for all the info, it's been a huge help.
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions and please forgive my ignorance, I'm still trying to wrap my head around the whole process
> 
> 1. How come you went for the 100 as opposed to the 309?
> 2. How have you managed to upload your medicals already? I thought they contact you when they require them?
Click to expand...

100 is permanent and comes after the 309 - in some cases they grant is straight away if you are in a long term relationship

Medicals can be done anytime.
They recommend holding off because they are only valid for one year from date of issue and if you fall into the percentage whose grant doesn't come for 15 months according to current 309 processing times in Ottawa/Canada, then you likely will have to re-do them. Same for police checks.


----------



## Fenster

cbr2011 said:


> 100 is permanent and comes after the 309 - in some cases they grant is straight away if you are in a long term relationship
> 
> Medicals can be done anytime.
> They recommend holding off because they are only valid for one year from date of issue and if you fall into the percentage whose grant doesn't come for 15 months according to current 309 processing times in Ottawa/Canada, then you likely will have to re-do them. Same for police checks.


Ah right, gotcha!!!! Thanks mate


----------



## ottawasydneycouple

Hey buddy - looks like the previous poster got you covered. Yep, the rules state clearly that if you can prove you’ve been in a ‘long term relationship’ at the time of application, you’re eligible for the 100 visa on approval. Long term relationship is defined as living together for over three years with all the financial and social evidence to prove it. We’ve been together for nearly five years and married for two so we’re sweet on that front. 

We’re obviously hoping to be processed in less than 12 months - based on the simplicity of our application, and the results of other applicants in the UK, USA etc being processed much more quickly than the 11-15 month maximum. 

At the very worst we’ll just redo our police checks and medical in a year, after all, an extra couple of hundred bucks is a drop in the pond with this exorbitant experience! Good luck!


----------



## sheilae

Fenster said:


> Two questions and please forgive my ignorance, I'm still trying to wrap my head around the whole process
> 
> 1. How come you went for the 100 as opposed to the 309?
> 2. How have you managed to upload your medicals already? I thought they contact you when they require them?


when you apply for your 309 your applying for the 100 as well. 100s are (usually) granted straight away if a couple has been together for 3+ years (less if they have a child)

As soon as you apply (and pay) you can do the checklist for your medical, and you'll have a HAP ID number. Once you have your HAP ID you can do your medical and the doctor will upload it. I just did mine Friday.


----------



## cbr2011

Any updates?
More than 6 months in and we've had no contact. Curious if any one has 
any progress out of Ottawa?


----------



## ottawasydneycouple

Nope! You're much farther ahead than us though. It's interesting how dead quiet Canada processing is compared to the UK/EU/Asia on these forums. Is there any credible info out there as to why it's so quiet in Canada? I can't imagine it's a case of less people applying...or is it?


----------



## cbr2011

ottawasydneycouple said:


> Nope! You're much farther ahead than us though. It's interesting how dead quiet Canada processing is compared to the UK/EU/Asia on these forums. Is there any credible info out there as to why it's so quiet in Canada? I can't imagine it's a case of less people applying...or is it?


From what I have read they process alot of the America's not just Canada.


----------



## McFisher

8.5 months now and not a peep.


----------



## Fenster

McFisher said:


> 8.5 months now and not a peep.


When you say "not a peep", do you mean that you submitted your application and they've yet to contact you for any more info or anything like that?


----------



## McFisher

Fenster said:


> When you say "not a peep", do you mean that you submitted your application and they've yet to contact you for any more info or anything like that?


Yup that is exactly what I mean. No nothing!


----------



## Fenster

McFisher said:


> Yup that is exactly what I mean. No nothing!


Eugh, that's a bit frustrating. I guess you just gotta sit tight and wait.


----------



## McFisher

Fenster said:


> Eugh, that's a bit frustrating. I guess you just gotta sit tight and wait.


Tell me about it. I'm trying to be cool but I had to stop reading the London thread as it was just making me bitter seeing everyone getting their visas so quickly. However, trying to stay positive and hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## JTeam

*Clear favourites*

Similar frustration here.

Sends a pretty clear message when the UK and EU applications are going through so quickly and everyone else gets silence.

Heard nothing on ours since October. They're very quick on taking the money though...


----------



## Eh?

JTeam said:


> Similar frustration here.
> 
> Sends a pretty clear message when the UK and EU applications are going through so quickly and everyone else gets silence.
> 
> Heard nothing on ours since October. They're very quick on taking the money though...


I can only imagine the level of frustration you and the others are feeling at the moment. But, it will come. I would think the UK and EU are probably quicker because their departments likely have more resources? Just my guess.


----------



## Eh?

Lodged our application on the 11th of February. Uploaded everything except our history and development of the relationship and communication while apart. Just putting the finishing touches on those. We'll do that tomorrow. Sent in police checks with initial application and will do my medical next week and submit, just to be ready.


----------



## cbr2011

Eh? said:


> Lodged our application on the 11th of February. Uploaded everything except our history and development of the relationship and communication while apart. Just putting the finishing touches on those. We'll do that tomorrow. Sent in police checks with initial application and will do my medical next week and submit, just to be ready.


Fantastic! Looking forward to following you along.
I am planning on going solo for a visit in May to do some leg work to research lodging and get some paperwork going. 
Pretty sure I need to advise them of travel. Not bringing my little or spouse though.
Anyone think this could be an issue? (Length of travel is 10 days)


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> Fantastic! Looking forward to following you along.
> I am planning on going solo for a visit in May to do some leg work to research lodging and get some paperwork going.
> Pretty sure I need to advise them of travel. Not bringing my little or spouse though.
> Anyone think this could be an issue? (Length of travel is 10 days)


Thanks! I actually meant to message you and let you know. It will be interesting to see what shakes out over the next little bit here. Going for my medical next week.


----------



## Eh?

Not checking my email or immi account for new information every 10 minutes it proving harder than putting together the actual application. Haha.


----------



## JTeam

Tell me about it. A long year ahead.


----------



## Eh?

JTeam said:


> Tell me about it. A long year ahead.


Yep.



McFisher said:


> Has anyone actually received a grant recently for their 309/100 visa from Ottawa? I see in the London thread there are lots of approvals happening quite quickly but I have no idea of how things are moving Ottawa.


I just went through all 15 pages of this thread (more time on my hands now that I'm not working on a visa application) and found that there were 6 s/c 309 grants from 2016 - current, based upon the information in this thread. Of the successful applications, the average wait time turns out to 7 months.



cbr2011 said:


> I am not sure I have seen a Canadian yet processed since joining these boards lol
> And perhaps now everyone is hibernating in this cold


They're few and far between it seems. Somewhat disheartening, but we all knew what this entailed when we signed up. Best thing to do is just be positive.


----------



## cbr2011

Eh? said:


> JTeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. A long year ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> McFisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually received a grant recently for their 309/100 visa from Ottawa? I see in the London thread there are lots of approvals happening quite quickly but I have no idea of how things are moving Ottawa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just went through all 15 pages of this thread (more time on my hands now that I'm not working on a visa application) and found that there were 6 s/c 309 grants from 2016 - current, based upon the information in this thread. Of the successful applications, the average wait time turns out to 7 months.
> 
> 
> 
> cbr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure I have seen a Canadian yet processed since joining these boards lol
> And perhaps now everyone is hibernating in this cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're few and far between it seems. Somewhat disheartening, but we all knew what this entailed when we signed up. Best thing to do is just be positive.
Click to expand...

Remaining positive is so important.
Working on things here in preparation keeps me occupied as well.
7 months? 
Well, that's approaching quickly for us. 

Wish more feedback came from other Canadian applicants just to keep track of the processing times. In the meanwhile, keeping our head down, working and purging household items!


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> Remaining positive is so important.
> Working on things here in preparation keeps me occupied as well.
> 7 months?
> Well, that's approaching quickly for us.
> 
> Wish more feedback came from other Canadian applicants just to keep track of the processing times. In the meanwhile, keeping our head down, working and purging household items!


That's right. Just need to be positive. We've all completed the part of the process that is controlled by us, now we just need to sit back and be ready while the Department does their thing.

We're selling off stuff as fast as we can. Even if we are around for another 7 months, it's better to be ready and not have anything else hold us down here.


----------



## Fenster

The timeline tool seems to be broken as well unfortunately (at least for me) so it's difficult to tell what people's times are.


----------



## Kindred

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question about creating an IMMIACCOUNT.

My partner, who is based in Manila, and I are about to lodge our 309 application.

Does it matter if I cReate the immiaccount for my partner while I'm based here in OZ?
Would there be any issue on that? This way, both of us would have access to the immiaccount. But would it not be a problem if I upload some documents using my partner's IMMIACCOUNT? 

Thanks to all who can share their piece of advice

Thanks!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kindred said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question about creating an IMMIACCOUNT.
> 
> My partner, who is based in Manila, and I are about to lodge our 309 application.
> 
> Does it matter if I cReate the immiaccount for my partner while I'm based here in OZ?
> Would there be any issue on that? This way, both of us would have access to the immiaccount. But would it not be a problem if I upload some documents using my partner's IMMIACCOUNT?
> 
> Thanks to all who can share their piece of advice
> 
> Thanks!


I do not believe you'll be able to progress through an offshore application from an onshore computer, but I could be wrong. If it doesn't work, then that could be the reason.


----------



## Kindred

Exactly what I was thinking. I mean, the computer system of DIBP must have some way to be alerted for an onshore server uploading some docs for an offshore primary applicant.


----------



## sheilae

We uploaded documents for my offshore (300) while I was in Australia and didn't have any trouble (well, except the Immi site being down for maintenance #classic)


----------



## Skybluebrewer

sheilae said:


> We uploaded documents for my offshore (300) while I was in Australia and didn't have any trouble (well, except the Immi site being down for maintenance #classic)


Uploading documents yes, as the application has already been submitted at that point. But actually progressing through the application is different. I don't think it's possible but maybe someone who has done it onshore for an offshore app can let us know.


----------



## aussiesteve

I doubt that the Dept uses geoblocking, however if it does just use a free VPN , such as tunnelbear,download the tunnelbear Chrome App from the Google Chrome store,start the app, choose a country outside Australia, and "Hey Presto"
your IP address is no longer in Australia.
Problem solved, if it ever existed!
Update!
Getting old is a terrible thing,I completely forgot that last year I had no problem creating an account for my wife's nephew in the Philippines to apply for a visitors visa!


----------



## Kindred

That's a brilliant idea!

And it's all been sorted thanks everyone.
I called the Australian embassy in Manila to clarify and was told it doesn't matter even if I create my partner's IMMI account whilst I'm onshore myself as a sponsor.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kindred said:


> That's a brilliant idea!
> 
> And it's all been sorted thanks everyone.
> I called the Australian embassy in Manila to clarify and was told it doesn't matter even if I create my partner's IMMI account whilst I'm onshore myself as a sponsor.


Create the immi account is also different. Did they say you could fill out out your partner's offshore visa app for them from in Australia?


----------



## aussiesteve

Skybluebrewer said:


> Create the immi account is also different. Did they say you could fill out out your partner's offshore visa app for them from in Australia?


As I previously mentioned I had no problem at all in creating an account for my wife's nephew's Visitor Visa application, likewise I had no problems in filling in our details and uploading documents to the application.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

aussiesteve said:


> As I previously mentioned I had no problem at all in creating an account for my wife's nephew's Visitor Visa application, likewise I had no problems in filling in our details and uploading documents to the application.


But a visitor visa can be applied from inside or outside of Australia whereas an offshore partner visa is not meant to be applied for from inside Australia.

So the question is regarding partner visas, for my own curiosity, and whether a 309/100 application can be made from an onshore computer without the use of a VPN when the applicant is offshore.

I know that an immi account can be created anytime from anywhere and document uploads can be done anytime from anywhere, but the actual application is what I'm curious about.

I know that in the past an applicant was onshore and tried to begin the application onshore and was going to submit it offshore, and the application would not allow them in. But if the applicant is offshore, can the application still be made onshore?

I'm sure it can be since the passport will be showing the applicant as offshore. I'm just one of those people who like confirmation for future reference.


----------



## JTeam

aussiesteve said:


> I doubt that the Dept uses geoblocking, however if it does just use a free VPN , such as tunnelbear,download the tunnelbear Chrome App from the Google Chrome store,start the app, choose a country outside Australia, and "Hey Presto"
> your IP address is no longer in Australia.
> Problem solved, if it ever existed!
> Update!
> Getting old is a terrible thing,I completely forgot that last year I had no problem creating an account for my wife's nephew in the Philippines to apply for a visitors visa!


Its linked to the passport. You'll get an error message as attached.


----------



## aussiesteve

Skybluebrewer said:


> But a visitor visa can be applied from inside or outside of Australia whereas an offshore partner visa is not meant to be applied for from inside Australia.
> 
> So the question is regarding partner visas, for my own curiosity, and whether a 309/100 application can be made from an onshore computer without the use of a VPN when the applicant is offshore.
> 
> I know that an immi account can be created anytime from anywhere and document uploads can be done anytime from anywhere, but the actual application is what I'm curious about.
> 
> I know that in the past an applicant was onshore and tried to begin the application onshore and was going to submit it offshore, and the application would not allow them in. But if the applicant is offshore, can the application still be made onshore?
> 
> I'm sure it can be since the passport will be showing the applicant as offshore. I'm just one of those people who like confirmation for future reference.


I think you have the answer,it may not be the IP location but the physical l location of the Passport holder that is being detected.


----------



## aussiesteve

JTeam said:


> Its linked to the passport. You'll get an error message as attached.


Thanks for confirming that Jteam, it is the location of the passport holder that is the key.


----------



## Kindred

Looks like I'll be able to create an immiAccount but won't be able to upload docs. 

If i do attempt to upload , will that altogether block the immiaccount and prevent it from proceeding further even if it's the primary applicant ( my partner offshore ) who'll continue where I left off?


----------



## aussiesteve

As Jteam has confirmed the applicant must be out of the country, that is determined from their passport.
So as long as they are not in Australia it appears it is ok.


----------



## cbr2011

Since the application updates here haven’t lent much view from the cheap seats...
Another forum I frequent had a post from a Canadian whose application was recently approved
March 31 (DOL) 
Uploaded checks June 7
Approval Feb 9
Must go to AUS by April 25

Just under 11 months approved


----------



## SoftEdge

I'm a Canadian applicant for PMV 300 lodged in Canada 10th December 2017. All docs/health/Aus and Canadian checks etc uploaded. Don't believe any "red flags" in Application.

Every year I work in Australia June - Oct on a 457 work visa and based on timeframes for 300 looks like that is not an option for me in 2018 (457 visa also in process of being overhauled by Aus Gov). I believe that you can't apply for a 457 while a 300 is in process.

Are there any Canadian applicants for PMV 300 who have lodged in 2017 and received a grant? I'm assuming application reviewed in Ottawa! 

Is there any hope of getting 300 visa granted within 7 months through Ottawa so I can join my fiancé in Aus, get married and live and work there?


----------



## cbr2011

Ottawa Canada VISA Processing (Offshore)

Grant Approved::
Unknown

Applied::
McFisher - May 2017
cbr2011 - 309/100 Aug 2017
Rutts - Aug 29 2017
Person12 - Nov 13 2017
Softedge PMV 300 - Dec 10 2017
ottawasydneycouple - Dec 29 2017
Sheilae - Jan 13 2018
Fenster - Jan 30 2018
Eh? - Feb 11 2018

Would love to fill in the holes here... please copy the whole post and add your particulars or post and I shall add (sorry for not seeing everyone's details or missing any applicants - not meant to omit any one who should be listed)


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> Ottawa Canada VISA Processing (Offshore)
> 
> Grant Approved::
> Unknown
> 
> Applied::
> McFisher - May 2017
> cbr2011 - 309/100 Aug 2017
> Rutts - Aug 29 2017
> Person12 - Nov 13 2017
> Softedge PMV 300 - Dec 10 2017
> ottawasydneycouple - Dec 29 2017
> Sheilae - Jan 13 2018
> Fenster - Jan 30 2018
> Eh? - Feb 11 2018
> 
> Would love to fill in the holes here... please copy the whole post and add your particulars or post and I shall add (sorry for not seeing everyone's details or missing any applicants - not meant to omit any one who should be listed)


Feel free to add any information into this google docs file.


----------



## Fenster

Eh? said:


> Feel free to add any information into this google docs file.


Great work both. Also, call me an optimist but when it's laid out like that, the waiting times don't seem _that _bad.


----------



## Eh?

Fenster said:


> Great work both. Also, call me an optimist but when it's laid out like that, the waiting times don't seem _that _bad.


It really isn't that bad. We all want the same thing - to start our lives with our families and loved ones in Australia. The problem is, we aren't the only ones who want that. We are all within the posted processing time, so as bad as we want to get the golden email, we have some time to go.


----------



## ottawasydneycouple

Great work CBR2011, we're still waiting with no updates (and not expecting any!).

I have a question that I couldn't find an easy answer to, but it's rather consequential for when we get approved.

Once you get approval on your 309/100 application, how much time do you have to arrive in Australia? For example, my Canadian work permit gave me up to a year to enter Canada after being approved.

I saw a previous post that once approved, the applicant had to enter Australia a month or so later on their 309/100 visa - that would require some serious pre-planning. We're both happy to remain in Ottawa as long as it takes, but as a result we're extending work contracts and all that jazz. If we all of a sudden got approved and had to get to Australia in a month, it'd be a serious headache.

Does anyone have definitive information on the time allowed between approval and physical arrival in Australia?

Thanks guys, and keep your spirits up!


----------



## Bingxing

ottawasydneycouple said:


> Great work CBR2011, we're still waiting with no updates (and not expecting any!).
> 
> I have a question that I couldn't find an easy answer to, but it's rather consequential for when we get approved.
> 
> Once you get approval on your 309/100 application, how much time do you have to arrive in Australia? For example, my Canadian work permit gave me up to a year to enter Canada after being approved.
> 
> I saw a previous post that once approved, the applicant had to enter Australia a month or so later on their 309/100 visa - that would require some serious pre-planning. We're both happy to remain in Ottawa as long as it takes, but as a result we're extending work contracts and all that jazz. If we all of a sudden got approved and had to get to Australia in a month, it'd be a serious headache.
> 
> Does anyone have definitive information on the time allowed between approval and physical arrival in Australia?
> 
> Thanks guys, and keep your spirits up!


My 309 visa was granted in April 14 and I had to enter Australia by July 25. So about 3 months notice. I am not sure if it is different on different cases.


----------



## cbr2011

Np. I like how simple it is to view London’s processing times. Was waiting for enough Cdn applicants to show to get it done.
Thanks Eh for the spreadsheet too. Need to get a google acct now to log in and make edits.
We didn’t front load everything, police check for Aussie sponsor came in later but as the applicant it was front loaded.
Got my medical done today! Yay! Without prompting from a CO albeit.

Usually entry (from what I have seen and read) is based on the expiry of medical or background checks (which is a year from issue).


----------



## Eh?

If anyone is having issues with the document, let me know and I'll make changes.


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> Usually entry (from what I have seen and read) is based on the expiry of medical or background checks (which is a year from issue).


I believe you're correct. I've seen others say that as well. Whichever expires first, that is the latest you can enter by.

Makes me wish I didn't apply for my RCMP clearance in September and lodge in February haha.


----------



## cbr2011

Guilty too. I received background checks in June and applied in August. 
Don’t mind getting them reissued if need be. Glad I waited for the medical a bit though.


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> Guilty too. I received background checks in June and applied in August.
> Don't mind getting them reissued if need be. Glad I waited for the medical a bit though.


Yeah, I'm glad I waited for the medical as well. I don't mind spending $30 on redoing a police check.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ottawasydneycouple said:


> Great work CBR2011, we're still waiting with no updates (and not expecting any!).
> 
> I have a question that I couldn't find an easy answer to, but it's rather consequential for when we get approved.
> 
> Once you get approval on your 309/100 application, how much time do you have to arrive in Australia? For example, my Canadian work permit gave me up to a year to enter Canada after being approved.
> 
> I saw a previous post that once approved, the applicant had to enter Australia a month or so later on their 309/100 visa - that would require some serious pre-planning. We're both happy to remain in Ottawa as long as it takes, but as a result we're extending work contracts and all that jazz. If we all of a sudden got approved and had to get to Australia in a month, it'd be a serious headache.
> 
> Does anyone have definitive information on the time allowed between approval and physical arrival in Australia?
> 
> Thanks guys, and keep your spirits up!


Like mentioned, the first entry is based on police check or medical, the date of the first to expire.

I was granted my visa in May and had to make first entry by November, exactly 12 months from the date of my police check. My medical was done 3 months after the police check.

That being said, I'm sure it can be arranged on a case by case basis. I know for a fact someone that applied for an offshore visa who was in Oz at the time it was ready to be granted left at the beginning of this month and given until the 26th to reenter, yet I know her police check hit 12 months in January and her medical was done at the beginning of Feb. She did not have to redo either. So maybe the CO made an exception.

I know I've read of someone given 2 or 3 weeks to make first entry, talked to the CO and was given a 3 month extension on that without having to provide updated checks or medical (FYI I've only seen them ask for updated police checks in these scenarios). I've also read of someone given a short time to enter that was given the option to extend only if they provided updated police checks.

So if it were me and the police checks only take a few days to a couple weeks to acquire, I would hold off and see what the CO says. You may get lucky and they may be more accommodating than you think! Or not. Truly is luck of the draw in this game, haha.


----------



## ottawasydneycouple

*BIG NEWS*

Guys, we got a call from our case officer this afternoon (23/2/18). We are *'approved in principle*' pending a re-upload of our marriage certificate. We had a long chat with our CO, she told my wife (applicant) she can enter Australia before her RCMP check expires, which is December this year. She's coming in April for a family holiday, so her 309 visa will start then.

So - that was just shy of 2 months since we submitted our application- what the hell is going on?!

We're more shocked than happy, considering how much we were bracing ourselves for a long wait, and the fact there are people here much further in the cue than us. We have no idea why we were processed so quickly, but we are speaking to the CO again on Monday and will ask on behalf of the board.

Finally, the CO has informed us that we aren't eligible for the 100 visa from day one - despite being together for over 3 years and married for two. According to the CO, you have to be legally married for 3 years to qualify. This is in contradiction to the language on the home affairs website, which clearly states you need to be in a 'long term relationship' for three years, not married or otherwise. We framed our application around this language in the hopes of being 100 visa eligible from day one.

We will be raising this issue on Monday, as we feel the language on the website is unclear (or straight up wrong) and we're hoping our CO has made a mistake.

I'll keep everyone posted with how we go next week, apparently after we re-upload our one document we're good to go.

I'm available for any application questions to further support you this group. Quick recap - we pre-loaded everything and did our medicals within 2 weeks of submitting our initial app on IMMI.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Congrats! We do occasionally see grants within 2-3 months, more so recently. Married for 3 years would qualify you but so does being de facto for part of that time. Did you supply sufficient evidence for that entire 3 year period and for the length of your relationship? If your evidence was lacking for that year before you married, that could be a reason.

Have a look through the forum. Someone provided sufficient evidence and only got the 309, so they made a case of it and got the 100 grant as well. Not sure who they contacted though.


----------



## ottawasydneycouple

Yep, we framed our application around strong evidence of a de facto relationship over the last five+ years, we'll be petitioning our CO on Monday by citing the exact language on the home affairs website. We'd also be happy to arrange stat decs/more evidence but we provided way too much as it is.

Great to hear they can be open to a change of status based on conversations with the CO.

Thanks!


----------



## cbr2011

Oh em gee!!!
I am in shock for ya’s!
Cannot believe the turn around for you but SO happy that we are seeing some Ottawa movement here. Hopefully we will start to see more approvals as we approach spring.
Exciting times... what’s your game plan to get your move on?


----------



## cbr2011

ottawasydneycouple said:


> *BIG NEWS*
> 
> Guys, we got a call from our case officer this afternoon (23/2/18). We are *'approved in principle*' pending a re-upload of our marriage certificate. We had a long chat with our CO, she told my wife (applicant) she can enter Australia before her RCMP check expires, which is December this year. She's coming in April for a family holiday, so her 309 visa will start then.
> 
> So - that was just shy of 2 months since we submitted our application- what the hell is going on?!
> 
> We're more shocked than happy, considering how much we were bracing ourselves for a long wait, and the fact there are people here much further in the cue than us. We have no idea why we were processed so quickly, but we are speaking to the CO again on Monday and will ask on behalf of the board.
> 
> Finally, the CO has informed us that we aren't eligible for the 100 visa from day one - despite being together for over 3 years and married for two. According to the CO, you have to be legally married for 3 years to qualify. This is in contradiction to the language on the home affairs website, which clearly states you need to be in a 'long term relationship' for three years, not married or otherwise. We framed our application around this language in the hopes of being 100 visa eligible from day one.
> 
> We will be raising this issue on Monday, as we feel the language on the website is unclear (or straight up wrong) and we're hoping our CO has made a mistake.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted with how we go next week, apparently after we re-upload our one document we're good to go.
> 
> I'm available for any application questions to further support you this group. Quick recap - we pre-loaded everything and did our medicals within 2 weeks of submitting our initial app on IMMI.


Did you have a PMV application then or 309? Sorry I missed understanding this piece for your situation. I am still trying to fully learn the different pathways for applying. We were strictly 309/100 elg as we have been together for ages.
Was curious about what you supplied for evidence of relationship and what you noted for breakdown of household duties. I struggled with this because we literally share most everything except for one or two that are specific. I also had this element of feeling a bit silly trying to defend our relationship because until I had actually needed to submit it on paper, I had never really thought of who does what. It just gets done! lol

Over the moon for you guys as I mentioned. Won't hide it... I squealed when I saw your post! lol


----------



## ottawasydneycouple

We applied for 309/100 as a default pathway - they then assess you for 100 based on your circumstances. We're going to call our CO Monday and outline the language on the website as well as our situation (been living together for over 4 years, married for nearly 2) and hope for a bump to 100 on day one.

As for evidence of relationship, we included in our attachments:

- all text messages between us from 2013- now
- all emails between us from 2013-now
- seperate albums of photos together over the years, including wedding, holiday, daily life/taken by others.
- wedding cards/mail addressed to both of us
-joint bank account that shows the same home address
-we used an app for expenses/money management so were able to export spreadsheets of shared costs over the last few years

Sharing household duties:

-two seperate statements on our everyday life together.

We're pretty happy, just still in shock it was so quick! Will let you all know how it goes after our chat next week.


----------



## JTeam

ottawasydneycouple said:


> *BIG NEWS*
> 
> Finally, the CO has informed us that we aren't eligible for the 100 visa from day one - despite being together for over 3 years and married for two. According to the CO, you have to be legally married for 3 years to qualify. This is in contradiction to the language on the home affairs website, which clearly states you need to be in a 'long term relationship' for three years, not married or otherwise. We framed our application around this language in the hopes of being 100 visa eligible from day one.
> 
> We will be raising this issue on Monday, as we feel the language on the website is unclear (or straight up wrong) and we're hoping our CO has made a mistake.
> 
> please do advise on this as this is clearly a major contradiction and my sense is immiaccount isn't set up to allow back dating application date to match agreed relationship start date, so the line is probably more a throw away than solid... id' be querying the legal standing and for this to be shown in the Act... see attached


----------



## Fenster

ottawasydneycouple said:


> *BIG NEWS*
> 
> Guys, we got a call from our case officer this afternoon (23/2/18). We are *'approved in principle*' pending a re-upload of our marriage certificate. We had a long chat with our CO, she told my wife (applicant) she can enter Australia before her RCMP check expires, which is December this year. She's coming in April for a family holiday, so her 309 visa will start then.
> 
> So - that was just shy of 2 months since we submitted our application- what the hell is going on?!
> 
> We're more shocked than happy, considering how much we were bracing ourselves for a long wait, and the fact there are people here much further in the cue than us. We have no idea why we were processed so quickly, but we are speaking to the CO again on Monday and will ask on behalf of the board.
> 
> Finally, the CO has informed us that we aren't eligible for the 100 visa from day one - despite being together for over 3 years and married for two. According to the CO, you have to be legally married for 3 years to qualify. This is in contradiction to the language on the home affairs website, which clearly states you need to be in a 'long term relationship' for three years, not married or otherwise. We framed our application around this language in the hopes of being 100 visa eligible from day one.
> 
> We will be raising this issue on Monday, as we feel the language on the website is unclear (or straight up wrong) and we're hoping our CO has made a mistake.
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted with how we go next week, apparently after we re-upload our one document we're good to go.
> 
> I'm available for any application questions to further support you this group. Quick recap - we pre-loaded everything and did our medicals within 2 weeks of submitting our initial app on IMMI.


Hey mate, that's absolutely fantastic news!!!! Delighted for you both!!!!


----------



## cbr2011

ottawasydneycouple said:


> We applied for 309/100 as a default pathway - they then assess you for 100 based on your circumstances. We're going to call our CO Monday and outline the language on the website as well as our situation (been living together for over 4 years, married for nearly 2) and hope for a bump to 100 on day one.
> 
> As for evidence of relationship, we included in our attachments:
> 
> - all text messages between us from 2013- now
> - all emails between us from 2013-now
> - seperate albums of photos together over the years, including wedding, holiday, daily life/taken by others.
> - wedding cards/mail addressed to both of us
> -joint bank account that shows the same home address
> -we used an app for expenses/money management so were able to export spreadsheets of shared costs over the last few years
> 
> Sharing household duties:
> 
> -two seperate statements on our everyday life together.
> 
> We're pretty happy, just still in shock it was so quick! Will let you all know how it goes after our chat next week.


Will be sure to update our list on the day you get the final approval


----------



## Eh?

Fuckin eh. That's great new guys! Stoked for you.

Our application is laid out damn near to yours, so fingers crossed!


----------



## JTeam

There is a legal precedent that covers this
(QUOTE=ottawasydneycouple;1820066]*BIG NEWS*

Guys, we got a call from our case officer this afternoon (23/2/18). We are *'approved in principle*' pending a re-upload of our marriage certificate. We had a long chat with our CO, she told my wife (applicant) she can enter Australia before her RCMP check expires, which is December this year. She's coming in April for a family holiday, so her 309 visa will start then.

So - that was just shy of 2 months since we submitted our application- what the hell is going on?!

We're more shocked than happy, considering how much we were bracing ourselves for a long wait, and the fact there are people here much further in the cue than us. We have no idea why we were processed so quickly, but we are speaking to the CO again on Monday and will ask on behalf of the board.

Finally, the CO has informed us that we aren't eligible for the 100 visa from day one - despite being together for over 3 years and married for two. According to the CO, you have to be legally married for 3 years to qualify. This is in contradiction to the language on the home affairs website, which clearly states you need to be in a 'long term relationship' for three years, not married or otherwise. We framed our application around this language in the hopes of being 100 visa eligible from day one.

We will be raising this issue on Monday, as we feel the language on the website is unclear (or straight up wrong) and we're hoping our CO has made a mistake.

I'll keep everyone posted with how we go next week, apparently after we re-upload our one document we're good to go.

I'm available for any application questions to further support you this group. Quick recap - we pre-loaded everything and did our medicals within 2 weeks of submitting our initial app on IMMI.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eh?

We just received this.

"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue."

Not sure if that's anything more than status quo, but it's nice to see something.


----------



## cbr2011

Eh? said:


> We just received this.
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue."
> 
> Not sure if that's anything more than status quo, but it's nice to see something.


Yay!
Any progress feels good. All your Canada geese are lined up lol
Hope you guys get a quick turn around Eh.


----------



## Fenster

Eh? said:


> We just received this.
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue."
> 
> Not sure if that's anything more than status quo, but it's nice to see something.


Nice to see movement. Was that emailed to you or was it just listed in your immi account?


----------



## Fenster

Question for the group, do you always get emailed from the DIPB with regards to their requests for more info. The reason I ask is that I've noticed a section within my immi account that says "view health assessment". I don't recall seeing it there before (maybe I missed it). Is this a request for me to get my medicals done or is it just standard practice? I never received an email or anything like that.


----------



## cbr2011

Fenster said:


> Question for the group, do you always get emailed from the DIPB with regards to their requests for more info. The reason I ask is that I've noticed a section within my immi account that says "view health assessment". I don't recall seeing it there before (maybe I missed it). Is this a request for me to get my medicals done or is it just standard practice? I never received an email or anything like that.


Yes it's been there the whole time.
You can go anytime but remember it expires after a year from completion. We went almost 7 months in but others have done it from the word go... personal preference is all imo.


----------



## Eh?

I did mine about a week after we had submitted all our documents. It took about 4 business days for it to be completed and uploaded to immi. 

We might have to do it and our police checks again, but we knew the risk, figured it to be worth it.


----------



## Eh?

Fenster said:


> Question for the group, do you always get emailed from the DIPB with regards to their requests for more info. The reason I ask is that I've noticed a section within my immi account that says "view health assessment". I don't recall seeing it there before (maybe I missed it). Is this a request for me to get my medicals done or is it just standard practice? I never received an email or anything like that.


Like CBR2011 said, it's always been there. There is a step you have to go through to consent to the medical. As I said, we chose to do it up front, knowing full well we could go the whole year without any movement on our file and have to redo it.


----------



## Eh?

56 days for OttawaSydneyCouple. 

Congrats guys! Nice to see some movement for the Canadians.


----------



## ottawasydneycouple

Hey guys, an update - our case was finalised today with a 309 grant! Obviously this is great news considering the 56 day turn around, but we were hoping for the 100 visa, as we met the requirements according to homeaffairs.gov.au

We had a case for 100 eligibility ready, but weren't able to reach our CO today, despite calling the number (we were redirected to the Australian high commission). We will be lodging a written complaint this week, and I might visit my local MP now that we're both in the system. More likely than not nothing will happen, but we figure its worth a shot. The language is completely unclear and they shouldn't wave the possibility of a simultaneous 100 grant in front of applicants if its not possible.  

We both want to thank everyone in this thread for the info its provided. We were able to do our application without any lawyers in part due to the massive resource that is this forum. I'll check this thread intermittently and try to answer any questions that come up. I'm sure that you guys will see movement on your apps very soon.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ottawasydneycouple said:


> Hey guys, an update - our case was finalised today with a 309 grant! Obviously this is great news considering the 56 day turn around, but we were hoping for the 100 visa, as we met the requirements according to homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> We had a case for 100 eligibility ready, but weren't able to reach our CO today, despite calling the number (we were redirected to the Australian high commission). We will be lodging a written complaint this week, and I might visit my local MP now that we're both in the system. More likely than not nothing will happen, but we figure its worth a shot. The language is completely unclear and they shouldn't wave the possibility of a simultaneous 100 grant in front of applicants if its not possible.
> 
> We both want to thank everyone in this thread for the info its provided. We were able to do our application without any lawyers in part due to the massive resource that is this forum. I'll check this thread intermittently and try to answer any questions that come up. I'm sure that you guys will see movement on your apps very soon.
> 
> Cheers guys!


You'd be surprised. Someone on here was in the same boat and after making formal complaints, the case was looked at again and the PR granted.

Good luck.


----------



## cbr2011

Ottawa Canada VISA Processing (Offshore)

Grant Approved::
ottawasydneycouple - 309, Feb 26 2018, 2 months

Applied::
McFisher - May 2017
cbr2011 - 309/100 Aug 2017
Rutts - Aug 29 2017
Person12 - Nov 13 2017
Softedge PMV 300 - Dec 10 2017
ottawasydneycouple - Dec 29 2017
Sheilae - Jan 13 2018
Fenster - Jan 30 2018
Eh? - Feb 11 2018


----------



## cbr2011

ottawasydneycouple said:


> Hey guys, an update - our case was finalised today with a 309 grant! Obviously this is great news considering the 56 day turn around, but we were hoping for the 100 visa, as we met the requirements according to homeaffairs.gov.au
> 
> We had a case for 100 eligibility ready, but weren't able to reach our CO today, despite calling the number (we were redirected to the Australian high commission). We will be lodging a written complaint this week, and I might visit my local MP now that we're both in the system. More likely than not nothing will happen, but we figure its worth a shot. The language is completely unclear and they shouldn't wave the possibility of a simultaneous 100 grant in front of applicants if its not possible.
> 
> We both want to thank everyone in this thread for the info its provided. We were able to do our application without any lawyers in part due to the massive resource that is this forum. I'll check this thread intermittently and try to answer any questions that come up. I'm sure that you guys will see movement on your apps very soon.
> 
> Cheers guys!


Over the bloody moon for you, I tell ya! Congratulations guys


----------



## sheilae

Hey all, a little update for Ottawa processing! I applied for my 300 on Jan 13-ish and got an email today asking for the rest of my police clearances (Italian and AFP!). A bit shocked to hear anything out of Ottawa in only 6 weeks!


----------



## cbr2011

sheilae said:


> Hey all, a little update for Ottawa processing! I applied for my 300 on Jan 13-ish and got an email today asking for the rest of my police clearances (Italian and AFP!). A bit shocked to hear anything out of Ottawa in only 6 weeks!


Eek! That is great news!
How long did they give you to reply?


----------



## cegor

New here to this forum. 

Hubby (Canadian/Australian) and me (Canadian)

lodged visa 309/100 Nov 7, 2017
medicals done Feb 9, 2018
no police check as of yet since getting conflicting info from Calgary Police (more on this later)

no CO assigned as of yet.

been married 15 + years...so I assume I will get granted the 100 shortly after the 309...I hope! 

A bit of info for all of us waiting.....for the Ottawa office to process

I went to get my medicals and was told that the heaviest season for them regarding Australian visas is Aug-Nov and Feb-May as the doctor tends to see lots of students who are in the medical field and would like to do the year abroad or the fact that Australia is recruiting med students....therefore I guess the Ottawa office gets jammed with more applications to process not just the partner visas.....yes I know...that bit of info deflated me a bit....

I read on another forum that files are being farmed out to other consulates/embassies in order to process the backlog....a guy from the UK was being asked to submit further docs by a CO in Iran.....he queried the forum to find out if legit....he ended up getting his grant in under 4 months....yes....doesn't help us here in the Canada area....seems unfair the UK office is processing faster than elsewhere...

as far as the police check I know I have to do the finger prints....but the Calgary Police detachment I went to told me they have outsourced that part and I don't know where to go

now hubby has lived all his life in Canada and we read he has to do an Australian police check based on the visa requirements....however for those in our similar situation....the embassy told hubby he will only be required to do his Canadian police check as they need to check if he has had a criminal record the last 10 years....so getting conflicting info on the 12 months of last residency seems not accurate based on what the guy at the embassy told my husband (from the horse's mouth)


----------



## Eh?

cegor said:


> been married 15 + years...so I assume I will get granted the 100 shortly after the 309...I hope!


Not to sound negative. But never assume anything when it comes to this. There's a couple who just had a visa approved (in 56 days) out of Ottawa and they more than met the criteria (from what I understand) for being granted the 100 straight away but weren't.



> I read on another forum that files are being farmed out to other consulates/embassies in order to process the backlog....a guy from the UK was being asked to submit further docs by a CO in Iran.....he queried the forum to find out if legit....he ended up getting his grant in under 4 months....yes....doesn't help us here in the Canada area....seems unfair the UK office is processing faster than elsewhere...


It's not about what's fair. If one location is processing them faster it's likely because they have more resources available to them. It could be as simple as that.



> as far as the police check I know I have to do the finger prints....but the Calgary Police detachment I went to told me they have outsourced that part and I don't know where to go


I had a similar problem when we did ours. I called our local RCMP detachment and they informed me that they cannot do them for the purposes of immigration unless they're requested to. I was informed that they are outsourced to accredited fingerprint company's. You can find more information on that here. My fiancee and I went to an accredited company, they took our fingerprints and sent them to the RCMP in Ottawa. 5 business days later we had them back in the mail. In that link you can look for company's close to you.


----------



## Eh?

Spreadsheet updated with OttawaSydneyCouple's grant date and Sheilae's contact from a CO for more information.


----------



## cbr2011

Welcome Cegor! Thank you so much for all the information. I love reading about different experiences when it comes to this process. Somewhere between the lines is the truth! lol
Adding you to our list... Hope your grant is approved soon 

Ottawa Canada VISA Processing (Offshore)

Grant Approved::
ottawasydneycouple - 309, Feb 26 2018, 2 months

Applied::
McFisher - May 2017
cbr2011 - 309/100 Aug 2017
Rutts - Aug 29 2017
cegor - 309/100 Nov 7 2017
Person12 - Nov 13 2017
Softedge PMV 300 - Dec 10 2017
ottawasydneycouple - Dec 29 2017
Sheilae - Jan 13 2018
Fenster - Jan 30 2018
Eh? - Feb 11 2018


----------



## cbr2011

cegor - we also have been together more than 15 years and same - hoping for an instant 100
I did my RCMP and AFP check in early summer, and my hub (aussie) did his RCMP mid-summer and then his AFP in November - A bit scattered but we were trying to hold off to hear from a CO or be at least under a year from approval to do the AFP, if that makes sense

Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to timelines - I am now convinced my application is in the Ottawa stack. Kind of wish it was in Iran somewhere as the turn around might have been quicker! LOL


----------



## cegor

Eh? said:


> Not to sound negative. But never assume anything when it comes to this. There's a couple who just had a visa approved (in 56 days) out of Ottawa and they more than met the criteria (from what I understand) for being granted the 100 straight away but weren't. quote=Eh?]
> 
> We requested to be considered for the 100 upon applying for the 309 as we read in another forum to never leave that part out as the onus is on us per se
> 
> thanks for the link. will check it out


----------



## cegor

question for those who have lodged their 309.....

is your sponsor with you offshore? or is your sponsor in Australia and you are offshore?

I wonder if the processing of the file is faster if your sponsor is already in Australia....just pondering on this....

We are both in Canada....planning a holiday trip next month to check out where we want to move....he has extended family in Australia....but we don't want to impose so we are trying to do this on our own....

just wondering if the fact that he is not in Australia already working has influence in the decision making....

I know I'm over thinking this whole thing.....


----------



## Eh?

cegor said:


> question for those who have lodged their 309.....
> 
> is your sponsor with you offshore? or is your sponsor in Australia and you are offshore?
> 
> I wonder if the processing of the file is faster if your sponsor is already in Australia....just pondering on this....
> 
> We are both in Canada....planning a holiday trip next month to check out where we want to move....he has extended family in Australia....but we don't want to impose so we are trying to do this on our own....
> 
> just wondering if the fact that he is not in Australia already working has influence in the decision making....
> 
> I know I'm over thinking this whole thing.....


You are probably overthinking and that's OK. We've all been there or are still there at this moment. It happens and there's not much you can do about that. Just ride the wave and gear up for the long haul.

My fiancee is in Canada with me, she's been here for nearly two years now. I honestly couldn't answer whether your spouse being with you in Canada or away in Australia has any effect on the processing time, positive or negative. It's not something I've ever given any thought to.


----------



## JTeam

As to whether your spouse being with you offshore or living in Australia has any effect on the processing time, it makes the application less complicated and easier to process. 

But it does make an enormous difference for those who are not able to live together while the application is decided. 

The waiting room is all the more silent for us. Count your blessings.


----------



## cbr2011

Cegor - A couple of notables... You have to tread delicately now to travel to Australia. (If you weren't aware)
You will need to get a separate application in for a tourist visa and notify them of your intent to travel.
Some folks get refused for these.
I was planning on flying over for similar reasons - meet with an agent, research some neighbourhoods etc but I must get approval to do so first. Game changer once we have a partner Visa at play.
Where abouts are you looking to settle there?


----------



## cegor

cbr2011 said:


> Cegor - A couple of notables... You have to tread delicately now to travel to Australia. (If you weren't aware)
> You will need to get a separate application in for a tourist visa and notify them of your intent to travel.
> Some folks get refused for these.
> I was planning on flying over for similar reasons - meet with an agent, research some neighbourhoods etc but I must get approval to do so first. Game changer once we have a partner Visa at play.
> Where abouts are you looking to settle there?


hubby contacted Ottawa and was told to submit a letter indicating the dates and flights for our 10 day vacation next month. I then applied for my ETA online and was granted the temp visa. He was told even with no CO assigned so long as we cover our tracks of us going and coming back we would be fine. We did all that before booking the flights.

we submitted a word document with the info. That was it!

We intend on moving to Brisbane....the majority of his relatives are in Brisbane. But we will go to Sydney also to check it out and talk to head hunters etc.

what about you?


----------



## cbr2011

cegor said:


> hubby contacted Ottawa and was told to submit a letter indicating the dates and flights for our 10 day vacation next month. I then applied for my ETA online and was granted the temp visa. He was told even with no CO assigned so long as we cover our tracks of us going and coming back we would be fine. We did all that before booking the flights.
> 
> we submitted a word document with the info. That was it!
> 
> We intend on moving to Brisbane....the majority of his relatives are in Brisbane. But we will go to Sydney also to check it out and talk to head hunters etc.
> 
> what about you?


Same actually 
Hubby's family is from there. I thought it was the 600 series tourist visa that needed to be applied for not the ETA - Unless its the same thing and I just haven't gotten that far to investigate it.
My trip is booked for late spring and I did update them to advise of intended travel but I don't anticipate the grant will be ready. With children heading into the school system I feel due diligence to properly investigate ahead of migrating if you kwim


----------



## cegor

cbr2011 said:


> Same actually
> Hubby's family is from there. I thought it was the 600 series tourist visa that needed to be applied for not the ETA - Unless its the same thing and I just haven't gotten that far to investigate it.
> My trip is booked for late spring and I did update them to advise of intended travel but I don't anticipate the grant will be ready. With children heading into the school system I feel due diligence to properly investigate ahead of migrating if you kwim


is your hubby in Canada or Australia?

when hubby contacted Ottawa he was told for me to apply for the ETA so not sure what the # series for the visa it is....the ETA was approved on the spot with no issues

we have no kids so we don't have to worry about that 

our main reason for going next month is our due diligence in that my husband though Australian has never lived in Australia.....so we worry about not being able to find employment....

he also inquired about his police check being that the sponsor is not required to submit one.....he was told that since he has never lived in Australia there would be no Australian police check.....however he will need a Canadian one....

I want to get everything front loaded....being that the clock starts ticking as soon as you submit either the medicals or the police checks for that 12 month expiry date.....

the way I see it I better have the visa come Feb 2019 as that is when I did my medicals


----------



## Eh?

Cegor,

I've added you to the excel workbook that we have going right now. Feel free to add or update your details.


----------



## sheilae

cbr2011 said:


> Eek! That is great news!
> How long did they give you to reply?


Yeah! So I have 14 days to respond (not sure if that's the new normal?) I'll hopefully have my AFP check done (I'm going to apply this weekend/whenever I get new proof of address for my place here in NZ), and then it'll just be waiting for my Italian ones!


----------



## cbr2011

Well... was so hoping to have come here with a great big ‘Grant approved’ but we have hit a snag. 
Turns out my hubby’s Aussie Passport isn’t enough proof he is an Aussie.
The grant will come but we have some work to do to fetch paperwork from his citizenship there from when he was a toddler. We now have 13 days to satisfy this - I might have to ask for an extension.


----------



## cegor

cbr2011 said:


> Well... was so hoping to have come here with a great big 'Grant approved' but we have hit a snag.
> Turns out my hubby's Aussie Passport isn't enough proof he is an Aussie.
> The grant will come but we have some work to do to fetch paperwork from his citizenship there from when he was a toddler. We now have 13 days to satisfy this - I might have to ask for an extension.


are you able to get his birth certificate from Australia?


----------



## cbr2011

cegor said:


> cbr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... was so hoping to have come here with a great big 'Grant approved' but we have hit a snag.
> Turns out my hubby's Aussie Passport isn't enough proof he is an Aussie.
> The grant will come but we have hsome work to do to fetch paperwork from his citizenship there from when he was a toddler. We now have 13 days to satisfy this - I might have to ask for an extension.
> 
> 
> 
> are you able to get his birth certificate from Australia?
Click to expand...

 he is a naturalized Citizen - I need to chat with his family next


----------



## cbr2011

cbr2011 said:


> cegor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... was so hoping to have come here with a great big 'Grant approved' but we have hit a snag.
> Turns out my hubby's Aussie Passport isn't enough proof he is an Aussie.
> The grant will come but we have hsome work to do to fetch paperwork from his citizenship there from when he was a toddler. We now have 13 days to satisfy this - I might have to ask for an extension.
> 
> 
> 
> are you able to get his birth certificate from Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is a naturalized Citizen - I need to chat with his family next
Click to expand...

 It's all settled - got what we needed from back home. Assessment in progress it is.


----------



## McFisher

You can add me to the list. Finally got contact today. Just need to upload our marriage certificate. We had uploaded our marriage registration but apparently that doesn’t prove we are actually married. Go figure!


----------



## cbr2011

McFisher said:


> You can add me to the list. Finally got contact today. Just need to upload our marriage certificate. We had uploaded our marriage registration but apparently that doesn?t prove we are actually married. Go figure!


 Really?! Ha ha!
I have been thinking of you McFisher - finally hey?! Fantastic news!!!!! 
Ottawasydneycouple got us going - did you tell em there is a bunch of Canadians gathering peacefully on a wee forum waiting for the word?! lol


----------



## cbr2011

McFisher said:


> You can add me to the list. Finally got contact today. Just need to upload our marriage certificate. We had uploaded our marriage registration but apparently that doesn?t prove we are actually married. Go figure!


 how did you go mcFisher? Did you get your certificate uploaded also?
What timeline did they offer for arriving there to get the visa finalised? Happy your process is also almost over. You have been in queue since last spring yeah?


----------



## McFisher

Yup everything uploaded. Now I wait again. I have no idea why mine is taking so long. Met in aus when I was there on a 457. Been married 6.5 years so should be pretty straightforward I thought. Moment I get the visa I’m on a plane though. Husbands been there since August and he’s been back once and I’ve been down three times. This is getting pricey!


----------



## cbr2011

Just bringing the list ahead...

Won’t be long folks... we are 7 months today! 

Ottawa Canada VISA Processing (Offshore)

Grant Approved::
ottawasydneycouple - 309, Feb 26 2018, 2 months

Applied::
McFisher - May 2017
cbr2011 - 309/100 Aug 2017
Rutts - Aug 29 2017
cegor - 309/100 Nov 7 2017
Person12 - Nov 13 2017
Softedge PMV 300 - Dec 10 2017
ottawasydneycouple - Dec 29 2017
Sheilae - Jan 13 2018
Fenster - Jan 30 2018
Eh? - Feb 11 2018


----------



## cegor

Heads up to those that need their police clearance check done in the Calgary area....

went to the Commissionaries as this is the place the RCMP uses for finger prints

make sure you book an apt as I went this morning only to be told that due to the high volume of checks they're processing they are booking apts and do not take walk ins.... 

I kindly told the lady that I wished there was some sort of information on their website as I drove there for nothing in this stormy blizzard (not really but it is snowing lots ) and since I had the day off I wanted to get this done and over with.....she was not very helpful either....so I booked the apt for next week 

so make sure you make an apt

*sigh


----------



## Eh?

cegor said:


> Heads up to those that need their police clearance check done in the Calgary area....
> 
> went to the Commissionaries as this is the place the RCMP uses for finger prints
> 
> make sure you book an apt as I went this morning only to be told that due to the high volume of checks they're processing they are booking apts and do not take walk ins....
> 
> I kindly told the lady that I wished there was some sort of information on their website as I drove there for nothing in this stormy blizzard (not really but it is snowing lots ) and since I had the day off I wanted to get this done and over with.....she was not very helpful either....so I booked the apt for next week
> 
> so make sure you make an apt
> 
> *sigh


Is there anything else in the area?

I found 3 in Calgary, or in the surrounding areas. Just be glad you don't have to go to Lethbridge.


----------



## cegor

Eh? said:


> Is there anything else in the area?
> 
> I found 3 in Calgary, or in the surrounding areas. Just be glad you don't have to go to Lethbridge.




thank you so much for the info. I thought the Commissionaires was the only place for the Calgary area. I checked online and managed to get an apt from one of the other two that happen to be open on Saturdays


----------



## Eh?

cegor said:


> thank you so much for the info. I thought the Commissionaires was the only place for the Calgary area. I checked online and managed to get an apt from one of the other two that happen to be open on Saturdays


Perfect.

There was a few, I just couldn't link the screen shot I took for whatever reason.


----------



## JJArchie

Hi, new user here and first post! 

Hoping to get some info/direction, this seems like a good place to start! I've been searching the forums a bit but can't seem to find anything..

My wife and I are looking at the 309 subclass Partner Visa to get myself over to Australia by sometime next year. She will be my sponsor and she is an Australian citizen. 

I noticed on the Department of Home Affairs website that it says the sponsor has to provide proof they "usually live in Australia" but we have been living together in Calgary for over the last 5 years. How does this affect our application? From my research so far this is the only way we would be able to obtain Australian PR for myself, is it not?

Any help or direction with this would be greatly appreciated. Even just something to let us know we are on the right track with the 309 would be huge!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Savage_Flame

JJArchie said:


> Hi, new user here and first post!
> 
> Hoping to get some info/direction, this seems like a good place to start! I've been searching the forums a bit but can't seem to find anything..
> 
> My wife and I are looking at the 309 subclass Partner Visa to get myself over to Australia by sometime next year. She will be my sponsor and she is an Australian citizen.
> 
> I noticed on the Department of Home Affairs website that it says the sponsor has to provide proof they "usually live in Australia" but we have been living together in Calgary for over the last 5 years. How does this affect our application? From my research so far this is the only way we would be able to obtain Australian PR for myself, is it not?
> 
> Any help or direction with this would be greatly appreciated. Even just something to let us know we are on the right track with the 309 would be huge!
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Happy to be corrected, but pretty sure if the sponsor is an Australian citizen, it should not matter where they live at time of application. PR holders who are sponsoring may be a different story.

I am the sponsor (Australian citizen) of my fiance whos from Germany. I lived overseas and in Canada for the last 3 years (also at time of application), and my partners visa was granted with no issues.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

JJArchie said:


> Hi, new user here and first post!
> 
> Hoping to get some info/direction, this seems like a good place to start! I've been searching the forums a bit but can't seem to find anything..
> 
> My wife and I are looking at the 309 subclass Partner Visa to get myself over to Australia by sometime next year. She will be my sponsor and she is an Australian citizen.
> 
> I noticed on the Department of Home Affairs website that it says the sponsor has to provide proof they "usually live in Australia" but we have been living together in Calgary for over the last 5 years. How does this affect our application? From my research so far this is the only way we would be able to obtain Australian PR for myself, is it not?
> 
> Any help or direction with this would be greatly appreciated. Even just something to let us know we are on the right track with the 309 would be huge!
> 
> Thanks for reading.


That requirement is for permanent residents. As an Aussie citizen, she doesn't need to worry about it. I would still show my intent to live together in Australia in the future, if I were you. Even if it's as simple as discussing in the personal statements the reason for moving to Australia.

Depending on your occupation, you can look at skilled work visas. They are cheaper and faster to get PR versus partner visa route. I don't know much about those though but a good place to start is researching the eligible occupations.

If you go partner visa route, be sure to mention you want to be considered for long term relationship. It allows you to skip the 2 year waiting period for PR and get the 100 assessed and granted when the 309 is assessed and granted.


----------



## Eh?

Anyone have some goods new on their application?


----------



## cegor

Eh? said:


> Anyone have some goods new on their application?


nothing at my end.

Application status "received" has not changed. We lodged Nov 7, 2017 and I noticed after they did their fix last week when I log into my account it says "last update Nov 17, 2017" when we haven't updated a thing....except for letting them know I will be traveling to Australia in a couple of weeks for a short vacation. But that was done last week in Feb 2018.

I did my medicals and they seem to have received that.

I'm not expecting any news any time soon 

that said I did my police check and waiting to get it in the mail in order to upload it.

Hope someone else gets the good news soon


----------



## cbr2011

Grant Approved!!! 

RCMP - June 17
AFP - June 17
Applied - Aug 2 2017
Request for medical and proof of sponsor citizenship Feb 28 2018
Uploaded info requested - March 1 
100 Grant - March 7 
IED - June 2018 

It felt like crickets chirping for ages but alas we made it!
Floored tbh and very grateful.
Cannot day enough good things about this forum - the people here make it and the contributions by all are immensely helpful.


----------



## cbr2011

Grant Approved::
cbr2011 - 100, Mar 7 2018, 7 months(ish)
ottawasydneycouple - 309, Feb 26 2018, 2 months

Applied::
McFisher - May 2017
cbr2011 - 309/100 Aug 2017
Rutts - Aug 29 2017
cegor - 309/100 Nov 7 2017
Person12 - Nov 13 2017
Softedge PMV 300 - Dec 10 2017
ottawasydneycouple - Dec 29 2017
Sheilae - Jan 13 2018
Fenster - Jan 30 2018
Eh? - Feb 11 2018


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> Grant Approved!!!
> 
> RCMP - June 17
> AFP - June 17
> Applied - Aug 2 2017
> Request for medical and proof of sponsor citizenship Feb 28 2018
> Uploaded info requested - March 1
> 100 Grant - March 7
> IED - June 2018
> 
> It felt like crickets chirping for ages but alas we made it!
> Floored tbh and very grateful.
> Cannot day enough good things about this forum - the people here make it and the contributions by all are immensely helpful.


100 grant to top it off!


----------



## cbr2011

Eh? said:


> cbr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grant Approved!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RCMP - June 17
> AFP - June 17
> Applied - Aug 2 2017
> Request for medical and proof of sponsor citizenship Feb 28 2018
> Uploaded info requested - March 1
> 100 Grant - March 7
> IED - June 2018
> 
> It felt like crickets chirping for ages but alas we made it!
> Floored tbh and very grateful.
> Cannot day enough good things about this forum - the people here make it and the contributions by all are immensely helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 grant to top it off!
Click to expand...

Yes! So relieved at that. Don't like to take it for granted that's for sure.


----------



## cegor

Ottawa is smoking hot! 

my immi account has now changed to "initial assessment"

have been requested to supply my police check and have been given 14 days to reply...

how excited!!!

I did my police check Mar 3....so I'm waiting to get it in the mail

question for those that got their police check done....how long did you wait to get it in the mail?

that 14 days deadline is freaking me out!!!!! being that hubby and I are scheduled to go to Australia Mar 22 for a holiday.....


----------



## Eh?

cegor said:


> Ottawa is smoking hot!
> 
> my immi account has now changed to "initial assessment"
> 
> have been requested to supply my police check and have been given 14 days to reply...
> 
> how excited!!!
> 
> I did my police check Mar 3....so I'm waiting to get it in the mail
> 
> question for those that got their police check done....how long did you wait to get it in the mail?
> 
> that 14 days deadline is freaking me out!!!!! being that hubby and I are scheduled to go to Australia Mar 22 for a holiday.....


You can let the department know you've gone to have the police check done and are waiting for it to arrive.

In the lower mainland we went on a Saturday and had it by the following Friday.


----------



## SoftEdge

Grant Approved

Applied 10 Dec 2017
Approved 9 March 2018 (by email ... no other contact or request for more info)

Extremely happy and relieved


----------



## SoftEdge

Oh and it was a 300 Prospective Marriage Visa


----------



## sheilae

SoftEdge said:


> Oh and it was a 300 Prospective Marriage Visa


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Fenster

Great news and congrats to everyone who's received some movement on their cases. Delighted to see progress!!!!


----------



## Kindred

Hi again everyone,

Just another quick question on filling in the online application for 309.

Is it a must to answer' yes' and detail every past relationships of applicant and sponsor even if no marriage took place or not even had been in de facto relationship with those exs?

That's the final point I need to be clarified on before I click the submit button.

Hope someone can give an advice.

Thanks again!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Kindred said:


> Hi again everyone,
> 
> Just another quick question on filling in the online application for 309.
> 
> Is it a must to answer' yes' and detail every past relationships of applicant and sponsor even if no marriage took place or not even had been in de facto relationship with those exs?
> 
> That's the final point I need to be clarified on before I click the submit button.
> 
> Hope someone can give an advice.
> 
> Thanks again!


No. You only declare previous marriages or de facto relationships.


----------



## Kindred

Thanks Skybluebrewer!

We've submitted the 309 application just now. But a very big problem is that when the applicant names are shown after payment it includes the NON-Migrating family members ( who are not citizens or PR)! What does that mean?

Shouldn't there be only one name to appear as applicant ( that of my partner ) and should exclude those family members?

Also, on the organise the health requirement section even the non-migrating family members have been included.

What we understood with the question " does this applicant have any family member not traveling to Australia who are not citizens or PR " is that we are just required to indicate the family members names even if they are not migrating nor are included in the application.

Please help! 

Did we misconstrue the question? What do we do?


Thanks


----------



## Eh?

Congrats, SoftEdge. 

Of the three grants that we've seen out of Ottawa in the last little while, the average time between them is 59 days. Good luck to everyone else who is waiting still!


----------



## McFisher

I feel like I’m in a jail cell just clanging my mug against the bars and singing a woe is me kind of song. Just waiting......


----------



## Eh?

McFisher said:


> I feel like I'm in a jail cell just clanging my mug against the bars and singing a woe is me kind of song. Just waiting......


It will come. Just try not to stress. When it's all said and done, you will be in Australia, having a cold drink and not even remember the stress of the application and the wait after applying!


----------



## Fenster

mcfisher said:


> i feel like i'm in a jail cell just clanging my mug against the bars and singing a woe is me kind of song. Just waiting......


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## cegor

I have now uploaded my police check. Immi account now says "further assessment". We shall see how long it takes from here on.......the wait continues


----------



## Marns

Hey guys, first post here, but my wife and I have been lurking for the last couple of weeks. Firstly, I'm so happy to see that some of you have seen some progress recently...gives us a lot of hope!

We're currently in the process of putting her application together, and I noticed one point on the Home Affairs website pertaining to *Debts to the Australian government* "You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government."

I have a HELP (formerly HECS) debt, like anyone else that went to university. Sufficed to say, this is not yet paid off. Do you recommend making any voluntary payments while overseas, or is it just a matter of making a note in my 40SP document that I plan to repay it through taxes/workslips when in Australia?

Cheers


----------



## Skybluebrewer

That seems to apply to defaulted debts.


----------



## Mattsfoot

Marns said:


> Hey guys, first post here, but my wife and I have been lurking for the last couple of weeks. Firstly, I'm so happy to see that some of you have seen some progress recently...gives us a lot of hope!
> 
> We're currently in the process of putting her application together, and I noticed one point on the Home Affairs website pertaining to *Debts to the Australian government* "You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government."
> 
> I have a HELP (formerly HECS) debt, like anyone else that went to university. Sufficed to say, this is not yet paid off. Do you recommend making any voluntary payments while overseas, or is it just a matter of making a note in my 40SP document that I plan to repay it through taxes/workslips when in Australia?
> 
> Cheers


@Marns - FYI, I may be wrong, but I think that as of July 1, 2017, anyone with HECS-HELP and living overseas, were required to start making monthly repayments. I had hecs, however I repaid it before submitting my sponsor application for a partner visa so I didn't bother looking into this.

This is from the ato website:

The Australian Government has introduced changes relating to Higher Education Loan Program (HELP) and Trade Support Loan (TSL) obligations.

Under these changes, your first repayment against your HELP - formerly known as Higher Education Contribution Scheme (HECS) - and your TSL will commence from 1 July 2017. It will be based on your worldwide income for the 2016-17 Australian income year (that is, from 1 July 2016 to 30 June 2017). In addition, you will be required to submit an overseas travel notification if you meet certain criteria.

Similarly to if you were living and working in Australia, if you live and work overseas and earn worldwide income that exceeds the minimum HELP and TSL repayment thresholds, you will be required to make repayments against your loan.


----------



## Marns

Mattsfoot said:


> Marns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, first post here, but my wife and I have been lurking for the last couple of weeks. Firstly, I'm so happy to see that some of you have seen some progress recently...gives us a lot of hope!
> 
> We're currently in the process of putting her application together, and I noticed one point on the Home Affairs website pertaining to *Debts to the Australian government* "You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government."
> 
> I have a HELP (formerly HECS) debt, like anyone else that went to university. Sufficed to say, this is not yet paid off. Do you recommend making any voluntary payments while overseas, or is it just a matter of making a note in my 40SP document that I plan to repay it through taxes/workslips when in Australia?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> @Marns - FYI, I may be wrong, but I think that as of July 1, 2017, anyone with HECS-HELP and living overseas, were required to start making monthly repayments. I had hecs, however I repaid it before submitting my sponsor application for a partner visa so I didn't bother looking into this.
> 
> This is from the ato website:
> 
> The Australian Government has introduced changes relating to Higher Education Loan Program (HELP) and Trade Support Loan (TSL) obligations.
> 
> Under these changes, your first repayment against your HELP - formerly known as Higher Education Contribution Scheme (HECS) - and your TSL will commence from 1 July 2017. It will be based on your worldwide income for the 2016-17 Australian income year (that is, from 1 July 2016 to 30 June 2017). In addition, you will be required to submit an overseas travel notification if you meet certain criteria.
> 
> Similarly to if you were living and working in Australia, if you live and work overseas and earn worldwide income that exceeds the minimum HELP and TSL repayment thresholds, you will be required to make repayments against your loan.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response. This is all correct. As my worldwide income doesn't exceed the threshold they set, however, I haven't needed to pay it back while overseas since that rule came in last year. So, as far as the ATO is concerned, I've done everything they've asked, such as reporting my income, setting up travel notifications etc

At this point, I'm just keen to find out if others have had to mention their HELP debt and if it's worth making any voluntary repayment to mention on the sponsor form.

Cheers


----------



## cegor

VISA 100 GRANTED! 

soooooo happy!

it says "for first entry arrive by Feb 14, 2019"

i'm on an ETA next week heading off on a 10 day vacation with hubby.....can I activate my visa then or do i still need to enter with the ETA?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

You don't have to do anything except enter the country.


----------



## Eh?

sheilae said:


> Yeah! So I have 14 days to respond (not sure if that's the new normal?) I'll hopefully have my AFP check done (I'm going to apply this weekend/whenever I get new proof of address for my place here in NZ), and then it'll just be waiting for my Italian ones!


Any news for you?


----------



## McFisher

After what seems like forever I got my grant letter first thing this morning! Yeah for me! Straight to the 100. So thats 9 months and 3 weeks. Feels like longer.


----------



## Mattsfoot

McFisher said:


> After what seems like forever I got my grant letter first thing this morning! Yeah for me! Straight to the 100. So thats 9 months and 3 weeks. Feels like longer.


Congrats McFisher!! Awesome


----------



## cegor

McFisher said:


> After what seems like forever I got my grant letter first thing this morning! Yeah for me! Straight to the 100. So thats 9 months and 3 weeks. Feels like longer.


Congratulations!


----------



## Fenster

McFisher said:


> After what seems like forever I got my grant letter first thing this morning! Yeah for me! Straight to the 100. So thats 9 months and 3 weeks. Feels like longer.


Congrats mate. Great news!!!


----------



## sheilae

Eh? said:


> Any news for you?


My AFP check has been done, I got an email saying they'd stuck it in the post but it hasn't actually arrived at home yet. Hopefully early next week.

AND MY ITALIAN ONES ARRIVED HOME THIS MORNING! So exciting, only 5 weeks! I'm just contacting translators to get that aspect of it dealt with and then I'll upload all of that.

I uploaded a letter earlier this week (to be within my 14 days) with proof I had applied for both, stating I'd upload everything when I had it. So hopefully once I upload those it won't be too long?


----------



## Eh?

sheilae said:


> My AFP check has been done, I got an email saying they'd stuck it in the post but it hasn't actually arrived at home yet. Hopefully early next week.
> 
> AND MY ITALIAN ONES ARRIVED HOME THIS MORNING! So exciting, only 5 weeks! I'm just contacting translators to get that aspect of it dealt with and then I'll upload all of that.
> 
> I uploaded a letter earlier this week (to be within my 14 days) with proof I had applied for both, stating I'd upload everything when I had it. So hopefully once I upload those it won't be too long?


Here's hoping! Keep us updated!


----------



## cbr2011

Well...maybe I should stay on vacation!
All the news about Grant Approvals!!!
Softedge, Cegor AND McFisher!!!
Congratulations to all <3

Updating the list - please let me know if you need to change the dates or type of VISA


----------



## cbr2011

Grant Approved::








McFisher - Mar 15 2018, 9 months 3 weeks
Cegor - 100, Mar 13 2018, 4 months
Softedge - PMV300, Mar 9 2018 - 2 months
cbr2011 - 100, Mar 7 2018, 7 months(ish)
ottawasydneycouple - 309, Feb 26 2018, 2 months

Applied:: 
McFisher - May 2017 cbr2011 - 309/100 Aug 2017
Rutts - Aug 29 2017
Cegor - 309/100 Nov 7 2017 Person12 - Nov 13 2017
Softedge PMV 300 - Dec 10 2017 
ottawasydneycouple - Dec 29 2017 
Sheilae - Jan 13 2018 
Fenster - Jan 30 2018 
Eh? - Feb 11 2018


----------



## Eh?

Uh, guys....I just got my golden email. 309 granted. Holy shit. (I said that out loud about 9 times)

Holy shit. 

Holy shit.


----------



## Fenster

Eh? said:


> Uh, guys....I just got my golden email. 309 granted. Holy shit. (I said that out loud about 9 times)
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Holy shit.


That's absolutely brilliant buddy. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Eh?

Fenster said:


> That's absolutely brilliant buddy. Congratulations!!!!


Thank you! I still can't believe it!


----------



## McFisher

Eh? said:


> Uh, guys....I just got my golden email. 309 granted. Holy shit. (I said that out loud about 9 times)
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Holy shit.





Eh? said:


> Fenster said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's absolutely brilliant buddy. Congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I still can't believe it!
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Nice and quick is the way to go. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## sheilae

Eh? said:


> Uh, guys....I just got my golden email. 309 granted. Holy shit. (I said that out loud about 9 times)
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Holy shit.


CONGRATS! What's that, one month? AMAZING. This gives me so much hope for like... 2.5 weeks from now <3


----------



## cbr2011

Grant Approved:: 
Eh? - Mar 20 3018, 5.5 weeks
McFisher - Mar 15 2018, 9 months 3 weeks
Cegor - 100, Mar 13 2018, 4 months 
Softedge - PMV300, Mar 9 2018 - 2 months
cbr2011 - 100, Mar 7 2018, 7 months(ish)
ottawasydneycouple - 309, Feb 26 2018, 2 months

Applied:: 
McFisher - May 2017 
cbr2011 - 309/100 Aug 2017 
Rutts - Aug 29 2017 
Cegor - 309/100 Nov 7 2017 Person12 - Nov 13 2017 
Softedge PMV 300 - Dec 10 2017
ottawasydneycouple - Dec 29 2017
Sheilae - Jan 13 2018
Fenster - Jan 30 2018 
Eh? - Feb 11 2018


----------



## cegor

Eh? said:


> Uh, guys....I just got my golden email. 309 granted. Holy shit. (I said that out loud about 9 times)
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Holy shit.


big congratulations!!!!  seems Ottawa is working hard


----------



## cegor

I'm heading off tomorrow for a 10 day holiday to Australia and will be activating my visa then.......so happy


----------



## cbr2011

So exciting Cegor! All the best with your travel and visa finalization


----------



## cegor

cbr2011 said:


> So exciting Cegor! All the best with your travel and visa finalization


when are you off to Australia? thought you had mentioned next month???


----------



## cbr2011

cegor said:


> cbr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting Cegor! All the best with your travel and visa finalization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when are you off to Australia? thought you had mentioned next month???
Click to expand...

Yes! Soon! 
I have until June so I will go in May solo to complete it - planning on a November move for the whole family at present.
Are you going for good this round or just to get some things sorted?


----------



## cegor

cbr2011 said:


> Yes! Soon!
> I have until June so I will go in May solo to complete it - planning on a November move for the whole family at present.
> Are you going for good this round or just to get some things sorted?


this trip is mainly to sort things out. We have so much to do before the final move.....

all the best on your solo trip and the big move!


----------



## Fenster

Question for all the lucky ones who've received their grant. Which company, if any, are you using to ship your items to Oz?


----------



## cegor

Fenster said:


> Question for all the lucky ones who've received their grant. Which company, if any, are you using to ship your items to Oz?


we haven't booked anyone as of yet. I got quotes from few and the price tag was steep regardless of which company we picked......


----------



## cbr2011

We are currently working on 'plans' to de-clutter and downsize muchly before going over.
Main items we are shipping are children's toys, and clothes
A few sentimental items
Rest will stay in storage until we know what we need AND most large items like beds, couch, kitchen table/hutch, and a few tables around the house are all going to be donated or thrown out!
Clean slate. Feels good.

That being said, I am planning on bringing a load with me in May and I have started to source some companies strictly for investigating pricing/method

Here is a company I found::

https://www.worldbaggage.com.au/

Here are a few posts on this forum dedicated to some of this question
I am finding the whole process a bit overwhelming and more troublesome than the actual wait for the grant!

http://www.australiaforum.com/general-chit-chat-news/8522-shipping-stuff-vs-buying-new.html

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/219146-shipping-question.html

http://www.australiaforum.com/travel-questions/8324-scotland-australia-ship-not-ship-pls-help.html


----------



## Eh?

Any news from the Canadians of the forum?

Also, in regards to shipping, my wife and I are currently looking into shipping and dang, is it pricey. I just received one quote for one pallets (standard dimensions) with a weight of 265lbs and they quoted 45 days by sea at *$1,200* USD.

Nuts to that.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Eh? said:


> Any news from the Canadians of the forum?
> 
> Also, in regards to shipping, my wife and I are currently looking into shipping and dang, is it pricey. I just received one quote for one pallets (standard dimensions) with a weight of 265lbs and they quoted 45 days by sea at *$1,200* USD.
> 
> Nuts to that.


I ditched everything but the sentimental stuff and clothes. Between gumtree and cheap shops like IKEA and Super Amart, it was pretty cheap to start again furniture wise.


----------



## Eh?

Skybluebrewer said:


> I ditched everything but the sentimental stuff and clothes. Between gumtree and cheap shops like IKEA and Super Amart, it was pretty cheap to start again furniture wise.


Oh, we plan on ditching damn near everything! Haha. Furniture, appliances, electronics, you name it, it's all being sold, given away or tossed out. I'm mostly talking about excess luggage with clothing, keepsakes etc. Might be easier to just post a lot of that before we head out. The only thing that is large is my hockey bag with my hockey equipment.

Can't get rid of that. I'm Canadian, I'll find hockey in Australia.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Yeah I left a few boxes with friends and bring more back with me im suitcases when we go back for visits. It's taking a few years lol.


----------



## Eh?

Skybluebrewer said:


> Yeah I left a few boxes with friends and bring more back with me im suitcases when we go back for visits. It's taking a few years lol.


Haha. I think we may end up doing that as well. You don't realize how much crap you actually have until you plan an international move!


----------



## Fenster

Hi all, we got granted our visa today. No contact from a CO. Applied 29 Jan and did everything except for our medicals. I saw that folks seemed to be getting their visas fast enough so decided I may as well get them done just in case so they got uploaded about 2 weeks ago. Just under two months. Absolutely delighted!!!!


----------



## Eh?

Fenster said:


> Hi all, we got granted our visa today. No contact from a CO. Applied 29 Jan and did everything except for our medicals. I saw that folks seemed to be getting their visas fast enough so decided I may as well get them done just in case so they got uploaded about 2 weeks ago. Just under two months. Absolutely delighted!!!!


Congrats! That's fantastic.


----------



## cbr2011

Fenster said:


> Hi all, we got granted our visa today. No contact from a CO. Applied 29 Jan and did everything except for our medicals. I saw that folks seemed to be getting their visas fast enough so decided I may as well get them done just in case so they got uploaded about 2 weeks ago. Just under two months. Absolutely delighted!!!!


Well done Fenster!
Exciting times indeed 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What kind of timeline did they provide for first entry?


----------



## cbr2011

Grant Approved::
Fenster, Mar 28 2018, 2 months
Eh? - Mar 20 2018, 5.5 weeks
McFisher - Mar 15 2018, 9 months 3 weeks
Cegor - 100, Mar 13 2018, 4 months 
Softedge - PMV300, Mar 9 2018 - 2 months
cbr2011 - 100, Mar 7 2018, 7 months(ish)
ottawasydneycouple - 309, Feb 26 2018, 2 months

Applied:: 
McFisher - May 2017 
cbr2011 - 309/100 Aug 2017 
Rutts - Aug 29 2017 
Cegor - 309/100 Nov 7 2017 Person12 - Nov 13 2017 
Softedge PMV 300 - Dec 10 2017
ottawasydneycouple - Dec 29 2017
Sheilae - Jan 13 2018
Fenster - Jan 29 2018 
Eh? - Feb 11 2018


----------



## Fenster

cbr2011 said:


> Well done Fenster!
> Exciting times indeed
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What kind of timeline did they provide for first entry?


10th Jan is the deadline which works perfect for us.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Fenster said:


> 10th Jan is the deadline which works perfect for us.


 And would that happen to be the date on your police check?


----------



## Fenster

Skybluebrewer said:


> And would that happen to be the date on your police check?


That's a good question. I actually can't remember as my partner looked after all that however it seems about right.


----------



## sheilae

Eh? said:


> Oh, we plan on ditching damn near everything! Haha. Furniture, appliances, electronics, you name it, it's all being sold, given away or tossed out. I'm mostly talking about excess luggage with clothing, keepsakes etc. Might be easier to just post a lot of that before we head out. The only thing that is large is my hockey bag with my hockey equipment.
> 
> Can't get rid of that. I'm Canadian, I'll find hockey in Australia.


I have a mate who plays on a pretty good team in Adelaide!

Air Canada Cargo is an option (especially if you'll be in Sydney/Brisbane)


----------



## sheilae

I'm just waiting on the translation of my Italian Police Check, which I expect to have early this week. Then fingers crossed I get the golden email.


----------



## JTeam

Eh? said:


> Uh, guys....I just got my golden email. 309 granted. Holy shit. (I said that out loud about 9 times)
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Holy shit.


 congrats buddy. Less than 6 weeks. That's fantastic.

I'll be on here a while longer. 7 months and counting.

Location... location ... Or as the Thais say, logo.. logo


----------



## Eh?

JTeam said:


> congrats buddy. Less than 6 weeks. That's fantastic.
> 
> I'll be on here a while longer. 7 months and counting.
> 
> Location... location ... Or as the Thais say, logo.. logo


Thanks, man. 36 days. Unreal.


----------



## JTeam

Eh? said:


> JTeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats buddy. Less than 6 weeks. That's fantastic.
> 
> I'll be on here a while longer. 7 months and counting.
> 
> Location... location ... Or as the Thais say, logo.. logo
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man. 36 days. Unreal.
Click to expand...

You're from the right location

Unfortunately my wife isn't


----------



## Eh?

JTeam said:


> You're from the right location
> 
> Unfortunately my wife isn't


I would like to think how well put together my application is had something to do with it too.

Recently saw someone from Kuala Lumpur who had their visa processed in under 6 weeks time as well.


----------



## ottawasydneycouple

Hi everyone,

So good to see the amount of applications that have moved forward in the last month! Just a brief update - we were granted a 309 visa just over a month ago, despite being eligible for a 100 visa (together for over 4 years, married for 2).

On the encouragement of people here, we immediately sent letters to the DHA, the High Commission in Ottawa and even Peter Dutton's office, outlining our case and highlighting the language of 100 visa eligibility (our case officer insisted it was 3 years of marriage required, not 3 years in a long-term relationship.)

After radio silence for a month, this morning we received an IMMI grant letter for our 100 visa! 

We want to thank the forum again, particularly those who encouraged us to appeal the 309 decision from the get-go. Writing letters actually works guys! We're not sure who got the ball rolling, as we sent out 5 copies to different channels...obviously one got through!

My wife and I are now in Sydney, enjoying the wonderful April weather, and will be celebrating her 100 visa status with a can of VB at Bondi Beach on sunset. Cheers!


----------



## Msankar85

I applied for a PMV 300 visa on June 13th 2017 and was granted my visa on April 3rd. We were nervous because I had previously overstayed 9 months on a tourist ETA. I don't want to type out the details of that again but if you care to know why I overstayed you can read threads I started previously. 

I will be entering Australia in the first week of June and hope all goes smoothly from there! We actually ended up being thankful I wasn't processed quickly because we relocated to Vietnam and I have an online job so our living standard has been excellent here since the cost of living is so low compared to Australia and Canada and we haven't had to cook or clean for ourselves. Back to reality soon! My first entry has to be by June 12th.


----------



## sheilae

Last thing that was requested has finally been uploaded. NOIM date is 9 months 6 days away so I'm hoping they just wait until it's 9 months out to make a decision. Fingers crossed I hear something soon.


----------



## Msankar85

Hi all, I have some confusion about my first entry by date. Can I arrive on this date or must I arrive before this date? In the process of looking at flights so need to know and cannot find the answer.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Msankar85 said:


> Hi all, I have some confusion about my first entry by date. Can I arrive on this date or must I arrive before this date? In the process of looking at flights so need to know and cannot find the answer.


You shouldn't be leaving it to the day of anyway. Immigration won't ve sympathetic to delayed flights or long lines at immigration. I'd give myself 5-7 days in advance to arrive.


----------



## Msankar85

Skybluebrewer said:


> You shouldn't be leaving it to the day of anyway. Immigration won't ve sympathetic to delayed flights or long lines at immigration. I'd give myself 5-7 days in advance to arrive.


Thanks for the reply but this doesn't answer my question at all....


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Msankar85 said:


> Hi all, I have some confusion about my first entry by date. Can I arrive on this date or must I arrive before this date? In the process of looking at flights so need to know and cannot find the answer.


But if you're keen on taking the risk, it's a must make first entry BEFORE so you need to enter before that date.


----------



## Msankar85

Skybluebrewer said:


> But if you're keen on taking the risk, it's a must make first entry BEFORE so you need to enter before that date.


Thanks! on my grant letter it was stated as "by" rather than before so I wasn't 100% clear on it. We will plan to arrive on the day before or two days before. In the worst case scenario if a flight is cancelled or majorly delayed we will just have to find a costlier flight to get us into Australia. We plan to go from Singapore or Malaysia and there's tons going from there.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Msankar85 said:


> Thanks! on my grant letter it was stated as "by" rather than before so I wasn't 100% clear on it. We will plan to arrive on the day before or two days before. In the worst case scenario if a flight is cancelled or majorly delayed we will just have to find a costlier flight to get us into Australia. We plan to go from Singapore or Malaysia and there's tons going from there.


Interesting as mine said "Before". If you read the entire grant letter, it explains what's in it.

Mine said this further on: "First entry date: You must make your first entry to Australia before (date). It is not possible to change this date."

Just don't miss your date or your visa will be cancelled.


----------



## stevescott1983

Hello all

First off - thanks for all who have posted. I've been following this forum a bit.
I applied Dec. 16th for my 309. March 20th got a letter requesting more information. My overseas police check finally came in a few weeks ago, I submitted it (April 20th) and I am now at 'Further Assessment' - Any clue how long that takes from people's past experiences?

Also - my letters have been signed by 'Ingrid' Is she my case officer? Is there any way to get in touch if need be?


----------



## Savage_Flame

stevescott1983 said:


> My overseas police check finally came in a few weeks ago, I submitted it (April 20th) and I am now at 'Further Assessment' - Any clue how long that takes from people's past experiences?


It is hard to speculate when exactly your visa will be finalised after requests for information.

Some wait a 1 week after supplying requested info for a grant, some wait 1 year. Sometimes they ask for further information again, which can set more delays.

Generally speaking, the good news is if they have requested police checks and medicals and you have supplied them, you are close.

After supplying requested medicals and police checks for my fiances visa - we received our grant 2 weeks after uploading them.


----------



## 1212554

stevescott1983 said:


> Hello all
> 
> First off - thanks for all who have posted. I've been following this forum a bit.
> I applied Dec. 16th for my 309. March 20th got a letter requesting more information. My overseas police check finally came in a few weeks ago, I submitted it (April 20th) and I am now at 'Further Assessment' - Any clue how long that takes from people's past experiences?
> 
> Also - my letters have been signed by 'Ingrid' Is she my case officer? Is there any way to get in touch if need be?


i'm on the same boat as you, applied in October 20th and got the request for additional information on March 8th. I had submitted the medical and police check by March 14 and have not heard anything back.

I replied to the email from the case officer stating that I had fulfilled the requirement and received a confirmation a week later. so you could try to reply to the email.


----------



## sheilae

Hi guys, some exciting news today! I received my 300 grant this morning! Just over 4 months of processing, and oh my gosh, the timing couldn't be better since I head to Australia tomorrow!


----------



## canada_to_perth

*Ottawa Timelines 309*

Hi Everyone, 
Wanted to check in to see how other people's timelines are going. 
I am a Canadian Citizen and applied for 309 in Dec 2017 and have been assigned a case officer in Ottawa in March. 
They requested medicals and some documentation which was all completed by April. My health assessment says 
"Health clearance provided - no action required 
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

Any idea how long it should take?


----------



## Eh?

canada_to_perth said:


> Any idea how long it should take?


It could be 5 days, it could be 7 months. You're still well within the global processing times, so just try to be patient.


----------



## sheilae

stevescott1983 said:


> Hello all
> 
> First off - thanks for all who have posted. I've been following this forum a bit.
> I applied Dec. 16th for my 309. March 20th got a letter requesting more information. My overseas police check finally came in a few weeks ago, I submitted it (April 20th) and I am now at 'Further Assessment' - Any clue how long that takes from people's past experiences?
> 
> Also - my letters have been signed by 'Ingrid' Is she my case officer? Is there any way to get in touch if need be?


While it varies case to case, I went to further assessment mid march, after giving them one of the two things they asked for, and a letter giving me an extension for the second item I was waiting for. From when I uploaded that until my grant was just over a month.


----------



## wembacr

Hello! All. We applied on May 22sd. With all papers except medicals checks. As soon as I applied, I got the “Action Required” to complete Health Checks, blood tests ans Xray were done yesteday, medical examination this coming Friday. We got confused when uploading the attachments, and by mistakes we upload twice the Forms 888 and my Police checks ( from my home countries and two other of coutriea I have lived before more than a month). But all evidence, and 4 Forms 888, 2 Australian 2 non australian. By reading here it seems Ottawa moves fast, so finger crossed 🙏🏾, and hope repeated docs attached is not an issue. This forum is great! 

Thanks


----------



## wembacr

Correction, police checks for countries were i lived more than a year.


----------



## canada_to_perth

*Any timeline updates?*

Hello Everyone, 
Anyone get approved lately? I noticed on the Washington Forum someone posted this a couple of weeks back:
"So it's almost the end of the financial year, which usually means a slow down in grants. I don't imagine we'll see much movement between now and the beginning of July. "

Also is it just me or is the timeline tool for the forum broken?


----------



## sheilae

canada_to_perth said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Anyone get approved lately? I noticed on the Washington Forum someone posted this a couple of weeks back:
> "So it's almost the end of the financial year, which usually means a slow down in grants. I don't imagine we'll see much movement between now and the beginning of July. "
> 
> Also is it just me or is the timeline tool for the forum broken?


Mine came about three weeks ago, but yes, it's true it's usually pretty slow between now and the EOFY. Doesn't mean we won't see anything, but it's less likely.


----------



## wembacr

Great, Congratulations! How long was your waiting?


----------



## canada_to_perth

*Change to Menu*

Hello,

I have applied for a 309/100 visa and completed medicals back in april. recently I logged into my account and under the left hand side menu there is now a menu item for "Bridging visa information" this option is new.

when I click on it, this text appears:
"Bridging visa information
Bridging visas allow visa applicants to stay in Australia while their application is assessed. For more information on bridging visas visit our website.
Important: An applicant who wishes to travel outside Australia before their application is decided must hold a Bridging Visa B."

Anyone know if I can take this as a sign that my application has progressed or has this menu item appeared for everyone?

Thanks!


----------



## Eh?

canada_to_perth said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for a 309/100 visa and completed medicals back in april. recently I logged into my account and under the left hand side menu there is now a menu item for "Bridging visa information" this option is new.
> 
> when I click on it, this text appears:
> "Bridging visa information
> Bridging visas allow visa applicants to stay in Australia while their application is assessed. For more information on bridging visas visit our website.
> Important: An applicant who wishes to travel outside Australia before their application is decided must hold a Bridging Visa B."
> 
> Anyone know if I can take this as a sign that my application has progressed or has this menu item appeared for everyone?
> 
> Thanks!


I just logged into my immi account and didn't see that. That said, my visa was granted in March.

Not to dash your hopes, but I suspect that it was apart of a system update.


----------



## canada_to_perth

Eh? said:


> I just logged into my immi account and didn't see that. That said, my visa was granted in March.
> 
> Not to dash your hopes, but I suspect that it was apart of a system update.


Congrats on the Visa! Has anyone who is still waiting on their visa logged in to see if they have this new button also?

Thanks,


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Several people in other threads have mentioned it since the latest update. I wouldn't consider that any sign of your application progressing, especially seeing how offshore visas don't come with bridging visas. It sounds like a generic update to immi.


----------



## canada_to_perth

*New Fiscal Year - July 1*

Hi,

It looks like on July 1st / Canada Day a few people on the DC Forum got their visas.

Just wondering anyone in Canada get an update on July 2nd? On DC Forum looks like they are approving people from April & May 2017.

Cheers,


----------



## canada_to_perth

*309/100 Canada - any one get approved recently?*

Hello,

I thought I would ask if anyone waiting for 309/100 visa got approved lately and if you would like to share your timeline?

Thanks all,


----------



## Lonely aus

this has been our experience too. applied for PMV on Jan 17, 2017. Medicals requested and submitted by end of April. No news since. We are getting so down.


----------



## Eh?

Lonely aus said:


> this has been our experience too. applied for PMV on Jan 17, 2017. Medicals requested and submitted by end of April. No news since. We are getting so down.


You've been waiting on a PMV application for 18 months? Holy moly.


----------



## Lonely aus

Eh? said:


> You've been waiting on a PMV application for 18 months? Holy moly.


I make a mistake....we applied on Jan 17, 2018. This year.


----------



## BDC

Hi guys, my partner is from Canada and we submitted our pmv march 17th 2018. No news as of yet. I’ve seen a few remarks about fingerprints, will she need to get fingerprints done with her police clearance in Canada? She lives in NB.

She’s coming back to Australia in 2 weeks for 3 months as our agents have told us not to expect anything this year. Hoping to spend Christmas together.

Cheers


----------



## canada_to_perth

BDC said:


> Hi guys, my partner is from Canada and we submitted our pmv march 17th 2018. No news as of yet. I've seen a few remarks about fingerprints, will she need to get fingerprints done with her police clearance in Canada? She lives in NB.
> 
> She's coming back to Australia in 2 weeks for 3 months as our agents have told us not to expect anything this year. Hoping to spend Christmas together.
> 
> Cheers


 in Canada the police clearance is done by the RCMP. I had to go to a private company to get finger printed. They sent on my finger prints to RCMP and I got a letter back in the mail maybe a month later with the police clearance inside. Have they asked her to do her medicals yet? I got asked in March and have heard nothing since.

anyone get good news lately?


----------



## sheilae

BDC said:


> Hi guys, my partner is from Canada and we submitted our pmv march 17th 2018. No news as of yet. I've seen a few remarks about fingerprints, will she need to get fingerprints done with her police clearance in Canada? She lives in NB.
> 
> She's coming back to Australia in 2 weeks for 3 months as our agents have told us not to expect anything this year. Hoping to spend Christmas together.
> 
> Cheers


Fingers crossed things go quicker. My PMV visa was granted in just over 4 months.

She should be able to go to the local RCMP detachment in NB, alternatively when (if) she goes to Halifax for her medical she should be able to get them done there. Cole Harbour is easy to get to and she'd just need to make an appointment. It was really quick when I went. Ditto for the medical (x-ray, blood work and exam all done in 3 hours in Halifax). The medical in Halifax was only about $225. I don't think there is a panel physician in NB.


----------



## BDC

Thanks, no requests yet. Hopefully you hear something soon then, originally we were told about 6 month turn around but since the time period update on the website our agents haven’t been very confident. We also had an article in the Australian paper on the weekend stating that there will be a reduction in approved visas. Not sure when it comes into effect. They specifically mentioned tightening up spouse visas too which is a real shame.


----------



## BDC

Awesome thanks, I’ll pass that on. It’ll either be Christmas in Aus or Canada depending on Aus government letting her back in on the tourist visa.
Cheers!


----------



## sheilae

BDC said:


> Thanks, no requests yet. Hopefully you hear something soon then, originally we were told about 6 month turn around but since the time period update on the website our agents haven't been very confident. We also had an article in the Australian paper on the weekend stating that there will be a reduction in approved visas. Not sure when it comes into effect. They specifically mentioned tightening up spouse visas too which is a real shame.


Has she thought about doing her police check/medical now, before they ask for it? If she does go the RCMP to get fingerprinted it is only $25, not a huge deal to have to pay again if her application does take another 12 months.


----------



## canada_to_perth

Hi Everyone, 

I am sure you have all seen that global processing time has increased from 12-16 months to 21-26 months... 

I thought I would send a quick note to see if anyone applying from Canada has gotten an approval lately and would like to share their timeline? 

you might cheer up those of us who potentially have a two year wait... 

Thanks!


----------



## chnaveedakhtar

Hi,

Is it mandatory for sponsor (PR holder) to stay in Australia to apply for spouse 309 visa ?

I am from Pakistan and working/living in Saudi Arabia having valid PR (visited Australia once for three days to mature my PR).
I applied for spouse visa in June 2017 and submitted all requested documents and waiting for reply.

I am in Saudia while my spouse is in Pakistan. Co has not asked anything about Australian address/job to be sponsor.

Please response if anybody has applied 309 visa being sponsor while both husband and wife living offshore.


----------



## thatguymartin

Hi there! Glad that I found a 309 Canada thread!

So me and my girlfriend applied on June 23rd 2017 while we both were on a working holiday visa in Canada. Shes from Australia and Im from Estonia. 
Its been just over 13 months and the application is in further assesment since March. 
Been in contact with the CO and provided him with the up to date police clearence he was asking for. Havent heard from him since and that was like 4 months ago now. 
Im currently in Australia as a visitor and my first 3 months is just about to run out. 
Im reading that Ottawa is super quick and all that but doesnt seem to be the case in our situation. Could our case be classified as "complicated" due to the fact that im Estonian and we applied in Canada? 
Calling them is a fairly pointless thing to do since they only hit you with the copy paste answers on the phone and wont go into much detail, especially when its within the processing time (which now is a ridicilous 21-26 months). 

Hoping that someone can offer a bit of a relief. I'll only be able to enter as a tourist one more time so hoping it gets apporoved by November this year, which would be 16 months.


----------



## wembacr

Hello! I have seen not so many approvals for PMV 300, lately. Anyone with good news ?


----------



## ElliotD

I applied Feb 4 and have not heard anything yet.

QUOTE=BDC;1896949]Hi guys, my partner is from Canada and we submitted our pmv march 17th 2018. No news as of yet. I've seen a few remarks about fingerprints, will she need to get fingerprints done with her police clearance in Canada? She lives in NB.

She's coming back to Australia in 2 weeks for 3 months as our agents have told us not to expect anything this year. Hoping to spend Christmas together.

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## canada_to_perth

I applied in Dec 2017 and have been assigned a case officer in Ottawa in March.
They requested medicals and some documentation which was all completed by April. 

Have not heard anything since.


----------



## stevescott1983

canada_to_perth said:


> I applied in Dec 2017 and have been assigned a case officer in Ottawa in March.
> They requested medicals and some documentation which was all completed by April.
> 
> Have not heard anything since.


Hi All - I GOT MY VISA!

Canada_to_perth - I have a very similar timeline to you.

Applied Dec 17th 2017
Request for more details 20th March...given deadline of April 17th, but due to overseas Police Check got them all by May 2nd (sent letters in between expalining its on its way)
Grant received August 2nd

So here's hoping you're next!

I also got a 100!


----------



## ElliotD

That is great news. CONGRATS.

Thanks for the update. We have not been asked for additional information yet but our application is complete in full so hoping ours is soon.


----------



## canada_to_perth

stevescott1983 said:


> Hi All - I GOT MY VISA!
> 
> Canada_to_perth - I have a very similar timeline to you.
> 
> Applied Dec 17th 2017
> Request for more details 20th March...given deadline of April 17th, but due to overseas Police Check got them all by May 2nd (sent letters in between expalining its on its way)
> Grant received August 2nd
> 
> So here's hoping you're next!
> 
> I also got a 100!


That is great news! congratulations. fingers crossed mine will come along soon. anyone else see any progress lately?


----------



## Piocc

chnaveedakhtar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory for sponsor (PR holder) to stay in Australia to apply for spouse 309 visa ?
> 
> I am from Pakistan and working/living in Saudi Arabia having valid PR (visited Australia once for three days to mature my PR).
> I applied for spouse visa in June 2017 and submitted all requested documents and waiting for reply.
> 
> I am in Saudia while my spouse is in Pakistan. Co has not asked anything about Australian address/job to be sponsor.
> 
> Please response if anybody has applied 309 visa being sponsor while both husband and wife living offshore.


Is this correct? I am an Australian citizen and have moved to the UK to be with my husband so that we didn't have to be apart while he applied and waited for the 309 to be granted. I don't have remain in Australia do I, as the sponsor?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Piocc said:


> Is this correct? I am an Australian citizen and have moved to the UK to be with my husband so that we didn't have to be apart while he applied and waited for the 309 to be granted. I don't have remain in Australia do I, as the sponsor?


Requirements for sponsors are different depending on if you're a citizen or just PR holder. As a citizen, you have no requirement to be "usually resident" in Australia to sponsor a partner.


----------



## Piocc

Skybluebrewer said:


> Requirements for sponsors are different depending on if you're a citizen or just PR holder. As a citizen, you have no requirement to be "usually resident" in Australia to sponsor a partner.


Phew! Thanks so much


----------



## ElliotD

6 months and nothing yet either


----------



## ElliotD

I applied February 4th. If you have similar timeline please let me know.


----------



## canada_to_perth

*Ottawa no longer processing visas?*



stevescott1983 said:


> Hi All - I GOT MY VISA!
> 
> Canada_to_perth - I have a very similar timeline to you.
> 
> Applied Dec 17th 2017
> Request for more details 20th March...given deadline of April 17th, but due to overseas Police Check got them all by May 2nd (sent letters in between expalining its on its way)
> Grant received August 2nd
> 
> So here's hoping you're next!
> 
> I also got a 100!


Hi SteveScott,

Can you do me a favor and check your documents to see where they were issued from? At the bottom of the page does it say Ottawa?

The reason why I ask is because someone posted this on a different thread:
" called the Australian High Commission in Ottawa last week and they told me they were no longer doing partner visa applications, it all went to Australia. I was so disappointed as we submitted in January and thought we would have the visa quickly."

Thanks !


----------



## Eh?

canada_to_perth said:


> The reason why I ask is because someone posted this on a different thread:
> 
> "called the Australian High Commission in Ottawa last week and they told me *they were no longer doing partner visa applications*, it all went to Australia."
> 
> Thanks !


I don't know if that is entirely correct. I applied in February 2018 from Canada and had my visa in March 2018 and it said Ottawa.


----------



## stevescott1983

canada_to_perth said:


> Hi SteveScott,
> 
> Can you do me a favor and check your documents to see where they were issued from? At the bottom of the page does it say Ottawa?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because someone posted this on a different thread:
> " called the Australian High Commission in Ottawa last week and they told me they were no longer doing partner visa applications, it all went to Australia. I was so disappointed as we submitted in January and thought we would have the visa quickly."
> 
> Thanks !


Hi canada_to_perth,

Here is my covering letter (I removed my name and e-mail and replaced with xxxxx, the actual letter obviously has my actual name and email):

This email is automatically generated.

As this email is an automated notification we are unable to receive replies. Do not respond to this email address.

Dear xxxxxx

Please see the attached information.

Yours sincerely

Department of Home Affairs

This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx.

Subclass:100; Citizenship:CANADA; Country of residence:CANADA; Processing Office:Australian High Commission, Ottawa

SO as you can see, at the bottom of the covering letter it says it was processed in Ottawa.

As for the actual visa there is no mention of processing office, just my CO.

Hope this helps. I don't log on here too often now that I have my visa, but will try to continue to do so to answer questions to 'help' those in process...


----------



## canada_to_perth

Hi SteveScott, 
Thanks for sending. Glad to see that this was processed in Ottawa. Hopefully they are all being processed their and not in some global queue. Thanks again and Congrats!



stevescott1983 said:


> Hi canada_to_perth,
> 
> Here is my covering letter (I removed my name and e-mail and replaced with xxxxx, the actual letter obviously has my actual name and email):
> 
> This email is automatically generated.
> 
> As this email is an automated notification we are unable to receive replies. Do not respond to this email address.
> 
> Dear xxxxxx
> 
> Please see the attached information.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Department of Home Affairs
> 
> This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx.
> 
> Subclass:100; Citizenship:CANADA; Country of residence:CANADA; Processing Office:Australian High Commission, Ottawa
> 
> SO as you can see, at the bottom of the covering letter it says it was processed in Ottawa.
> 
> As for the actual visa there is no mention of processing office, just my CO.
> 
> Hope this helps. I don't log on here too often now that I have my visa, but will try to continue to do so to answer questions to 'help' those in process...


----------



## ElaAussie

Can anyone that has received a partner visa from Ottawa confirm where to get police checks? The Australian 309 visa site says RCMP but then the RCMP site says you can get them through your local police. But that doesn't seem to include a finger print check and the RCMP's Canadian Criminal Real Time Identification Services (CCRTIS) search of the National Repository of Criminal Records.

Hoping to avoid having to get a second copy if I do the wrong one!


----------



## ElliotD

You need rcmp with fingerprints


----------



## Eh?

You will need to find an accredited company that does the finger print checks. 

They send those to the RCMP. I can’t find the link at the moment.


----------



## canada_to_perth

Hi Everyone, 

Quick note to say I got approved end of August from Ottawa (they even phoned me) and have since landed. Good luck to everyone else!

Perth


----------



## Eh?

canada_to_perth said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Quick note to say I got approved end of August from Ottawa (they even phoned me) and have since landed. Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> Perth


Good on ya. Now what are you doing awake at 6:40 in the morning on a Sunday?

Ha.


----------



## ElliotD

Amazing congrats, when did you apply ?


----------



## ElaAussie

canada_to_perth said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Quick note to say I got approved end of August from Ottawa (they even phoned me) and have since landed. Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> Perth


Congratulations!! Hope you're enjoying it in Oz. Would you mind sharing if you got a 309 or 100? We applied a month after you but no contact as of yet. Decided to do the fingerprints over the weekend (thank you to those that confirmed we have to get them through a service provider and the RCMP) and going to get a medical in about a week so should have both of those loaded by end of September. Would be nice to know if we should expect contact soon.


----------



## ElliotD

Hi all 

Today our visas were granted 

We applied through Ottawa Feb 04 2018 

Front loaded medicals and police checks 

No contact from CO at all 

100 granted sept 21 2018 

All the best


----------



## Can2Aus

Hey everyone - I'm new here. ElaAussie sent me this way.

I'm the sponsor, an Australian citizen, and came out to Canada in 2006 to work a season in Whistler, met my husband and the rest is history. I am now ready to head home

We applied Sept 4 and have our fingers crossed we are back home within a year


----------



## Can2Aus

Eh? have you shared your secrets anywhere on how you got approved in 36 days - wow!


----------



## ElliotD

7 and half months if your referring to me.


----------



## Eh?

Can2Aus said:


> Eh? have you shared your secrets anywhere on how you got approved in 36 days - wow!


No secret, really, just months (literally) of doing our homework and putting together the most complete application that we could.


----------



## Eh?

ElliotD said:


> Hi all
> 
> Today our visas were granted
> 
> We applied through Ottawa Feb 04 2018
> 
> Front loaded medicals and police checks
> 
> No contact from CO at all
> 
> 100 granted sept 21 2018
> 
> All the best


Right on. Congrats. What's your guys' timeline for heading home?


----------



## ElliotD

Hopefully before the new year. 

Have to sell the house among so many other things. 

But honestly this is the happiest I've been in a decade. 

A new adventure begins 

So thankful


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Eh? said:


> No secret, really, just months (literally) of doing our homework and putting together the most complete application that we could.


 And luck. Plenty of people do their homework and provide strong and organized evidences, and have even been married for years with kids, and wait pretty long.

Luck of the draw, I say. Sometimes they just pull from the stack for some quick grants it feels.


----------



## Can2Aus

Thanks for all your replies! Will just sit tight and cross my fingers for a speedy approval. Would love to be there within the year so my eldest can start school on time. Also hoping for a Spring move so it is easier on our dog. 

One question: Are Biometrics something different from the certified criminal record check from the RCMP?


----------



## Eh?

Skybluebrewer said:


> And luck. Plenty of people do their homework and provide strong and organized evidences, and have even been married for years with kids, and wait pretty long.
> 
> Luck of the draw, I say. Sometimes they just pull from the stack for some quick grants it feels.


Yeah, no argument there. Luck certainly played a large part in it, I reckon.


----------



## Can2Aus

"Eh?" - Are you still going to update your Ottawa visa workbook, or has anyone taken that on? It would be great to continue to see the progress


----------



## Eh?

Can2Aus said:


> "Eh?" - Are you still going to update your Ottawa visa workbook, or has anyone taken that on? It would be great to continue to see the progress


I haven't had much time to do it since arriving in Australia, but if someone else wanted to take it over, they're more than welcome too.


----------



## Danabroderick

Hi Everyone, 

I have submitted today, here is hoping for a fast process


----------



## Can2Aus

Danabroderick said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted today, here is hoping for a fast process


Hey! We just submitted a month ago so may have similar timelines. REALLY hoping to be able to land back in Aus by Sept 2019


----------



## Can2Aus

Does anyone know if all application now go through Australia (and no longer through Ottawa)?


----------



## Eh?

Can2Aus said:


> Does anyone know if all application now go through Australia (and no longer through Ottawa)?


Not sure, to be honest. I think I've read that applications are now processed globally, but I may very well be wrong on that.

That said, when ours was granted in March of this year, my grant letter said Ottawa.


----------



## GingerKangaroo

Hey everyone, 

Myself (from Australia) and my partner (from Northern Ireland) have just been granted our 100 (skipped the 309!). We applied from within Canada as we met here and have been living here since. Here is our timeline:

Oct 30, 2017: Submitted 309/100 application online
Nov 3, 2017: Supplied medical results
March 13, 2018: Request for more info, specifically police checks from Canada + Northern Ireland, giving us 14 days for a response
March 22, 2018: Canadian police check uploaded, and proof of application for Northern Ireland check uploaded 
April 2, 2018: Northern Ireland police check uploaded
July 17, 2018: We discovered the 'information provided' button and finally clicked it... 
October 5, 2018: 100 granted

In the grant letter, the processing office is listed as Australian High Commission, Ottawa. 

'For first entry, arrive by' date is listed as November 15, 2018, which doesn't give us much time. At this stage, we are thinking its best for my partner to fly to Aus to activate the visa then come back almost straight away, while I stay in Canada to keep winding down our lives here. We hope to be ready to make the move in early Jan, 2019. 

Out of interest, does anyone have any experience with gaining an extension on their first entry date? Can't hurt to ask  

Best of luck for a speedy processing for those still waiting!


----------



## Can2Aus

Any news from anyone in Canada. There seems to be a few approvals recently from all over


----------



## wembacr

Can2Aus said:


> Any news from anyone in Canada. There seems to be a few approvals recently from all over


My PMV300 has changed to Initial Assesment, and they just asked for another document for a country where I used to live, working on that. First contact after 5 months since we applied back in May.


----------



## Can2Aus

GingerKangaroo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Myself (from Australia) and my partner (from Northern Ireland) have just been granted our 100 (skipped the 309!). We applied from within Canada as we met here and have been living here since. Here is our timeline:
> 
> Oct 30, 2017: Submitted 309/100 application online
> Nov 3, 2017: Supplied medical results
> March 13, 2018: Request for more info, specifically police checks from Canada + Northern Ireland, giving us 14 days for a response
> March 22, 2018: Canadian police check uploaded, and proof of application for Northern Ireland check uploaded
> April 2, 2018: Northern Ireland police check uploaded
> July 17, 2018: We discovered the 'information provided' button and finally clicked it...
> October 5, 2018: 100 granted
> 
> In the grant letter, the processing office is listed as Australian High Commission, Ottawa.
> 
> 'For first entry, arrive by' date is listed as November 15, 2018, which doesn't give us much time. At this stage, we are thinking its best for my partner to fly to Aus to activate the visa then come back almost straight away, while I stay in Canada to keep winding down our lives here. We hope to be ready to make the move in early Jan, 2019.
> 
> Out of interest, does anyone have any experience with gaining an extension on their first entry date? Can't hurt to ask
> 
> Best of luck for a speedy processing for those still waiting!


Thanks for the update - that is exciting news for you. Are they making you retake your medicals?


----------



## wembacr

Hello! 
Congrats. 
What is the "information provided " buttom? 
Thanks


----------



## ElaAussie

wembacr said:


> Hello!
> Congrats.
> What is the "information provided " buttom?
> Thanks


If you're requested to submit additional documents, you need to click that button for the status to change and show the documents were all loaded. I guess the point is that you may need to load multiple documents so there is a requirement for you to confirm that everything requested has now been loaded and the officer can review. Very important button!


----------



## wembacr

ElaAussie said:


> If you're requested to submit additional documents, you need to click that button for the status to change and show the documents were all loaded. I guess the point is that you may need to load multiple documents so there is a requirement for you to confirm that everything requested has now been loaded and the officer can review. Very important button!


Hey, thanks for the tip.. I logged in into my ImmiAccount and I dont see it, I thought it was just to upload the documents required as I did when I created my application, can you tell me where to find it? Thanks 

I need to reply this week for a request I got.

Thanks a million! Blessings


----------



## Can2Aus

Eh? said:


> No secret, really, just months (literally) of doing our homework and putting together the most complete application that we could.


Eh? - Did you do a Form 80 for both of you (sponsor and applicant)?

Or, did anyone?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Can2Aus said:


> Eh? - Did you do a Form 80 for both of you (sponsor and applicant)?
> 
> Or, did anyone?


Sponsor doesn't need a form 80. They aren't applying for a visa and don't need it for security checks.


----------



## Eh?

Can2Aus said:


> Eh? - Did you do a Form 80 for both of you (sponsor and applicant)?
> 
> Or, did anyone?


My wife (sponsor) didn't do it and to be honest, don't recall whether I did one or not. Sorry.


----------



## Razman1

I'm Canadian partner is Australian living here in Canada with me and her two daughters. We applied June 6th 2018, I was requested to do my medical and all went well. Now we are waiting for them to tell me to do my police check.


----------



## Can2Aus

Thank you both for your reply! There were just some comments in the general offshore waiting room thread that said they were told by their agent to do it for both people, so I got a little worried


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Can2Aus said:


> Thank you both for your reply! There were just some comments in the general offshore waiting room thread that said they were told by their agent to do it for both people, so I got a little worried


The website is pretty clear about the requirements. It lists form 80 for applicant and not for sponsor. Apparently that form is sent to a third party to run security checks on the applicant. I've done very similar forms to work in government agencies and nuclear power in the U.S. so that makes sense. People often complain about doing it because they say the questions are similar to the application, but if they knew WHY they did it, they would understand. They don't send your application to a third party, but they do send the form 80.


----------



## sianyo

Old Yesterday, 02:38 PM
Razman1 Razman1 is offline
Junior Member

Join Date: May 2018
Posts: 3
Please update your flag here . 

I'm Canadian partner is Australian living here in Canada with me and her two daughters. We applied June 6th 2018, I was requested to do my medical and all went well. Now we are waiting for them to tell me to do my police check.


Hi, we applied around same time for same visa. We did medical check straight away. Got first contact from immigration a week ago for police checks. They only gave 15 days to upload which is impossible as have to wait for the certificates to be mailed out from Australia (husband has lived there in past) and Canada (which currently has a mail strike) so in meantime have uploaded payment receipts for the checks.


----------



## sianyo

GingerKangaroo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Myself (from Australia) and my partner (from Northern Ireland) have just been granted our 100 (skipped the 309!). We applied from within Canada as we met here and have been living here since. Here is our timeline:
> 
> Oct 30, 2017: Submitted 309/100 application online
> Nov 3, 2017: Supplied medical results
> March 13, 2018: Request for more info, specifically police checks from Canada + Northern Ireland, giving us 14 days for a response
> March 22, 2018: Canadian police check uploaded, and proof of application for Northern Ireland check uploaded
> April 2, 2018: Northern Ireland police check uploaded
> July 17, 2018: We discovered the 'information provided' button and finally clicked it...
> October 5, 2018: 100 granted
> 
> In the grant letter, the processing office is listed as Australian High Commission, Ottawa.
> 
> 'For first entry, arrive by' date is listed as November 15, 2018, which doesn't give us much time. At this stage, we are thinking its best for my partner to fly to Aus to activate the visa then come back almost straight away, while I stay in Canada to keep winding down our lives here. We hope to be ready to make the move in early Jan, 2019.
> 
> Out of interest, does anyone have any experience with gaining an extension on their first entry date? Can't hurt to ask
> 
> Best of luck for a speedy processing for those still waiting!


From what I have seen you cannot request/change the date of initial entry provided from Aust Immigration


----------



## sianyo

wembacr said:


> Hey, thanks for the tip.. I logged in into my ImmiAccount and I dont see it, I thought it was just to upload the documents required as I did when I created my application, can you tell me where to find it? Thanks
> 
> I need to reply this week for a request I got.
> 
> Thanks a million! Blessings


If you have been requested to add further documents you should see this link/button after scrolling to the very bottom of page on the 'attach documents' page on ur immiaccount


----------



## sianyo

sheilae said:


> Has she thought about doing her police check/medical now, before they ask for it? If she does go the RCMP to get fingerprinted it is only $25, not a huge deal to have to pay again if her application does take another 12 months.


Our RCMP police check with fingerprints in Vancouver cost $100


----------



## sianyo

stevescott1983 said:


> Hello all
> 
> First off - thanks for all who have posted. I've been following this forum a bit.
> I applied Dec. 16th for my 309. March 20th got a letter requesting more information. My overseas police check finally came in a few weeks ago, I submitted it (April 20th) and I am now at 'Further Assessment' - Any clue how long that takes from people's past experiences?
> 
> Have you got your 309 visa yet? I had email request a week ago for police certs too from Ingrid and it will take over the 15 days to arrive in mail.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Pretty sure you're not allowed to share personal information of other people, including case officers, on this forum. Best to edit the post to an initial(s).


----------



## ElaAussie

Hi Everyone!

Very excited to say that we have received the 100 visa. I'm not clear from the letter if it was processed through Ottawa.

Timeline:
Submitted: January 20, 2018
Uploaded medical & police: September, 2018
Received 100 visa: November 15, 2018
No contact at all from a case officer. We uploaded the medical and police checks when we assumed they might start to look at the case.

See you all in Australia!


----------



## Can2Aus

ElaAussie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Very excited to say that we have received the 100 visa. I'm not clear from the letter if it was processed through Ottawa.
> 
> Timeline:
> Submitted: January 20, 2018
> Uploaded medical & police: September, 2018
> Received 100 visa: November 15, 2018
> No contact at all from a case officer. We uploaded the medical and police checks when we assumed they might start to look at the case.
> 
> See you all in Australia!


Yaaaayyyy!! Massive congratulations. What an amazing early Christmas present!

Do you have to enter Australia before Jan 20, 2019?


----------



## Aztec

Skybluebrewer said:


> Pretty sure you're not allowed to share personal information of other people, including case officers, on this forum. Best to edit the post to an initial(s).


There is no rule listed pertaining to CO first names. In fact in some earlier posts CO names are noted often. There are rules regarding insulting and inflammatory language though some members seem to do that with impunity.

Forum Rules
AUSTRALIAFORUM.COM RULES - we ask that you observe the following rules in all areas of the forum including Visitor & Private Messages unless stated otherwise

AustraliaForum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.
Registered migration agent are required to have their MARN in their signature. Failure to do this may result it being removed from AustraliaForum.com
If you believe that someone has violated the forum rules or you have identified a spammer please click on the 'Report Post' option were the '!' is located
Members are not to post sexually explicit, racist, obscene or vulgar language, links or graphics. Any posts containing such content will be removed and could lead to a warning or a ban if necessary.
Please keep personal information personal. Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members' personal information on the site without their permission. Do not post your, or other members' personal contact details such as email address, Facebook, Skype, Twitter or other profile nor telephone number. This information should only be shared by Private Message, for your own protection. Any posting of personal information will be removed.
Please don't discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums. Use the PM facility to contact moderators.
As this is an English speaking forum, all posts must be in English. Any posts that are not in English will be removed.
Don't post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point.
Do not post publicly in full or in part any PMs or emails sent to you without the permission of the sender.
Sending unsolicited commercial mail via the PM system and sending abusive messages via the PM system will not be tolerated.
If a forum members asks you to stop sending them PM's you are to cease sending them PM's immediately.
Multiple user names are not allowed, and anyone discovered having them will have their posting privileges removed. Shill posting and deceptive posting is strictly not allowed in any form.
AustraliaForum.com is not a platfom to discuss legal action against the Australian Government and/or Department of Immigration and Border Protection
AustraliaForum.com is a platform for people to talk about their visa options we do not allow advertising of protests to go against a decision made by Australia
AustraliaForum.com does not allow for insulting comments about Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). They are doing the best job possible with the resources they have so please have respect for the case officers.
Do not use the forum as a place for advertising.
You may not make posts to promote commercial, personal, or not-for-profit websites, products, or services.
Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster.
Self-promotional links to your blog, video channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature if you are an Active Member. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) are allowed only one link (no extra wording, lines of text, slogans, no large text size etc.). No one is allowed to post self promotional links in the main forum areas.
This is not a tool for advertising someone else's site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately.
Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.
Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts in the marketplace section only. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe upto four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links.
Increasing your post count in order to advertise or self promote, post links, promote your signature, etc. is not allowed.
Using a username, user title or avatar that is an obvious domain name, company name, product name or service description will be removed. This is out of unfair promotion considerations as well as trademark implications. Email addresses are also NOT to be used as a username. Premium members are allowed promotional avatars. Forum Vendors are exempt from this rule.
Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and responsibility of the poster. You are responsible for your own posts and agree not to hold AustraliaForum.com liable for any messages posted. Periodically the Moderators of AustraliaForum.com may post comments. These comments may not necessarily reflect the opinions of AustraliaForum.com, or its owners.
The AustraliaForum.com forum is not pre-moderated. The AustraliaForum.com forum is intended to facilitate communication between registered AustraliaForum.com users and the views expressed do not necessarily reflect those of the owners. The posting of defamatory or otherwise illegal comment or material, contravenes our forum policy is not allowed. Although AustraliaForum.com is not responsible for comments included in this area, it reserves the right to review postings and delete them if they are not appropriate and your right to access the AustraliaForum.com forum may be revoked. Members should also be aware that such activities may subject them to civil actions or criminal penalties.
In return for permitting you to use the AustraliaForum.com forum you agree with AustraliaForum.com that your contribution:
is your own original work and that you have the right to make it available to us for all the purposes specified above
is not defamatory
does not infringe any applicable law and
does not breach our abuse policy as outlined within these rules
This Website is only for use by individuals over the age of 18. You should not use this Website if you are under 18.
Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile. After posting 5 good messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted.
You may not use the forums to solicit donations, votes, or participants for surveys, contests, petitions, or product testing. Employment requests/offers are limited to the Marketplace forum and subject to the Marketplace Rules.
Posts advertising missing persons are not allowed, unless there is police involvement. Contact a moderator before posting.


----------



## ElaAussie

Can2Aus said:


> Yaaaayyyy!! Massive congratulations. What an amazing early Christmas present!
> 
> Do you have to enter Australia before Jan 20, 2019?


No, thankfully! Because we waited to do the medical and police checks the entry date is tied to those, being September 2019.


----------



## Can2Aus

ElaAussie said:


> No, thankfully! Because we waited to do the medical and police checks the entry date is tied to those, being September 2019.


Oh smart! We front-loaded, which I hope won't bite us in the a$$. But I want to be there by Sept 2019 anyway (applied Sept, 2018) - so here is hoping for an early approval so that we can at least plan some stuff - lol

Congrats again and good luck with the move


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Aztec said:


> There is no rule listed pertaining to CO first names. In fact in some earlier posts CO names are noted often. There are rules regarding insulting and inflammatory language though some members seem to do that with impunity.
> 
> Forum Rules
> AUSTRALIAFORUM.COM RULES - we ask that you observe the following rules in all areas of the forum including Visitor & Private Messages unless stated otherwise
> 
> AustraliaForum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.
> Registered migration agent are required to have their MARN in their signature. Failure to do this may result it being removed from AustraliaForum.com
> If you believe that someone has violated the forum rules or you have identified a spammer please click on the 'Report Post' option were the '!' is located
> Members are not to post sexually explicit, racist, obscene or vulgar language, links or graphics. Any posts containing such content will be removed and could lead to a warning or a ban if necessary.
> Please keep personal information personal. Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members' personal information on the site without their permission. Do not post your, or other members' personal contact details such as email address, Facebook, Skype, Twitter or other profile nor telephone number. This information should only be shared by Private Message, for your own protection. Any posting of personal information will be removed.
> Please don't discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums. Use the PM facility to contact moderators.
> As this is an English speaking forum, all posts must be in English. Any posts that are not in English will be removed.
> Don't post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point.
> Do not post publicly in full or in part any PMs or emails sent to you without the permission of the sender.
> Sending unsolicited commercial mail via the PM system and sending abusive messages via the PM system will not be tolerated.
> If a forum members asks you to stop sending them PM's you are to cease sending them PM's immediately.
> Multiple user names are not allowed, and anyone discovered having them will have their posting privileges removed. Shill posting and deceptive posting is strictly not allowed in any form.
> AustraliaForum.com is not a platfom to discuss legal action against the Australian Government and/or Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> AustraliaForum.com is a platform for people to talk about their visa options we do not allow advertising of protests to go against a decision made by Australia
> AustraliaForum.com does not allow for insulting comments about Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). They are doing the best job possible with the resources they have so please have respect for the case officers.
> Do not use the forum as a place for advertising.
> You may not make posts to promote commercial, personal, or not-for-profit websites, products, or services.
> Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster.
> Self-promotional links to your blog, video channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature if you are an Active Member. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) are allowed only one link (no extra wording, lines of text, slogans, no large text size etc.). No one is allowed to post self promotional links in the main forum areas.
> This is not a tool for advertising someone else's site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately.
> Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.
> Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts in the marketplace section only. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe upto four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links.
> Increasing your post count in order to advertise or self promote, post links, promote your signature, etc. is not allowed.
> Using a username, user title or avatar that is an obvious domain name, company name, product name or service description will be removed. This is out of unfair promotion considerations as well as trademark implications. Email addresses are also NOT to be used as a username. Premium members are allowed promotional avatars. Forum Vendors are exempt from this rule.
> Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and responsibility of the poster. You are responsible for your own posts and agree not to hold AustraliaForum.com liable for any messages posted. Periodically the Moderators of AustraliaForum.com may post comments. These comments may not necessarily reflect the opinions of AustraliaForum.com, or its owners.
> The AustraliaForum.com forum is not pre-moderated. The AustraliaForum.com forum is intended to facilitate communication between registered AustraliaForum.com users and the views expressed do not necessarily reflect those of the owners. The posting of defamatory or otherwise illegal comment or material, contravenes our forum policy is not allowed. Although AustraliaForum.com is not responsible for comments included in this area, it reserves the right to review postings and delete them if they are not appropriate and your right to access the AustraliaForum.com forum may be revoked. Members should also be aware that such activities may subject them to civil actions or criminal penalties.
> In return for permitting you to use the AustraliaForum.com forum you agree with AustraliaForum.com that your contribution:
> is your own original work and that you have the right to make it available to us for all the purposes specified above
> is not defamatory
> does not infringe any applicable law and
> does not breach our abuse policy as outlined within these rules
> This Website is only for use by individuals over the age of 18. You should not use this Website if you are under 18.
> Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile. After posting 5 good messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted.
> You may not use the forums to solicit donations, votes, or participants for surveys, contests, petitions, or product testing. Employment requests/offers are limited to the Marketplace forum and subject to the Marketplace Rules.
> Posts advertising missing persons are not allowed, unless there is police involvement. Contact a moderator before posting.


Then the rules must have changed as once upon a time, only initials were allowed to be used. But just as I would not want someone posting my name publicly on a forum without my permission, I wouldn't do it to a CO.


----------



## Aztec

I think the reasoning behind posting a CO's name is to gauge movement on visa grants, RFI's and alike, and that is the main purpose of this part of the forum. I don't see it as being an invasion of privacy. It's not like anyone is giving out their last names or phone numbers.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Aztec said:


> I think the reasoning behind posting a CO's name is to gauge movement on visa grants, RFI's and alike, and that is the main purpose of this part of the forum. I don't see it as being an invasion of privacy. It's not like anyone is giving out their last names or phone numbers.


By all means then, share away.


----------



## Eh?

ElaAussie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Very excited to say that we have received the 100 visa. I'm not clear from the letter if it was processed through Ottawa.


Congrats!

On my email (not the grant itself) it says the visa that was applied for, my citizenship and the office it was processed in.

On the grant itself, it says the CO name, a number and department of home affairs.


----------



## ElaAussie

Eh? said:


> Congrats!
> 
> On my email (not the grant itself) it says the visa that was applied for, my citizenship and the office it was processed in.
> 
> On the grant itself, it says the CO name, a number and department of home affairs.


Nope. Doesn't say any of that! I would have liked to know the processing office but the email we received and the visa approval don't have any of those details (office, CO, a number).


----------



## Razman1

sianyo please keep updating as things progress for you.We are debating on whether to submit the police check now and if need be submit another if time lapses.


----------



## avi7616

*Visa Grant!! *

Hi All,
Very excited to share that we have been granted our 100 visa.
Our timeline below:

Submitted: 01.04.2018 
Front-loaded all the police checks (except Canadian) & Medical
Contact with CO: 15.11.2018. Asking for Canadian Police check
Documents Provided: 28.11.2018 
Visa Grant: 30.11.2018 (straight 100)

we did the visa by ourselves, no agent. Our application was processed out of Ottawa

Been a silent observer on this forum for a few months. Thank you everyone who posts here and share their experiences & good luck to everyone who is still waiting, I am sure the good news is around the corner


----------



## Mish

Skybluebrewer said:


> Then the rules must have changed as once upon a time, only initials were allowed to be used. But just as I would not want someone posting my name publicly on a forum without my permission, I wouldn't do it to a CO.


Initials only for the case officers is what is suppose to be mentioned on the forum. It must have gotten removed from the rules at some point. That is easily solved as the rules have now been updated to include that only initials of the case officer are mentioned.


----------



## Can2Aus

avi7616 said:


> Hi All,
> Very excited to share that we have been granted our 100 visa.
> Our timeline below:
> 
> Submitted: 01.04.2018
> Front-loaded all the police checks (except Canadian) & Medical
> Contact with CO: 15.11.2018. Asking for Canadian Police check
> Documents Provided: 28.11.2018
> Visa Grant: 30.11.2018 (straight 100)
> 
> we did the visa by ourselves, no agent. Our application was processed out of Ottawa
> 
> Been a silent observer on this forum for a few months. Thank you everyone who posts here and share their experiences & good luck to everyone who is still waiting, I am sure the good news is around the corner


Such great news. Congratulations!


----------



## Can2Aus

Happy New Year everyone!!

Anyone else hoping for an Australia Day miracle?


----------



## wembacr

Me, Me!
Yesterday I was requested for a Stat Dec, just sent it a couple of hours ago, now just waiting for that beautiful email   
Applied for PMV 300 May 2018


----------



## Razman1

Just wondering 

I was requested ( wife is Australian) to get my health exam done October 2018 and our Stat Dec was requested in early Jan. Police checks were also front loaded not long ago. 

Because the CO requested the medical would it be safe to assume that they would either approve or deny the visa application before this coming October? so that it does not expire?


----------



## Aussie83

Razman1 said:


> Just wondering
> 
> I was requested ( wife is Australian) to get my health exam done October 2018 and our Stat Dec was requested in early Jan. Police checks were also front loaded not long ago.
> 
> Because the CO requested the medical would it be safe to assume that they would either approve or deny the visa application before this coming October? so that it does not expire?


No not safe to assume so


----------



## Razman1

Aussie83 do they not try to approve the visa typically before Police checks and medicals expire? So that you don't have to get another before entering the country?


----------



## Razman1

Aussie83 do they not try to approve the visa typically before Police checks and medicals expire? So that you don't have to get another before entering the country?


----------



## wembacr

Hi! Friends... this has been quite, any good news out there?


----------



## Can2Aus

Nothing here, but we are only 6 months in.

Still hoping for approval by September as that is the date we have set to export our dog. He needs so many tests leading up to export, that you pretty much just have to set a firm date. 

It just seems so slow out there


----------



## wembacr

I hear you... we are in the same situation... but I have been now waiting for about 10 months, last contact this past January. Also, taking my dog with me .. so still all that extra work, but for that I am paying a pet relocation company to do all... 
I am waiting for my PMV300...


----------



## Can2Aus

wembacr said:


> I hear you... we are in the same situation... but I have been now waiting for about 10 months, last contact this past January. Also, taking my dog with me .. so still all that extra work, but for that I am paying a pet relocation company to do all...
> I am waiting for my PMV300...


I did look into one of those, but just decided to do ourselves. He just had the rabies test and it cost $550...for one test!!! That dog better live at least 2 more years after we arrive - lol


----------



## wembacr

We are from a non approved country for animal imports for OZ, so its a bit worse, my little one needs to stay in the USA for about 1,5 months before being able to travel to Oz, and that test had to send it to UK, but it was $450 USD including courier..


----------



## Can2Aus

wembacr said:


> We are from a non approved country for animal imports for OZ, so its a bit worst, my little one needs to stay in the USA for about 1,5 months before being able to travel to Oz, and that test had to send it to UK, but it was $450 USD including courier..


Oh, that is rough! Poor lil pup.

At least my guy can stay with us for all testing and then he only needs to stay in quarantine in Melbourne for 10days before we can bust him out.


----------



## wembacr

I will send you my little one, so they get ready together for the Oz life LOL 
Yes, 10 days in Melbourne.... 

Good Luck!


----------



## Can2Aus

wembacr said:


> I will send you my little one, so they get ready together for the Oz life LOL
> Yes, 10 days in Melbourne....
> 
> Good Luck!


'jail' buddies


----------



## C&C_QLD

*Yayyy Doggies!*

We are in the same boat as all of you pretty well. We Applied to Ottawa July 4th 2018 and front loaded everything. RFI January 14th 2019 which we did immediately and since then only crickets!
We are also trying to time the import of our dog which of course is impossible. RNAT done. Government vet RNAT declaration done. Import Permit from BICON landed yesterday. Dog now has an official firm "not before" travel date of August 4th. We are doing all the veterinary prep stuff ourselves but hope to hire a relocation service to get him from Canada to Mickleham, and subsequently on to our NSW address after quarantine.
Medicals expire June 29th and again like everyone else, it would be really nice to get an answer so that we can sort out doggy and people shipping etc with confidence.
Good luck all and let's hope Ottawa has a flurry of approvals soon!


----------



## wembacr

*Woof Woof  *

Lets have some fun while we keep waiting...


----------



## Razman1

Good Luck everyone! We applied on June 6th 2018 and other than asking for medical and sp40 form, we haven't heard anything. Police checks are all front loaded.


----------



## Randy10

Razman1 said:


> Good Luck everyone! We applied on June 6th 2018 and other than asking for medical and sp40 form, we haven't heard anything. Police checks are all front loaded.


Well I may have goofed up!! Back in January a CO asked for the SP40 form, I submitted it via Immi and I had to select the button on the bottom of IMMI "I confirm I have provided the information as requested" which isn't always available but was that day.

The email said reply back within 14 days or a decision could be made without the information. I've emailed the CO with the information explain what happened so I'm hoping its all good after that.


----------



## Can2Aus

Seems like there are a flurry of partner visa's being granted over on the Washington D.C forum post, really hoping we start to hear the same good news here soon!


----------



## ab2qld

Hi all,
Just read through A LOT of posts, not sure if it has made me more or less anxious about visa waiting times but at least it's nice to know we're not alone.
Our info FYI
My partner (Canadian) applied 23rd August 2018
Submitted all requested documents by end of Jan 2019
...and now we are just waiting.

Has anyone else uploaded some updates to their docs as time goes on (like evidence while apart etc)?


----------



## Can2Aus

ab2qld said:


> Hi all,
> Just read through A LOT of posts, not sure if it has made me more or less anxious about visa waiting times but at least it's nice to know we're not alone.
> Our info FYI
> My partner (Canadian) applied 23rd August 2018
> Submitted all requested documents by end of Jan 2019
> ...and now we are just waiting.
> 
> Has anyone else uploaded some updates to their docs as time goes on (like evidence while apart etc)?


I too am super anxious about the wait times as we are moving by mid Oct regardless of if it comes through or not. So...eek!

We applied Sept 4, but front loaded everything so haven't been asked for any further info at this stage. We have, however uploaded some updates earlier this year, with photos of weddings, Christmas etc, as well as our current mortgage statement and a few other annual bills.


----------



## Razman1

Can2Aus said:


> I too am super anxious about the wait times as we are moving by mid Oct regardless of if it comes through or not. So...eek!
> 
> We applied Sept 4, but front loaded everything so haven't been asked for any further info at this stage. We have, however uploaded some updates earlier this year, with photos of weddings, Christmas etc, as well as our current mortgage statement and a few other annual bills.


Can2Aus your moving by October regardless ? How does that work? Will that not cancel your current visa?.


----------



## Can2Aus

Razman1 said:


> Can2Aus your moving by October regardless ? How does that work? Will that not cancel your current visa?.


.

I am the sponsor, so already a citizen, as are our children. Hopefully my husbands visa will be approved and if not we will apply for visitor visa (600). It won't cancel his 309 application, but there is a chance the 600 won't get approved. If that is the case (worst case), then he will just stay behind in Canada until the approval comes through


----------



## Razman1

Can2Aus said:


> .
> 
> I am the sponsor, so already a citizen, as are our children. Hopefully my husbands visa will be approved and if not we will apply for visitor visa (600). It won't cancel his 309 application, but there is a chance the 600 won't get approved. If that is the case (worst case), then he will just stay behind in Canada until the approval comes through


I hope it all works out for you Can2Aus! I hope you don't have to go the other route.

We are anxiously waiting as well! (June 6 2018) we hope to be in Melbourne by October.


----------



## ivar su

Is this post for Canadians applying for an Australian PR?


----------



## ivar su

Can anyone explain to me what's the process to apply for Australian PR as skilled worker?


----------



## aussiesteve

No, this is for those applying for partner visas.
You would be best to start a separate thread.


----------



## wembacr

I just got my golden email. Thanks everyone... PMV 300 granted after 11 months waiting... question- it says For first entry, arrive by 17 April 2019, that means I need to be there before April 17....


----------



## Can2Aus

Razman1 said:


> I hope it all works out for you Can2Aus! I hope you don't have to go the other route.
> 
> We are anxiously waiting as well! (June 6 2018) we hope to be in Melbourne by October.


Hope everything comes through in time for you as well. Living in limbo with constant worry is never much fun


----------



## Can2Aus

wembacr said:


> I just got my golden email. Thanks everyone... PMV 300 granted after 11 months waiting... question- it says For first entry, arrive by 17 April 2019, that means I need to be there before April 17....


Yes, you need to make the trip to Aus within the next 14 days  You can return home after that, if needed, to tie up all affairs and get your pooch organized. But you do have to make a trip there soon to activate the visa

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## wembacr

Thanks... just booked my flight... arriving april 15th ... yay... it was very short notice... between grant and most arrive by... but I can make it...


----------



## wembacr

*PMV 300 Granted Today*

Dear friends! 
I got my grant today, after 10 months of waiting.... I really want to thank this forum for all the supportive comments and good vibes... keep the faith up...

See you in Australia


----------



## ab2qld

Can2Aus said:


> Hope everything comes through in time for you as well. Living in limbo with constant worry is never much fun


Very true! I am already in Aus waiting for my partner, so the sooner long distance is over the better!

I put an update today..can't hurt!

Good luck everyone


----------



## ab2qld

wembacr said:


> Dear friends!
> I got my grant today, after 10 months of waiting.... I really want to thank this forum for all the supportive comments and good vibes... keep the faith up...
> 
> See you in Australia


Congratulations!!


----------



## C&C_QLD

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
Nice to read good news. There are days when we feel hopeful and others where we feel miserable, this is a trying process all around. Enjoy!


----------



## achohan91

I just lodged application for Partner Visa 309 and 100 on April 15th, 2019.

I am Canadian and my wife is Australian Citizen who has been living with me in Canada for over 1.5 years but we have been in long distance relationship since 2008. We had few religious ceremonies in the years between. I recently went to Australia for the second time and we both wanted to move there.

I have submitted all the documents required for both sponsor and applicant except the health check and police check for the applicant (me).

However I received a notification that health assessment is required and got the referral letter. Considering the wait times and validity of health check and police check, Should I upload the health and police check within next 2-3 weeks? Or is there gonna be another request from Case Office regarding this? I have been reading lot of posts and the answers seem conflicting.

Please advise. I would like to have 2 or 3 months time for entry to Australia after application is processed so I can wrap up few things.


----------



## ab2qld

achohan91 said:


> I just lodged application for Partner Visa 309 and 100 on April 15th, 2019.
> 
> I am Canadian and my wife is Australian Citizen who has been living with me in Canada for over 1.5 years but we have been in long distance relationship since 2008. We had few religious ceremonies in the years between. I recently went to Australia for the second time and we both wanted to move there.
> 
> I have submitted all the documents required for both sponsor and applicant except the health check and police check for the applicant (me).
> 
> However I received a notification that health assessment is required and got the referral letter. Considering the wait times and validity of health check and police check, Should I upload the health and police check within next 2-3 weeks? Or is there gonna be another request from Case Office regarding this? I have been reading lot of posts and the answers seem conflicting.
> 
> Please advise. I would like to have 2 or 3 months time for entry to Australia after application is processed so I can wrap up few things.


--
Hey,
Others might have a different take on this to me, but if I were you I'd get everything done as soon as you can, that way everything is in their hands and if you're lucky they could assess and grant you your visa faster.
As it is the police check can take a month to receive anyway.

Because none of us know when we will actually get the visa I think the entry time is a just a risk you have to take and deal with when it happens. It may not even end up being an issue.

Not sure if that helps!


----------



## achohan91

ab2qld said:


> --
> Hey,
> Others might have a different take on this to me, but if I were you I'd get everything done as soon as you can, that way everything is in their hands and if you're lucky they could assess and grant you your visa faster.
> As it is the police check can take a month to receive anyway.
> 
> Because none of us know when we will actually get the visa I think the entry time is a just a risk you have to take and deal with when it happens. It may not even end up being an issue.
> 
> Not sure if that helps!


I think I will go with front loading this. I have scheduled my medical test for April 26th and results will be with them within 3 days.

I will also get fingerprinting done today and I should be able to upload within 2 weeks, It took almost 2 weeks for my wife as I got them done a month ago.

Fingers crossed. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Aussie83

achohan91 said:


> ab2qld said:
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Hey,
> Others might have a different take on this to me, but if I were you I'd get everything done as soon as you can, that way everything is in their hands and if you're lucky they could assess and grant you your visa faster.
> As it is the police check can take a month to receive anyway.
> 
> Because none of us know when we will actually get the visa I think the entry time is a just a risk you have to take and deal with when it happens. It may not even end up being an issue.
> 
> Not sure if that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will go with front loading this. I have scheduled my medical test for April 26th and results will be with them within 3 days.
> 
> I will also get fingerprinting done today and I should be able to upload within 2 weeks, It took almost 2 weeks for my wife as I got them done a month ago.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Let's see how it goes.
Click to expand...

You're aware of the risk so as long as you are prepared that if it takes longer than 12 months to do them again then go for it.

Sadly some people who know the risk and roll the dice complain that they have to pay for them again.


----------



## ab2qld

*Granted*

Good news on our front. We just had our visa granted! What an amazing relief! A year of long distance can finally come to an end.

Took almost exactly 8 months from lodgement date.

Good luck everyone still waiting!

Also, some of you might be interested in the following;

In order to alleviate my anxiety and somehow hope to gain some semblance of control/prediction over the visa grant situation, I calculated some average visa grant timelines based on as many 2018 Canadian applications that I could find on the internet- which ended up being about 14 cases.

Of these there were three granted under 90 days, the rest were mostly within the 200-day length with one as long as 566.

Basically, the average ranged from 220-280 day applications depending on whether you included anomalies.

Obviously, each case is different so doing any of this analysis with only a small group of cases was potentially useless, but for me, having a point of comparison was helpful and in our case, it turned out to fit within the average range.

(I have a science background..can you tell? haha)


----------



## Razman1

ab2qld said:


> Good news on our front. We just had our visa granted! What an amazing relief! A year of long distance can finally come to an end.
> 
> Took almost exactly 8 months from lodgement date.
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting!
> 
> Also, some of you might be interested in the following;
> 
> In order to alleviate my anxiety and somehow hope to gain some semblance of control/prediction over the visa grant situation, I calculated some average visa grant timelines based on as many 2018 Canadian applications that I could find on the internet- which ended up being about 14 cases.
> 
> Of these there were three granted under 90 days, the rest were mostly within the 200-day length with one as long as 566.
> 
> Basically, the average ranged from 220-280 day applications depending on whether you included anomalies.
> 
> Obviously, each case is different so doing any of this analysis with only a small group of cases was potentially useless, but for me, having a point of comparison was helpful and in our case, it turned out to fit within the average range.
> 
> (I have a science background..can you tell? haha)


Congratulations!! Hopefully we aren't too far behind (June 06 2018)..


----------



## Can2Aus

ab2qld said:


> Good news on our front. We just had our visa granted! What an amazing relief! A year of long distance can finally come to an end.
> 
> Took almost exactly 8 months from lodgement date.
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting!
> 
> Also, some of you might be interested in the following;
> 
> In order to alleviate my anxiety and somehow hope to gain some semblance of control/prediction over the visa grant situation, I calculated some average visa grant timelines based on as many 2018 Canadian applications that I could find on the internet- which ended up being about 14 cases.
> 
> Of these there were three granted under 90 days, the rest were mostly within the 200-day length with one as long as 566.
> 
> Basically, the average ranged from 220-280 day applications depending on whether you included anomalies.
> 
> Obviously, each case is different so doing any of this analysis with only a small group of cases was potentially useless, but for me, having a point of comparison was helpful and in our case, it turned out to fit within the average range.
> 
> (I have a science background..can you tell? haha)


So exciting, Congratulations!!!

When did you apply? And when do you have to make your first entry by?


----------



## Razman1

Can2Aus 

I don't know about the entry date but i'd wager that they applied around Aug 24th... or somewhere around there.  Not being a smart ass.. well a little but in a good way..




Its so random though since they applied 2 months after we did, and we've front loaded everything as well.

yes ab2qld what is your entry date? i'm curious as well.


----------



## Can2Aus

Razman1 said:


> Can2Aus
> 
> I don't know about the entry date but i'd wager that they applied around Aug 24th... or somewhere around there.  Not being a smart ass.. well a little but in a good way..
> 
> Its so random though since they applied 2 months after we did, and we've front loaded everything as well.
> 
> yes ab2qld what is your entry date? i'm curious as well.


Smart ass 

I see that now!!

Have you been asked for additional information? So weird how they skip around like that


----------



## Razman1

Can2Aus I was asked back earlier January, for the 40SP form and supplied it. When i emailed to make sure they got it, the CO said no further information was required. So currently at the below...



Status "Further assessment" - The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required. So who knows my health exam which they requested was pretty early on so may or may not have to get a new one.


----------



## ab2qld

Razman1 said:


> Can2Aus
> 
> I don't know about the entry date but i'd wager that they applied around Aug 24th... or somewhere around there.  Not being a smart ass.. well a little but in a good way..
> 
> Its so random though since they applied 2 months after we did, and we've front loaded everything as well.
> 
> yes ab2qld what is your entry date? i'm curious as well.


Correct about late August 
Entry Date is November which aligns with the medical.
Last contact we had from the CO was October last year, which was about getting the medical done- everything they seemed to otherwise need had been uploaded by then.

It is a frustratingly random process for sure, it definitely isn't done in order of lodgement date (which would seem fairer)- things seems to bump people around in the queue... but I'm not sure what exactly.


----------



## Awaiting

Hey all
I've just found this thread and thus joined this forum. My husband is applying offshore and is being processed in ottawa. I'm his wife and sponsor.

We applied August 23rd 2018
We thought we'd front loaded our application but had provided the wrong RCMP police check - the one without fingerprints.
Request for his fingerprint-police check March 12 2019

We provided them as soon as we received it back 10 days later
No news since but I continue to update them of various changes in our lives. 8 months in!

That's me, here's to hoping it comes through tomorrow
Or the next tomorrow but dear God not 20 months.


----------



## Razman1

Welcome Awaiting..

We applied June 6 2018 still waiting.. I'm the Canuck and my wife is the Aussie. When it comes through we are moving to a small town in Melbourne.


----------



## Can2Aus

Awaiting said:


> Hey all
> I've just found this thread and thus joined this forum. My husband is applying offshore and is being processed in ottawa. I'm his wife and sponsor.
> 
> We applied August 23rd 2018
> We thought we'd front loaded our application but had provided the wrong RCMP police check - the one without fingerprints.
> Request for his fingerprint-police check March 12 2019
> 
> We provided them as soon as we received it back 10 days later
> No news since but I continue to update them of various changes in our lives. 8 months in!
> 
> That's me, here's to hoping it comes through tomorrow
> Or the next tomorrow but dear God not 20 months.


Hey Awaiting, welcome!!

We are not too far off you as we applied Sept 4, 2018. I am also the sponsor and with my Canadian husband and 2 daughters we live in BC and are going to be relocating to the Gold Coast with my family. My eldest daughter is due to start Prep in 2020, so we are really crossing our fingers for approval within a year, because we are moving mid Sept (latest Oct) regardless. We want to be settled with enough time for her to adjust before we throw another huge change at her. We also have a dog we are bringing with us, so we had to book a pretty firm date in order to get all his tests done.


----------



## Awaiting

Well can2Aus and Razman1 please let me know when your visas get granted! Hopefully we're all close!


----------



## Awaiting

Hey just a question
Does anyone else have a little blue box notification that's always showing in my immiaccount saying outstanding checks health assessment, character assessment etc Then at the bottom it says 'if you've already provided these checks please ignore this message this is a known issue' 

Or something like that?

I'm pretty sure all our checks are in however the presence of this message for the entirety of our process is very disconcerting. 

We were requested for a police check a while back, contacted via Immimessage and email and we uploaded the form asap. Was there a way of alerting the officer that the form is up too? I'm not sure if we're forbidden to email them back. We just uploaded it but haven't heard anything since..


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Awaiting said:


> Hey just a question
> Does anyone else have a little blue box notification that's always showing in my immiaccount saying outstanding checks health assessment, character assessment etc *Then at the bottom it says 'if you've already provided these checks please ignore this message this is a known issue' *
> 
> Or something like that?
> 
> I'm pretty sure all our checks are in however the presence of this message for the entirety of our process is very disconcerting.
> 
> We were requested for a police check a while back, contacted via Immimessage and email and we uploaded the form asap. Was there a way of alerting the officer that the form is up too? I'm not sure if we're forbidden to email them back. We just uploaded it but haven't heard anything since..


Your answer is in your question.

It's also shown to every person when they log into their immi account before they can access their application screen:

_Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

•Health Assessment
•Character assessment
•Biometrics
•Additional payment requirement

This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams._

If your information is in your immi account, then they have it. If you haven't heard back, it's because they haven't gotten around to making a decision on your case yet.


----------



## worldking1

Hi experts , 
Need your advice before lodge partner visa .
my case slightly different. I engaged last month and going to get married within 2months. It’s a arranged marriage and we met recently only. 

This situation which type of visa more suitable for me 309 or 300? All I need quicker and avoid longer waiting time .

I knew that if I want apply 309 need wait until get married .

But If I do lodge subclass 300 now still I can get married outside Au on July before approve sub300 . Is it good way to go ? 


While applying 300 or 309 the sponsor(me) must be inside Australia or can stay & work outside Au ? 

Anyone has any idea !!

Really appreciate your experience inputs .

Thx 
King


----------



## JandE

worldking1 said:


> Hi experts ,
> Need your advice before lodge partner visa .
> my case slightly different. I engaged last month and going to get married within 2months. It's a arranged marriage and we met recently only.
> 
> This situation which type of visa more suitable for me 309 or 300? All I need quicker and avoid longer waiting time .
> 
> I knew that if I want apply 309 need wait until get married, after you marry.
> 
> But If I do lodge subclass 300 now still I can get married outside Au on July before approve sub300 . Is it good way to go ?
> 
> While applying 300 or 309 the sponsor(me) must be inside Australia or can stay & work outside Au ?
> 
> Anyone has any idea !!
> 
> Really appreciate your experience inputs .
> 
> Thx
> King


If you apply for the PMV, you should *not *get married, as that visa would no longer be suitable, and you would need to switch to the 309 visa.

The rules for the PMV are that you apply, wait, enter Australia after it is granted, only *then* do you get married, either in Australia or outside, then you apply for the 820 visa. (_the onshore equivalent of the 309 visa_).

A 309 visa does *not* need you to be married, but does need more proof of a relationship than the PMV. 
Marriage is only a requirement of the PMV. 
It is *not *required for a Partner Visa.

The sponsor can be living outside Australia during the application and waiting time. (I was)


----------



## misseswonder

Hi everyone,

Any news from Ottawa? Over here waiting as well.


----------



## Awaiting

None for us yet wbu? When did you apply? Misseswonder


----------



## Razman1

misseswonder said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any news from Ottawa? Over here waiting as well.


Nothing yet since they requested the 40Sp from my in Jan. Applied June 6 2018, they are or were looking but nothing. Still says further assessment (stage 1), everything is pre loaded.


----------



## misseswonder

I applied in January 2019. Uploaded the recommended documents when I applied. Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Razman1

Once everyone logs into Immi to application home does everyone's say 

"information
Important information

Applicants who are granted the temporary visa will be eligible for consideration for permanent residence 2 years from the date this application was submitted.

This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further information is required. "


----------



## misseswonder

Nope. Mine just says application is received and will be processed.


----------



## Razman1

misseswonder said:


> Nope. Mine just says application is received and will be processed.


hmm not sure that it means much anyway misseswonder, lets hope we all hear something soon. Otherwise I'll need to do my medical over again if I don't hear back by August ( which isn't an issue). But i'm hoping it doesn't go over the 12 months.


----------



## misseswonder

Yup. All we can do is wait


----------



## katlb82

Razman1 said:


> Once everyone logs into Immi to application home does everyone's say
> 
> "information
> Important information
> 
> Applicants who are granted the temporary visa will be eligible for consideration for permanent residence 2 years from the date this application was submitted.
> 
> This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further information is required. "


Yes, on the application home page - mine has had that message since lodging and hasn't changed. So, not on the landing page when you first log in, but when you 'view details' of the application from the landing page.


----------



## Razman1

katlb82 said:


> Yes, on the application home page - mine has had that message since lodging and hasn't changed. So, not on the landing page when you first log in, but when you 'view details' of the application from the landing page.


yeah just before where you enter attachments and stuff. When did you lodge again katlb82?


----------



## JandE

Razman1 said:


> Once everyone logs into Immi to application home does everyone's say
> 
> "information
> Important information
> 
> Applicants who are granted the temporary visa will be eligible for consideration for permanent residence 2 years from the date this application was submitted. "


It even says that for PMV applications, (_at least it used to_) even though it doesn't apply to the PMV's.

_Consideration for permanent residence 2 years from the date this application was submitted_, only applies to the 309 and 820 applications.


----------



## Razman1

JandE said:


> It even says that for PMV applications, (_at least it used to_) even though it doesn't apply to the PMV's.
> 
> _Consideration for permanent residence 2 years from the date this application was submitted_, only applies to the 309 and 820 applications.


JandE it was more for "This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further information is required. "


----------



## katlb82

Razman1 said:


> yeah just before where you enter attachments and stuff. When did you lodge again katlb82?


17 Feb 2019.


----------



## Razman1

katlb82 said:


> 17 Feb 2019.


I hope you here something soon, and it doesn't take as long as some have.


----------



## C&C_QLD

*At last!*

10 months later...
Permanent residency subclass 100 granted today!

Applied July 4 2018 Canada Offshore Ottawa Office 309/100
RFI January 15th 2019 additional details of dependant 
RFI March 23 2019 Redo Medicals
RFI April 9 Signed 815 Health undertaking
May 3 2019 100 Granted for both dependant and self.
Enter by date July 3 2019

Thank you to everyone who answered our questions along the way. This forum is invaluable!
Good luck to everyone, it will come.


----------



## Awaiting

C&C_QLD said:


> 10 months later...
> Permanent residency subclass 100 granted today!
> 
> Applied July 4 2018 Canada Offshore Ottawa Office 309/100
> RFI January 15th 2019 additional details of dependant
> RFI March 23 2019 Redo Medicals
> RFI April 9 Signed 815 Health undertaking
> May 3 2019 100 Granted for both dependant and self.
> Enter by date July 3 2019
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered our questions along the way. This forum is invaluable!
> Good luck to everyone, it will come.


THATS GREAT congratulations! Thanks for taking the time to share &#128578; gives the rest of us hope!

Did you have immigration ever request for additional information throughout your process? Or were you ahead of it all?

We applied August 23rd 2018 so hopefully we're not too far off now!


----------



## misseswonder

C&C_QLD said:


> 10 months later...
> Permanent residency subclass 100 granted today!
> 
> Applied July 4 2018 Canada Offshore Ottawa Office 309/100
> RFI January 15th 2019 additional details of dependant
> RFI March 23 2019 Redo Medicals
> RFI April 9 Signed 815 Health undertaking
> May 3 2019 100 Granted for both dependant and self.
> Enter by date July 3 2019
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered our questions along the way. This forum is invaluable!
> Good luck to everyone, it will come.


Wow congrats!!


----------



## C&C_QLD

Awaiting said:


> THATS GREAT congratulations! Thanks for taking the time to share &#128578; gives the rest of us hope!
> 
> Did you have immigration ever request for additional information throughout your process? Or were you ahead of it all?
> 
> We applied August 23rd 2018 so hopefully we're not too far off now!


Thanks Awaiting! 
We are super excited!
Yes in fact we had 3 requests for more info. One was more details for my daughter who was travelling with me. The next one was for new medicals and the 3rd was for me to sign an 815 health undertaking.
We were given 2 weeks for each request and we promptly uploaded everything asked for within that time frame.
We front loaded medicals and police checks, we didn't upload the form 80 and were not asked for one. 
Hopefully yours is right around the corner.. Good luck to you!


----------



## Randy10

C&C_QLD said:


> 10 months later...
> Permanent residency subclass 100 granted today!
> 
> Applied July 4 2018 Canada Offshore Ottawa Office 309/100
> RFI January 15th 2019 additional details of dependant
> RFI March 23 2019 Redo Medicals
> RFI April 9 Signed 815 Health undertaking
> May 3 2019 100 Granted for both dependant and self.
> Enter by date July 3 2019
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered our questions along the way. This forum is invaluable!
> Good luck to everyone, it will come.


Congrats C&C!

But on another note

Applied June 6th 2018 Canada Offshore Ottawa Office 309/100
Requested Medical in Aug 2018
Front loaded Police Check
January 9th Request for 40Sp
May 3 2019 100 Granted

Good luck to everyone ( 2 Granted the same day)
Enter by date Aug 6th 2019


----------



## C&C_QLD

Randy10 said:


> Congrats C&C!
> 
> But on another note
> 
> Applied June 6th 2018 Canada Offshore Ottawa Office 309/100
> Requested Medical in Aug 2018
> Front loaded Police Check
> January 9th Request for 40Sp
> May 3 2019 100 Granted
> 
> Good luck to everyone ( 2 Granted the same day)
> Enter by date July 3 2019


Fantastic! Congrats!!


----------



## Randy10

C&C_QLD said:


> Fantastic! Congrats!!


Thank you C&C..


----------



## Awaiting

Really wow congrats to you too! This is good news!!!! 😄 2 in one day


----------



## Razman1

Thanks Awaiting! I hope you hear soon!


----------



## Can2Aus

Ottawa has been busy!

Applied: Sept 4, 2018 - front loaded all docs, updated photos/bills quarterly

309/100 Granted: May 6, 2019

First entry by: September 11, 2019

So.frickin.excited!!!!


----------



## Razman1

Congrats Can2Aus!!


----------



## misseswonder

Oh wow! Congrats!! This gives us some hope. I've been updating mine with anything important that happens.


----------



## C&C_QLD

Can2Aus said:


> So.frickin.excited!!!!


Right! Amazing how good it feels to have this process finalized. Makes one realize how much stress has been in place the entire way. Congrats!!
I bet the CO enjoys sending that final email too, they must know the impact it is going to have.


----------



## Danabroderick

Hey all! 

We had our visa granted today (May 6th)!! 
We applied sept 25,2019 from Canada (overseas). 

Was granted 100! 

So happy wishing everyone so much luck!


----------



## Awaiting

Congratulations! I cannot wait for that moment of relief


----------



## Can2Aus

C&C_QLD said:


> We are also trying to time the import of our dog which of course is impossible. RNAT done. Government vet RNAT declaration done. Import Permit from BICON landed yesterday. Dog now has an official firm "not before" travel date of August 4th. We are doing all the veterinary prep stuff ourselves but hope to hire a relocation service to get him from Canada to Mickleham, and subsequently on to our NSW address after quarantine.


C&C - Did you do the BICON Permit yourself? I am just online trying to do it now, but am stuck on Question 1 - lol. It is asking for the importer's address details, which must be Australian, but obviously I don't have that yet...so a little confused


----------



## C&C_QLD

Yes, we are doing the entire process for the dog ourselves. We call the government vet office as we go with any questions that arise and they have been really helpful. We used my sister's address in Oz and I am both importer and exporter of the dog (which is fine). I know that doesn't answer your question though, so give the gov vet office a call


----------



## Can2Aus

C&C_QLD said:


> Yes, we are doing the entire process for the dog ourselves. We call the government vet office as we go with any questions that arise and they have been really helpful. We used my sister's address in Oz and I am both importer and exporter of the dog (which is fine). I know that doesn't answer your question though, so give the gov vet office a call


That does answer my question. Thank you!!


----------



## YYZtoSYD

Hello!

I have been following the forum for quite some time but finally decided to make an account. I am Canadian and my partner is Aussie. We lodged in February 2019 after living between Can-Aus on various visas since 2015.

A quick question: aside from including proof of our relationship (bills, receipts, declarations, photos, travel tickets, NSW relationship registration, etc)... I have uploaded my RCMP finger print search and name search police checks for both Can and Aus. I have underwent the medical, which was also submitted. Is there anything else I should have completed, or any recommendations of additional information I should add?

I included a few other personal things like my university graduate diploma, etc...

P.S. Congratulations to all those with recently accepted applications! Very excited for everyone.


----------



## Can2Aus

YYZtoSYD said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been following the forum for quite some time but finally decided to make an account. I am Canadian and my partner is Aussie. We lodged in February 2019 after living between Can-Aus on various visas since 2015.
> 
> A quick question: aside from including proof of our relationship (bills, receipts, declarations, photos, travel tickets, NSW relationship registration, etc)... I have uploaded my RCMP finger print search and name search police checks for both Can and Aus. I have underwent the medical, which was also submitted. Is there anything else I should have completed, or any recommendations of additional information I should add?
> 
> I included a few other personal things like my university graduate diploma, etc...
> 
> P.S. Congratulations to all those with recently accepted applications! Very excited for everyone.


- If you have any email or text threads dating back to when you were first together, those are great to add in.
- Christmas greeting cards from family or friends that were sent to both of you?
- Receipts for large household items purchased together?


----------



## YYZtoSYD

Can2Aus said:


> - If you have any email or text threads dating back to when you were first together, those are great to add in.
> - Christmas greeting cards from family or friends that were sent to both of you?
> - Receipts for large household items purchased together?


Have included correspondence from 2015-2019 via social media, text and FaceTime because we have spent time apart.

Also have included joint Christmas cards, wedding invitations, and personal cards (birthday, etc) given by the S/O's family.

Thanks for the suggestions! Trying to make sure we hit all our bases for a strong application.


----------



## Awaiting

Has there really been no news out there?


----------



## futurehome

Awaiting said:


> Has there really been no news out there?


Hi Awaiting,

This is my first post:
-Applied & payed on the 16/OCT/2018 for 309 offshore
-Request for biometrics on the same day & front loaded medicals with biometrics the same month. 
-RFI police check 08/APR/2019 & submitted 3 days after.
-Currently awating...


----------



## Awaiting

Hi future home
Thanks for the info
I hope you hear soon

Haven't heard much progress lately from anyone being approved which sucks

We applied August 23rd 2018 mostly front loaded except had the wrong RCMP police check
RFI fingerprints police check March 14th
Nothing since 
Still waiting


----------



## Torvic

Hi everyone, 

Long time reader, first time poster. Appreciate all the insights and information this forum has offered! We are a couple living in Canada - Aussie man, & Canadian woman.

Wanted to share a little bit of encouragement on the processing times front:

Applied online: 17 December 2018 (we did not front-load the application)
Medical & overseas police check request: 15 May 2019
Medical & police check provided: 27 May 2019


... and now we wait! Fingers crossed!! And best of luck to everyone on your own applications!


----------



## YYZtoSYD

Hi everyone, 

Any news out there?


----------



## Awaiting

Visa granted!!!!

Applied August 23rd 2018
Request for more information (police check) March 14th 2019
(We provided Information 2 weeks later)

June 14th 2019 VISA GRANTED
Enter before 22nd September 2019

9.5 months of processing 

WOOHOO

A day like any other day, we checked like we do every day and one day it was finally there!

:,)


----------



## Awaiting

Almost 10 months of waiting Has come to an end

Wow what a stressful time


----------



## echolink786

Awaiting said:


> Visa granted!!!!
> 
> Applied August 23rd 2018
> Request for more information (police check) March 14th 2019
> (We provided Information 2 weeks later)
> 
> June 14th 2019 VISA GRANTED
> Enter before 22nd September 2019
> 
> 9.5 months of processing
> 
> WOOHOO
> 
> A day like any other day, we checked like we do every day and one day it was finally there!
> 
> :,)


Applied on March 29th 2019
Request for more information (polio vac) May 29th 2019
(We provided Information 1 week later) on 6th June 2019
Now Waiting !!!
I am not sure if they will ask for anything else


----------



## misseswonder

Awaiting said:


> Almost 10 months of waiting Has come to an end
> 
> Wow what a stressful time


Congratulations awaiting! Hopefully we see some more soon.


----------



## echolink786

echolink786 said:


> Applied on March 29th 2019
> Request for more information (polio vac) May 29th 2019
> (We provided Information 1 week later) on 6th June 2019
> Now Waiting !!!
> I am not sure if they will ask for anything else


My application is in Ottawa office and 
I was given 14days to provide RFI.
I am hoping to hear good news soon but as per awaiting they took almost 3 months after RFI !!!!


----------



## echolink786

Awaiting said:


> Almost 10 months of waiting Has come to an end
> 
> Wow what a stressful time


Congratulation !!!


----------



## misseswonder

That was fast though echolink. I applied in January and I haven't heard anything at all yet. Though I did front load mine and am always updating it with anything new. Just waiting over here.


----------



## echolink786

misseswonder said:


> That was fast though echolink. I applied in January and I haven't heard anything at all yet. Though I did front load mine and am always updating it with anything new. Just waiting over here.


hopefully you will get your visa soon
wish u best..


----------



## misseswonder

echolink786 said:


> misseswonder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was fast though echolink. I applied in January and I haven't heard anything at all yet. Though I did front load mine and am always updating it with anything new. Just waiting over here.
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully you will get your visa soon
> wish u best..
Click to expand...

Thank you. Same to you echolink &#128578;


----------



## futurehome

Awaiting said:


> Visa granted!!!!
> 
> Applied August 23rd 2018
> Request for more information (police check) March 14th 2019
> (We provided Information 2 weeks later)
> 
> June 14th 2019 VISA GRANTED
> Enter before 22nd September 2019
> 
> 9.5 months of processing
> 
> WOOHOO
> 
> A day like any other day, we checked like we do every day and one day it was finally there!
> 
> :,)


Hi Awaiting,
Congratulations!! I just got my visa approved too!

Applied October 16th 2018
Visa Granted on June 21st 
Enter before 6th of November 2019

8.2 months of processing

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## horsecreek

Hi everyone! These are some encouraging results being posted 

We applied May 6 2019 and have been uploading things ever since. We received a request for more information on June 19 (RCMP police checks and some dependent info) which we have for the most part completed... just waiting on the RCMP checks which apparently take 2-3 weeks. Hoping they make it in time for us to upload within the 28 day deadline.

Wondering how long it usually takes for decisions after requests for info, but we've only just begun so we will try to sit tight!


----------



## JandE

horsecreek said:


> Hoping they make it in time for us to upload within the 28 day deadline.
> 
> Wondering how long it usually takes for decisions after requests for info, but we've only just begun so we will try to sit tight!


That 28 day deadline is normally the time in which to reply. 
Your reply in that time could be proof that you have applied for the requested information, stating that it might take longer than 28 days, and give the reason.

Submit *something* before the 28 days is up, or risk them processing on the 29th day, with a rejection.


----------



## horsecreek

JandE said:


> That 28 day deadline is normally the time in which to reply.
> Your reply in that time could be proof that you have applied for the requested information, stating that it might take longer than 28 days, and give the reason.
> 
> Submit *something* before the 28 days is up, or risk them processing on the 29th day, with a rejection.


hi J and E!

we have submitted receipts to prove we applied for the fingerprints/RCMP check. 

I meant rather that I wonder how long it takes for them to make a decision once you have uploaded the required information, but I'm sure there's no clear answer for that!


----------



## JandE

horsecreek said:


> I meant rather that I wonder how long it takes for them to make a decision once you have uploaded the required information, but I'm sure there's no clear answer for that!


You are right, there is no clear answer.

We had an RFI for our PMV, and got the visa grant about 5 months after submitting the requirement.

We got an RFI for the 820, and got the visa grant a few hours after we submitted the requirement.


----------



## YYZtoSYD

Very encouraging to see good news!!!  Congratulations @Awaiting and @futurehome!

I am currently in Aus with my partner until the end of July, then I fly back to Canada for 6 weeks. By then I should be closing in on the average wait times for the visa grants. Hoping for the best! Good luck to everyone still waiting xx


----------



## echolink786

no update so far  .. Its been a while


----------



## Lonely aus

Applied for PMV Jan 19 2018. Still waiting etc???


----------



## Lonely aus

CO contacted us quickly for police check & Medicals . Then SILENCE. 19 long months. And we have an agent.


----------



## Can2Aus

*Transferring Money*

Has anyone gone through the process of transferring their money to Australia?

Is something like TransferWise the way to go, or should we be looking at banks like Scotia/Westpac?


----------



## YYZtoSYD

I submitted at the beginning of the year and no word yet, though this is what I expected. Sorry to hear about your long wait Lonely aus... 

Can2Aus - My partner and I transfer our money between Canada and Australia using TransferWise. Have been using it for years and have never had issues - I would definitely recommend it. We found the banks, Western Union, etc to be very expensive in comparison.


----------



## echolink786

I would recommend WorldRemit. fast, easy and instant process. Never has any issues.
https://www.worldremit.com/en/r/RAHABS8


----------



## YYZtoSYD

Hi everyone, 

I am sobbing right now. My visa is ready to grant! I am currently in Australia, they are giving me until August 13, 2019 to depart the country - which is fine, I am scheduled to leave the 29th of July. 

I applied February 11th, 2019. I front loaded the application with police and medicals, and I have been uploading things ever since. My visa was "granted" today, July 23rd, 2019. Under 6 months from application to grant! 

I guess it is important to note we have a very simple application, I have lived in Australia previously as a student, and we did not use a lawyer/representative. 

Thanks for everything everyone! Woohoo!!!


----------



## misseswonder

YYZtoSYD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am sobbing right now. My visa is ready to grant! I am currently in Australia, they are giving me until August 13, 2019 to depart the country - which is fine, I am scheduled to leave the 29th of July.
> 
> I applied February 11th, 2019. I front loaded the application with police and medicals, and I have been uploading things ever since. My visa was granted today, July 23rd, 2019. About 5 months from application to grant!
> 
> I guess it is important to note we have a very simple application, I have lived in Australia previously as a student, and we did not use a lawyer/representative.
> 
> Thanks for everything everyone! Woohoo!!!


Congratulations YYZtoSYD!


----------



## echolink786

YYZtoSYD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am sobbing right now. My visa is ready to grant! I am currently in Australia, they are giving me until August 13, 2019 to depart the country - which is fine, I am scheduled to leave the 29th of July.
> 
> I applied February 11th, 2019. I front loaded the application with police and medicals, and I have been uploading things ever since. My visa was "granted" today, July 23rd, 2019. Under 6 months from application to grant!
> 
> I guess it is important to note we have a very simple application, I have lived in Australia previously as a student, and we did not use a lawyer/representative.
> 
> Thanks for everything everyone! Woohoo!!!


Congratulations!!!

any recommendation to email them (enquire about status of application) ?


----------



## YYZtoSYD

echolink786 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> any recommendation to email them (enquire about status of application) ?


Thank you 

We received no RFI or had any contact prior to the e-mail requesting my departure from Australia to process the visa grant. We were fully prepared to wait the 15-20 month global processing time (as unfortunate as it would have been). I called home affairs on several occasions to ask general questions, but other than that, never reached out to enquire about the status of our application. They say not to contact them regarding status if the application is within the global processing times, so I would (and did) avoid reaching out.

Just keep the faith, be thorough and keep them updated with ImmiAccount uploads!


----------



## horsecreek

Congratulations!!!


----------



## echolink786

GRANTED!!
Applied on March 29th 2019 
RFI May 29th 2019 PROVIDED on 6th June 2019
GRANTED on 23/07/2019
Took around 4 months 😁😁


----------



## achohan91

I applied on April 16th, 2019 submitted medicals and fingerprints on April 27th and received Visa 309 Grant Letter today - July 24th, 2019. Applied from Vancouver, BC. About 3 months to get visa approved! So happy!!!!!

So excited since I can now apply jobs and have lot of time to plan this move out.


----------



## YYZtoSYD

Ohh my goodness echolink786 and achohan91! CONGRATULATIONS! So happy and excited for us all. 

Look at Ottawa go - making dreams come true, haha!


----------



## horsecreek

We are joining the club!!!

Applied May 6 2019
Visa (100) granted July 24 2019 

Absolutely can't believe it!!


----------



## JandE

horsecreek said:


> We are joining the club!!!
> 
> Applied May 6 2019
> Visa (100) granted July 24 2019
> 
> Absolutely can't believe it!!


Was the application in May 2019, for the 309, with a direct to 100 grant?
In which case it was very fast...


----------



## horsecreek

JandE said:


> Was the application in May 2019, for the 309, with a direct to 100 grant?
> In which case it was very fast...


Yes that's correct


----------



## YYZtoSYD

horsecreek said:


> We are joining the club!!!
> 
> Applied May 6 2019
> Visa (100) granted July 24 2019
> 
> Absolutely can't believe it!!


Congratulations! That's amazing. Can I ask how, or why you believe you were granted the 100? Have you been together for a very long time, or have kids, etc?

My partner and I have been together just over four years, since June 2015, but we have spent time apart because of university and work commitments. I'm curious if they'll consider us eligible for a direct 100 grant - I wont know what I've been granted with until I land in Canada next week. Eeek!


----------



## horsecreek

YYZtoSYD said:


> Congratulations! That's amazing. Can I ask how, or why you believe you were granted the 100? Have you been together for a very long time, or have kids, etc?
> 
> My partner and I have been together just over four years, since June 2015, but we have spent time apart because of university and work commitments. I'm curious if they'll consider us eligible for a direct 100 grant - I wont know what I've been granted with until I land in Canada next week. Eeek!


Thank you! We were expecting to wait the 15-20 months...

We have been together for 9 years and have a 2 year old together as well as two older kids from my partner's previous relationship. Perhaps that helped. We had also been through this same process in Canada (him sponsoring me for PR) which may have been a factor as well? I can only assume, as I really have no idea how these things work...

Best of luck to you!


----------



## YYZtoSYD

horsecreek said:


> Thank you! We were expecting to wait the 15-20 months...
> 
> We have been together for 9 years and have a 2 year old together as well as two older kids from my partner's previous relationship. Perhaps that helped. We had also been through this same process in Canada (him sponsoring me for PR) which may have been a factor as well? I can only assume, as I really have no idea how these things work...
> 
> Best of luck to you!


That is a situation that appears well deserving of a direct PR grant IMO! (and based off the guidelines the department provides). Thanks for letting me know.

Thank you, and good luck to you on all your future endeavours!


----------



## JandE

horsecreek said:


> Thank you! We were expecting to wait the 15-20 months...
> 
> We have been together for 9 years and have a 2 year old together as well as two older kids from my partner's previous relationship. Perhaps that helped. We had also been through this same process in Canada (him sponsoring me for PR) which may have been a factor as well? I can only assume, as I really have no idea how these things work...
> 
> Best of luck to you!


That does seem to be a good reason for the ultra fast grant.

The time consuming things appears to be '_proving a genuine relationship_', and not just some way to get a visa, via various options.

I would hope that all visa grants were done on such a basis.
Ours was 3 years and 8 months processing from start to finish (PR), but with only a 10 month relationship at the beginning.
Yours - just 2.6 months, but with 9 years relationship.

It's fair.


----------



## Mauph

I got my 309 in 3 Months !!! Aplplied on April the 17th
Got asked for medical checks on June the 11th

I got my visa granted on the 24th of July. 

This is too cheer you up guys. I used to read these kind of posts a lot


Good luck


----------



## Can2Aus

This may be a really stupid question, but I just want to confirm as there are no answers online.

We will be arriving into Australia soon to activate our 100 grant. Do we also need an eTA? I would assume the answer is no, because the 100 is a visa itself. 

But just looking for confirmation 

Thanks


----------



## Eh?

Can2Aus said:


> This may be a really stupid question, but I just want to confirm as there are no answers online.
> 
> We will be arriving into Australia soon to activate our 100 grant. Do we also need an eTA? I would assume the answer is no, because the 100 is a visa itself.
> 
> But just looking for confirmation
> 
> Thanks


Just turn up. Make sure you fill out the little card you get that your a resident and that's all.


----------



## Razman1

Eh? said:


> Just turn up. Make sure you fill out the little card you get that your a resident and that's all.


Little card? I just did mine in may this year (100 grant) and all I did was go though electronic passport section then got to the lane with the windows where it takes your picture and you get a card( nothing to fill out) And used that to enter and that was it.

Not saying your wrong but I really didn't fill out anything when I went in May to Activate.

Either way its a super easy process. And our time to move is coming Nov 4th we leave Canada.


----------



## aussiesteve

They are referring to an incoming passenger card, and when my daughter returned last week she still had to complete one.
https://www.abf.gov.au/entering-and...er/at-the-border/incoming-passenger-card-(ipc)


----------



## dmac1

Any new grants or updates out of Ottawa lately?


----------



## canadianwife

Hi all, any new grants lately? 

My partner and I have been together for 5 years, married in June 2019 and applied for 309 in August 2019. Six months on and haven't heard a peep yet. 

We both did our fingerprints right away but I haven't done the medical yet. I am travelling to Aus for a month in March to visit my husband (I live in Canada and he lives in Australia while we wait this out) and will probably just get it done when I return.


----------



## dmac1

canadianwife said:


> Hi all, any new grants lately?
> 
> My partner and I have been together for 5 years, married in June 2019 and applied for 309 in August 2019. Six months on and haven't heard a peep yet.
> 
> We both did our fingerprints right away but I haven't done the medical yet. I am travelling to Aus for a month in March to visit my husband (I live in Canada and he lives in Australia while we wait this out) and will probably just get it done when I return.


We have the same timeline, my husband and I also applied in August 2019. Together almost six years at application, married May. Frontloaded police checks and medicals. Let me know if you get an RFI or hear anything!


----------



## canadianwife

dmac1 said:


> canadianwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, any new grants lately?
> 
> My partner and I have been together for 5 years, married in June 2019 and applied for 309 in August 2019. Six months on and haven't heard a peep yet.
> 
> We both did our fingerprints right away but I haven't done the medical yet. I am travelling to Aus for a month in March to visit my husband (I live in Canada and he lives in Australia while we wait this out) and will probably just get it done when I return.
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same timeline, my husband and I also applied in August 2019. Together almost six years at application, married May. Frontloaded police checks and medicals. Let me know if you get an RFI or hear anything!
Click to expand...

Wow! Very similar. Will do and same to you!


----------



## dmac1

Visa granted. Straight to 100. 7 months 2 days, no RFIs


----------



## SLBee

dmac1 said:


> Visa granted. Straight to 100. 7 months 2 days, no RFIs


Fantastic outcome. That is very quick for a straight 100 grant. Congratulations.


----------



## canadianwife

dmac1 said:


> Visa granted. Straight to 100. 7 months 2 days, no RFIs


That's awesome! I got my health assessment RFI recently. Hoping that ours will be granted shortly after I submit my medicals 

Question for anyone out there... We received the RFI for the health assessment on May 1. The soonest possible date I could get an appointment is for June 8... more than 35 days after the RFI was emailed. I uploaded a copy of the receipt and appointment details to my Immi account to show proof that I have initiated the process. Is there anything else I should do? Should I email the case officer to notify her? Do I need to press the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button?

Thanks


----------



## mtan309

dmac1 said:


> Visa granted. Straight to 100. 7 months 2 days, no RFIs


Congratulations. Did the sponsor upload a police check for Canada and Australia? I've applied for my Australian police check but unsure if I need my Canadian. I've been living in Canada for 5 years.

Also, we never got an RFI for medical but there was an "attach health assessment" when we first submitted. So we went ahead and got it done and uploaded. I'm worry we'll have to redo the medical and police checks if they all expire which is just more $$$$


----------



## dmac1

mtan309 said:


> Congratulations. Did the sponsor upload a police check for Canada and Australia? I've applied for my Australian police check but unsure if I need my Canadian. I've been living in Canada for 5 years.
> 
> Also, we never got an RFI for medical but there was an "attach health assessment" when we first submitted. So we went ahead and got it done and uploaded. I'm worry we'll have to redo the medical and police checks if they all expire which is just more $$$$


Yes, I (the sponsor) did a police check for both Canada and Australia. Ottawa tends to move quick on these, so you may be within the 12 month validity and not have to do your medical again.


----------



## Eh?

dmac1 said:


> Yes, I (the sponsor) did a police check for both Canada and Australia. Ottawa tends to move quick on these, so you may be within the 12 month validity and not have to do your medical again.


Ottawa is good with getting those checks back pretty quickly. When we did ours it was less than 5 business days and we were on the other side of the country.


----------



## Eh?

Submitted second stage information on June 29th, received RFI (AFP) on July 2nd. Uploaded RFI on July 8th. 

Now we wait.


----------



## mfar

Eh? said:


> Submitted second stage information on June 29th, received RFI (AFP) on July 2nd. Uploaded RFI on July 8th.
> 
> Now we wait.


Can you please tell me what RFI or AFP means. What do they stand for ?


----------



## Eh?

mfar said:


> Can you please tell me what RFI or AFP means. What do they stand for ?


RFI is request for information. AFP is Australian Federal Police, the police check.


----------



## Eh?

Sc 100 granted.


----------



## BC2WA

Eh? said:


> Sc 100 granted.


Nice to see that they are still processing things.

Has anyone else heard anything out of Ottawa lately?


----------



## Eh?

BC2WA said:


> Nice to see that they are still processing things.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything out of Ottawa lately?


Sorry, I should have mentioned my 100 was processed in Queensland.


----------



## canadianwife

*Petition*

Hi all,

I know this was posted previously but I'm going to post it again for anyone who hasn't seen it yet. This is a link to the petition that will be reviewed and debated in Parliament this upcoming Monday (Aug 31st). It highlights the need for changes in the partner visa process for a fairer, quicker process. For those of us who are being sponsored and currently stuck in Australia unable to leave for our visa to be granted, this is our chance to change the rule of offshore visas only being granted offshore!

If you or your partner, family, or friends are Australian citizens, please sign the petition as soon as possible. The more signatures, the more weight this thing carries. It only takes a minute

Thanks!!

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_sign?id=EN1677


----------



## Mkenya 19

canadianwife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this was posted previously but I'm going to post it again for anyone who hasn't seen it yet. This is a link to the petition that will be reviewed and debated in Parliament this upcoming Monday (Aug 31st). It highlights the need for changes in the partner visa process for a fairer, quicker process. For those of us who are being sponsored and currently stuck in Australia unable to leave for our visa to be granted, this is our chance to change the rule of offshore visas only being granted offshore!
> 
> If you or your partner, family, or friends are Australian citizens, please sign the petition as soon as possible. The more signatures, the more weight this thing carries. It only takes a minute
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_sign?id=EN1677


Let us all tell our partners, their families and friends to sign me support this petition.


----------



## loganfindlay

Received RFI today. I held off doing anything until I received RFI, because I wasn't sure what Covid delays would be like. Applied for 309/100 in May 2020. Booked fingerprint appointments for my partner and I next week with the local police, requested my AFP National Police Check and booked a medical exam for two weeks from today.


----------



## BC2WA

Visa Granted. Straight to 100

Date Applied: May 7, 2020
No RFI's
Visa Granted: November 30, 2020.

Thanks for everyone who posts here and keeps all of us in limbo in the loop.


----------



## loganfindlay

Amazing! You just commented on my post a couple days ago about how yours was still showing as received. Congratulations!!



BC2WA said:


> Visa Granted. Straight to 100
> 
> Date Applied: May 7, 2020
> No RFI's
> Visa Granted: November 30, 2020.
> 
> Thanks for everyone who posts here and keeps all of us in limbo in the loop.


----------



## Lionsheart

Congratulations on recent visa grants and best of luck for people waiting! 

It's amazing how fast things are moving in Ottawa embassy, I have applied through Cairo in August and haven't heard back yet and I think the embassy is still closed and no visas being processed


----------



## LCB

That's promising! My husband just applied from Canada in Nov 2020. We have been together 13 years, married for 11 & have 2 kids (8 & 10 yrs old).


----------



## Hal

Hello everyone, it’s nice to be here.
Please I have a request.
Is there anyone that has booked for medicals at bupa, Brisbane for medicals and might want to cancel?
Kindly let me know pls.
I applied for Canada pr which is originally meant to take 6 months since July,2019.
After 17months Cic is asking for remedicals and the only available date is first week of February. I was hoping to get a closer date but couldn’t. Please if you know anyone that wants to reschedule or cancel. I am looking for a closer date. Like late December/early January. Thank you soo much.


----------



## Eh?

Hal said:


> Hello everyone, it's nice to be here.
> Please I have a request.
> Is there anyone that has booked for medicals at bupa, Brisbane for medicals and might want to cancel?
> Kindly let me know pls.
> I applied for Canada pr which is originally meant to take 6 months since July,2019.
> After 17months Cic is asking for remedicals and the only available date is first week of February. I was hoping to get a closer date but couldn't. Please if you know anyone that wants to reschedule or cancel. I am looking for a closer date. Like late December/early January. Thank you soo much.


Hi, you're probably in the wrong forum. This is for Australian Immigration.

Google Canadian Immigration Forum. The first one that comes up is pretty good and we used that to guide us through my wife's Canadian PR.

I would also recommend booking the appointment as available. You don't know how quickly these things are going to fill up.

Also, some unsolicited advice - I deeply regret leaving Australia. The current climate in Canada re: covid-19 is awful, the country is locking down again as cases begin to soar. If you absolutely do not need to leave Australia, I wouldn't.


----------



## loganfindlay

Visa Granted today - straight to 100 (woohoo!).
Did not front-load anything.

Application submitted: May 22, 2020
RFI (AFP police check, overseas police checks & medical): Nov 27, 2020
RFI provided: Jan 5, 2021
Visa Granted: Jan 8, 2021

Grateful to this forum for answering all of my questions! That was a much quicker turnaround than I expected.


----------



## canadianwife

309 visa granted today under the new offshore exemption. I've been in Australia since March on a tourist visa and they've finally allowed my visa to be granted without having to leave! 

Application submitted: Aug 31, 2019 
Application granted: Mar 2, 2021


----------



## achohan91

Hey there,

My visa 309 first entry date was July 2020. Due to Covid, plans got delayed as I had to wind up here in Canada.

I called Immi gov but was not able to get an answer if it will be okay if I arrive within next few months.

Does anyone know how to get an extension so I can plan accordingly?

I will be calling australian embassy in ottawa tomorrow but wanted to see if anyone here can help.

Thanks


----------



## LCB

*309/100 Granted!*

We received a double grant today 309/100!

DOL: 3 Nov 2020
RFI: 19 Jan 2021
Submittted RFI: 8 Feb 2021
Granted 309 & 100: 24 Mar 2021

No agent, front loaded everything, processed in Ottawa.

Married for 11 years & 2 kids (10 & 8).

Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------

